# Venire scoperti dal consorte ...



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

Se nel bel mezzo della vostra relazione extraconiugale doveste venire scoperti dalla moglie/marito come vi comportereste?
Quali sarebbero le vostre reazioni? 
Ve lo siete mai chiesti? A volte quando la relazione va' avanti da qualche mese ci si sente sicuri, siamo i piu' furbi del mondo, poi torni a casa una sera e trovi le valige sul pianerottolo....correte dall'amante (finalmente libero!!) o chiedete perdono in ginocchio magari dicendo : ma no dai, non l'ho fatto apposta...l'ho trovata li' eccc. ma la vostra vita ha preso una brutta piega.......avete rovinato una famiglia per uno scherzo del cazzo !


----------



## Non Registrato (24 Gennaio 2012)

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Se nel bel mezzo della vostra relazione extraconiugale doveste venire scoperti dalla moglie/marito come vi comportereste?
> Quali sarebbero le vostre reazioni?
> Ve lo siete mai chiesti? A volte quando la relazione va' avanti da qualche mese ci si sente sicuri, siamo i piu' furbi del mondo, poi torni a casa una sera e trovi le valige sul pianerottolo....correte dall'amante (finalmente libero!!) o chiedete perdono in ginocchio magari dicendo : ma no dai, non l'ho fatto apposta...l'ho trovata li' eccc. ma la vostra vita ha preso una brutta piega.......avete rovinato una famiglia per uno scherzo del cazzo !



Signor menagramo,queste cose non vorrei leggerle.


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signor menagramo,queste cose non vorrei leggerle.



Shit Happens


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Se nel bel mezzo della vostra relazione extraconiugale doveste venire scoperti dalla moglie/marito come vi comportereste?
> Quali sarebbero le vostre reazioni?
> Ve lo siete mai chiesti? A volte quando la relazione va' avanti da qualche mese ci si sente sicuri, siamo i piu' furbi del mondo, poi torni a casa una sera e trovi le valige sul pianerottolo....correte dall'amante (finalmente libero!!) o chiedete perdono in ginocchio magari dicendo : ma no dai, non l'ho fatto apposta...l'ho trovata li' eccc. ma la vostra vita ha preso una brutta piega.......avete rovinato una famiglia per uno scherzo del cazzo !


io non gli ho messo le valigie fuori!!!! ho preso tempo e quando sapevo che lo avrei affrontato serena (vabbè condetemelo) gli ho parlato tranquilla tranquilla e sapete cosa mi ha risposto??? una come te la vorrebbero tutti, tranne me che preferirei mi sbattessi fuori!!!! quello manco se lo è posto il senso di colpa!!!!!!


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Signor menagramo,queste cose non vorrei leggerle.


Ebbene Sig. Lothar, io le sto' pensando in continuazione, sono meticoloso nel non lasciare tracce ma sento che prima o poi...
cosa farei? lascio l'amante ok! e se poi quella mi taccheggia in continuazione e ricado in tentazione? ahi ahi


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

*ha optato per la sicurezza...*



stellina ha detto:


> io non gli ho messo le valigie fuori!!!! ho preso tempo e quando sapevo che lo avrei affrontato serena (vabbè condetemelo) gli ho parlato tranquilla tranquilla e sapete cosa mi ha risposto??? una come te la vorrebbero tutti, tranne me che preferirei mi sbattessi fuori!!!! quello manco se lo è posto il senso di colpa!!!!!!


e tranquillita', ha atteso che fossi tu a sbatterlo fuori...lo hai castigato non facendolo.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Ebbene Sig. Lothar, io le sto' pensando in continuazione, sono meticoloso nel non lasciare tracce ma sento che prima o poi...
> cosa farei? lascio l'amante ok! e se poi quella mi taccheggia in continuazione e ricado in tentazione? ahi ahi


ah ma sei un''collega''..allora non porti sfiga...comunque e'vero dopo 7 mesi di storia sono diventato facilone anch'io,ieri sera stavo per entrare in casa con cell segreto in tasca e acceso....mi impongo di lasciarlo sempre in ufficio ora.
vedila di meno invece di lasciarla...meno volte meno possibilita'..e'matematica..


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> vedila di meno invece di lasciarla...meno volte meno possibilita'..e'matematica..


ma spiega all'altra che se non la vedi o non la cerchi è per un certo motivo e non per disinteresse nei suoi confronti!! i silenzi e le cose non chiarite rovinano i rapporti!!! e una donna ci tiene a essere desiderata, pensata...


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ah ma sei un''collega''..allora non porti sfiga...comunque e'vero dopo 7 mesi di storia sono diventato facilone anch'io,ieri sera stavo per entrare in casa con cell segreto in tasca e acceso....mi impongo di lasciarlo sempre in ufficio ora.
> vedila di meno invece di lasciarla...meno volte meno possibilita'..e'matematica..


Vederla di meno? no, mi prende troppo, ci vediamo 2 volte a settimana, sai un mese facevo la doccia e avevo il 2° cell. nella tasca della tuta da ginnastica, mia moglie e' entrata...cazzo, ho pregato tutti i santi che non squillasse...ce l'avevo perche' volevo chiamarla, fortuna che era spento, ma sono le cazzate a volte...e se mia moglie avesse detto: questa tuta e' sporca la lavo...cazzo!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Vederla di meno? no, mi prende troppo, ci vediamo 2 volte a settimana, sai un mese facevo la doccia e avevo il 2° cell. nella tasca della tuta da ginnastica, mia moglie e' entrata...cazzo, ho pregato tutti i santi che non squillasse...ce l'avevo perche' volevo chiamarla, fortuna che era spento, ma sono le cazzate a volte...e se mia moglie avesse detto: questa tuta e' sporca la lavo...cazzo!


amico il cell segreto non deve MAI entrare in casa,sai quante separazioni nate da li???
ahahah io nn corro rischio,non la vedo da prima di Natale..e stamattina abbiamo ''ringhiato''per quello....
ma scusa muori se non la senti???dimmi una cosa,,non la chiamerai amore.........


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amico il cell segreto non deve MAI entrare in casa,sai quante separazioni nate da li???
> ahahah io nn corro rischio,non la vedo da prima di Natale..e stamattina abbiamo ''ringhiato''per quello....
> ma scusa muori se non la senti???dimmi una cosa,,non la chiamerai amore.........



Prima di Natale? ma e' un rapporto a distanza allora, no noi ci prendiamo troppo, non riusciamo a stare una settimana senza vederci, no non la chiamo amore, la chiamo come chiamo mia moglie per non correre rischi...e si il cell non e' mai entrato in casa ma quella volta...mai piu'


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Prima di Natale? ma e' un rapporto a distanza allora, no noi ci prendiamo troppo, non riusciamo a stare una settimana senza vederci, no non la chiamo amore, la chiamo come chiamo mia moglie per non correre rischi...e si il cell non e' mai entrato in casa ma quella volta...mai piu'


no abita a 20km dal mio paese..ma e'incasinata con il lavoro,io ancora di piu'..aggiungo che e'single,tu non lo puoi sapere,come non sai di sicuro che io ho 54 anni,lei 28.Comunque bravo''allievo'',i fessi la chiamano amore..tesoro va bene per tutte e non impegna........non ti preoccupare,incrociamo le dita,nesuno ci becca..
ahhh dimenticavo MAI l''altra''su FB...io ho rischiato..


----------



## Niko74 (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no abita a 20km dal mio paese..ma e'incasinata con il lavoro,io ancora di piu'..aggiungo che e'single,tu non lo puoi sapere,come non sai di sicuro che io ho 54 anni,lei 28.Comunque bravo''allievo'',i fessi la chiamano amore..tesoro va bene per tutte e non impegna........non ti preoccupare,*incrociamo le dita*,nesuno ci becca..
> ahhh dimenticavo MAI l''altra''su FB...io ho rischiato..


Incrociale che è meglio


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Incrociale che è meglio


:mexican::carneval:infatti tu l'avrai letto il''collega''non credo...si sono proprio incrociate


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no abita a 20km dal mio paese..ma e'incasinata con il lavoro,io ancora di piu'..aggiungo che e'single,tu non lo puoi sapere,come non sai di sicuro che io ho 54 anni,lei 28.Comunque bravo''allievo'',i fessi la chiamano amore..tesoro va bene per tutte e non impegna........non ti preoccupare,incrociamo le dita,nesuno ci becca..
> ahhh dimenticavo MAI l''altra''su FB...io ho rischiato..


Azz! io ho 52 anni lei 39, una favolaaa! sai solo che sti cazz di mothel costano un ciulo : 4 ore 64,00 se sfori ogni ora in piu' sono 12,00, mi faccio due conti mi costa tra un pipi' e l'altro 700,00 al mese ma chi se ne frega!!. Ma quale amore!! e' una evasione dalle rotture di palle, fa' bene alla salute e si vive una sola volta, quando finira' questa ne trovero' un'altra, se frequenti i mothel vedi quanta clientela c'e'...targhe coperte con la tenda eh! mi raccomando!


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Prima di Natale? ma e' un rapporto a distanza allora, no noi ci prendiamo troppo, non riusciamo a stare una settimana senza vederci, no non la chiamo amore, *la chiamo come chiamo mia moglie* per non correre rischi...e si il cell non e' mai entrato in casa ma quella volta...mai piu'


ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! e scusa l'indiscrezione come le chiami???


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Azz! io ho 52 anni lei 39, una favolaaa! sai solo che sti cazz di mothel costano un ciulo : 4 ore 64,00 se sfori ogni ora in piu' sono 12,00, mi faccio due conti mi costa tra un pipi' e l'altro 700,00 al mese ma chi se ne frega!!. Ma quale amore!! e' una evasione dalle rotture di palle, fa' bene alla salute e si vive una sola volta, quando finira' questa ne trovero' un'altra, se frequenti i mothel vedi quanta clientela c'e'...targhe coperte con la tenda eh! mi raccomando!


qui'fatto cosi'c'e'solo il Maxim Motel,l'altro e'a Mi....ci dobbiamo andare prestissimo..mi intriga tutta la super privacy..quella della targa coperta fa sorridere..se tu sei li'..sei un traditore come me no??
soloche convincere una testa di c.....o single di quell'eta'ad  andarci e 'dura..ho pensato daro'ultimatum..


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! e scusa l'indiscrezione come le chiami???


TESORO


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2012)

Finalmente anche Lothar ha trovato il suo Mandrake


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!! e scusa l'indiscrezione come le chiami???



La chiamo cucciola, cucciolotta, chiamo cosi' anche mia moglie ma solo nei momenti di affettuosita'


----------



## Sabina_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Ebbene Sig. Lothar, io le sto' pensando in continuazione, sono meticoloso nel non lasciare tracce ma sento che prima o poi...
> cosa farei? lascio l'amante ok! e se poi quella mi taccheggia in continuazione e ricado in tentazione? ahi ahi


Il mio amante e' stato beccato.... continuiamo comunque a vederci da quasi due anni.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> View attachment 4415
> 
> Finalmente anche Lothar ha trovato il suo Mandrake


no amico sono pratico..tesoro lo dico anche a mia moglie,da 25 anni..cosi'non mi sbaglio..d'altronde chiamarsi per nome e'pericolosissimo,non penso di averlo mai fatto,ne lei a me.
Amore e'troppo impoegnativo...che noin si metta grilli in testa.......dico bene esimio Tuba??


----------



## Tubarao (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no amico sono pratico..tesoro lo dico anche a mia moglie,da 25 anni..cosi'non mi sbaglio..d'altronde chiamarsi per nome e'pericolosissimo,non penso di averlo mai fatto,ne lei a me.
> Amore e'troppo impoegnativo...che noin si metta grilli in testa.......dico bene esimio Tuba??


Non dici bene, ma benissimo 

Solo che non hai capito quello che volevo dire, finalmente è arrivato un altro diavolaccio come te  Lo vedi che questo forum non attira solo tristi e piangenti ?


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Il mio amante e' stato beccato.... continuiamo comunque a vederci da quasi due anni.


Ma sempre con la stessa intensita'? Io credo che qualcosa cambi, parlo per me e' ovvio. Se lui continua a vederti probabilmente prova qualche cosa di serio.


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non dici bene, ma benissimo
> 
> Solo che non hai capito quello che volevo dire, finalmente è arrivato un altro diavolaccio come te  Lo vedi che questo forum non attira solo tristi e piangenti ?


:carneval:verissimo


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Ma sempre con la stessa intensita'? Io credo che qualcosa cambi, parlo per me e' ovvio. Se lui continua a vederti probabilmente prova qualche cosa di serio.


Ewi noi siamo a 7 mesi..voi??

Si due anni sono tanti..non e'solo sesso...io mi sono ripromesso di nn arrivarci..ma ad onor del vero,neanche a 7 mesi volevo arrivare.....che dici le diamo indietro??'se non hanno molti ''km''le pagano bene...


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

*Fidarsi e' bene ma.....*



lothar57 ha detto:


> qui'fatto cosi'c'e'solo il Maxim Motel,l'altro e'a Mi....ci dobbiamo andare prestissimo..mi intriga tutta la super privacy..quella della targa coperta fa sorridere..se tu sei li'..sei un traditore come me no??
> soloche convincere una testa di c.....o single di quell'eta'ad  andarci e 'dura..ho pensato daro'ultimatum..


Il maxim e' buono ma non prendere mai l'idromassaggio...Quella della targa coperta la trovo ottima sai perche'? si sono tutti traditori ma metti che arriva uno che gli stai sulle palle, un tuo concorrente di lavoro o chichessia, puo sempre fare una chiamata a tua moglie e allora....io quando vado al maxim non scendo nemmeno dalla macchina per dare i documenti e per pagare, fidarsi e' bene ma...occhio!


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Il maxim e' buono ma non prendere mai l'idromassaggio...Quella della targa coperta la trovo ottima sai perche'? si sono tutti traditori ma metti che arriva uno che gli stai sulle palle, un tuo concorrente di lavoro o chichessia, puo sempre fare una chiamata a tua moglie e allora....io quando vado al maxim non scendo nemmeno dalla macchina per dare i documenti e per pagare, fidarsi e' bene ma...occhio!


spiega dell'idro..era la prima cosa che volevo fare con lei...che problema da'???considera che io andro'nel maxim a Bo,forse qualche dettaglio e'diverso...per la targa..verissimo.poi noi siamo citta'piccolina.....


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ewi noi siamo a 7 mesi..voi??
> 
> Si due anni sono tanti..non e'solo sesso...io mi sono ripromesso di nn arrivarci..ma ad onor del vero,neanche a 7 mesi volevo arrivare.....che dici le diamo indietro??'se non hanno molti ''km''le pagano bene...


Noi 11 mesi ma lei comincia a volere di piu' ...mi capisci? Le amanti si stancano di stare ad aspettare uno squillo e qualche ora di nascosto, vorrebbero vivere alla luce del sole giustamente, tra poco finira'.
L'altra invece e' durata 3 mesi ma si e' innamorata subito ed e' stato un peso credimi.
Oh o le diamo indietro o ce le scambiamo ahahah


----------



## aristocat (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Il maxim e' buono ma non prendere mai l'idromassaggio...Quella della targa coperta la trovo ottima sai perche'? si sono tutti traditori ma metti che arriva uno che gli stai sulle palle, un tuo concorrente di lavoro o chichessia, puo sempre fare una chiamata a tua moglie e allora....io quando vado al maxim non scendo nemmeno dalla macchina per dare i documenti e per pagare, fidarsi e' bene ma...occhio!


 perché non prendere mai l'idromassaggio? :singleeye:


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> spiega dell'idro..era la prima cosa che volevo fare con lei...che problema da'???considera che io andro'nel maxim a Bo,forse qualche dettaglio e'diverso...per la targa..verissimo.poi noi siamo citta'piccolina.....


L'idromassaggio e' oK ma ti costa una cifra mi sembra oltre 100, io prendo la stanza semplice poi l'idromassaggio glielo faccio io...


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> L'idromassaggio e' oK ma ti costa una cifra mi sembra oltre 100, io prendo la stanza semplice poi l'idromassaggio glielo faccio io...


non sapevo fosse a parte..comunque non e'poi caro..qua'il motel discreti costano un 50...bastano documenti di uno vero??


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

*Troppo bello...*



lothar57 ha detto:


> non sapevo fosse a parte..comunque non e'poi caro..qua'il motel discreti costano un 50...bastano documenti di uno vero??


Tutti e due i documenti, altrimenti nisba! quando arrivi ti chiedono : qualche preferenza? Io dico no semplice grazie! ma puoi prendere la stanza che vuoi, molto pulito il maxim, 4 ore 64,00 ogni ora in piu' 12,00


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

aristocat ha detto:


> perché non prendere mai l'idromassaggio? :singleeye:


Solo una questione di prezzo, troppo caro secondo me, 4 ore mi pare circa 100,00 euro


----------



## lothar57 (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Solo una questione di prezzo, troppo caro secondo me, 4 ore mi pare circa 100,00 euro


certo 100 sono tanti..64 mi tornano...solo il non dover parcheggiare,scendere dall'auto..vale il prezzo..


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

*Credevo...*

ci fossero piu' traditori su un forum dal titolo tradimento...se c'e' un tradito deve esserci anche un traditore.
speravo di leggere di alcuni che sono stati pescati con le mani nel sacco, meglio cosi' per tutti.
Ho trovato un collega coetaneo...e' inutile le donne preferiscono il 50 enne


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> ci fossero piu' traditori su un forum dal titolo tradimento...se c'e' un tradito deve esserci anche un traditore.
> speravo di leggere di alcuni che sono stati pescati con le mani nel sacco, meglio cosi' per tutti.
> Ho trovato un collega coetaneo...*e' inutile le donne preferiscono il 50 enne*


e quoto!!!!! ma sta cosa del cambiare dopo un po' di mesi da donna non la capisco!!!!


----------



## Sole (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> *Se nel bel mezzo della vostra relazione extraconiugale doveste venire scoperti dalla moglie/marito come vi comportereste?
> Quali sarebbero le vostre reazioni?
> *Ve lo siete mai chiesti? A volte quando la relazione va' avanti da qualche mese ci si sente sicuri, siamo i piu' furbi del mondo, poi torni a casa una sera e trovi le valige sul pianerottolo....correte dall'amante (finalmente libero!!) o chiedete perdono in ginocchio magari dicendo : ma no dai, non l'ho fatto apposta...l'ho trovata li' eccc. ma la vostra vita ha preso una brutta piega.......avete rovinato una famiglia per uno scherzo del cazzo !



Io direi a mio marito che allo stato attuale avere una relazione extraconiugale è quello che voglio. Che, per quanto gli voglia bene, in questo momento l'esclusività all'interno della coppia mi sta stretta. Che ho bisogno di tempo per capire il perchè. Ma non lo supplicherei di concedermi questo tempo, nè di non lasciarmi. Vivrei le mie emozioni sul momento, cercando di rispettare le sue. Ma non rinnegherei mai ciò che sento, nè ciò che faccio.

Aggiungo solo una cosa: che tradire sentendosi 'i più furbi del mondo' è davvero penoso.


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

*Sei grande!*



Sole ha detto:


> Io direi a mio marito che allo stato attuale avere una relazione extraconiugale è quello che voglio. Che, per quanto gli voglia bene, in questo momento l'esclusività all'interno della coppia mi sta stretta. Che ho bisogno di tempo per capire il perchè. Ma non lo supplicherei di concedermi questo tempo, nè di non lasciarmi. Vivrei le mie emozioni sul momento, cercando di rispettare le sue. Ma non rinnegherei mai ciò che sento, nè ciò che faccio.
> 
> Aggiungo solo una cosa: che tradire sentendosi 'i più furbi del mondo' è davvero penoso.


Hai ragione, difatti io non mi sento un furbo, vivo la mia relazione extra guardandomi alle spalle...basterebbe un nulla a precipitare senza paracute e a 50 anni mi farei troppo male...godiamoci la vita e quei sani momenti di passione, la vita e' un soffio


----------



## EWY (24 Gennaio 2012)

*cambiare si deve*



stellina ha detto:


> e quoto!!!!! ma sta cosa del cambiare dopo un po' di mesi da donna non la capisco!!!!


piu' per lei che per me, dopo un po' mi accorgo che non le basto piu', vorrebbe avermi ancora un po...e poi una notte e poi un'altra, il gioco inizia a farsi pericoloso, meglio smettere per il suo bene, e' giovane puo' rifarsi una vita, meglio parlare chiaro dall'inizio


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> ci fossero piu' traditori su un forum dal titolo tradimento...se c'e' un tradito deve esserci anche un traditore.
> speravo di leggere di alcuni che sono stati pescati con le mani nel sacco, meglio cosi' per tutti.
> Ho trovato un collega coetaneo..*.e' inutile le donne preferiscono il 50 enne*


A me no...li preferisco molto più giovani...


----------



## Sole (24 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> ...li preferisco molto più giovani...View attachment 4416


Pure io, devo ammetterlo!


----------



## Lostris (24 Gennaio 2012)

Io preferisco i quarantenni


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Io le donne più grandi di me. Mi piacciono le rughe.


----------



## Eliade (24 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Io preferisco i quarantenni


 Faccio un'eccezione solo per un paio persone.:carneval:



Sole ha detto:


> Pure io, devo ammetterlo!


 :up: :up: e non aggiungo altro!


----------



## Lostris (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Io le donne più grandi di me. Mi piacciono le rughe.


Ecco. Magari non la metterei proprio su questi termini...


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Se nel bel mezzo della vostra relazione extraconiugale doveste venire scoperti dalla moglie/marito come vi comportereste?
> Quali sarebbero le vostre reazioni?
> Ve lo siete mai chiesti? A volte quando la relazione va' avanti da qualche mese ci si sente sicuri, siamo i piu' furbi del mondo, poi torni a casa una sera e trovi le valige sul pianerottolo....correte dall'amante (finalmente libero!!) o chiedete perdono in ginocchio magari dicendo : ma no dai, non l'ho fatto apposta...l'ho trovata li' eccc. ma la vostra vita ha preso una brutta piega.......avete rovinato una famiglia per uno scherzo del cazzo !


Prendo le valigie e me ne vado.
A riflettere (tanto la vita non è una cosa poi così seria)


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ecco. Magari non la metterei proprio su questi termini...


Beh, le rughe di bellezza, leggere, sul volto, mi piacciono, se il volto è molto bello.


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, le rughe di bellezza, leggere, sul volto, mi piacciono, se il volto è molto bello.


Condivido. Il volto femminile esprime una bellezza struggente tra i 40 e i 50.


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Condivido. Il volto femminile esprime una bellezza struggente tra i 40 e i 50.


La mia ultima ex ha oramai 41anni.
Di viso lo dimostrava, anche se aveva un corpo con una pelle vellutata (lei è molto magra, mangia poco e solo biologico e non ha cellulite, zero), ma il viso era la cosa che amavo di più. La vedevo grande, matura, mi faceva impazzire (e quando ci penso sto davvero male)


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> La mia ultima ex ha oramai 41anni.
> Di viso lo dimostrava, anche se aveva un corpo con una pelle vellutata (lei è molto magra, mangia poco e solo biologico e non ha cellulite, zero), ma il viso era la cosa che amavo di più. La vedevo grande, matura, mi faceva impazzire (e quando ci penso sto davvero male)


Ma tu, quanti anni hai ? Sei giovane ?


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Ma tu, quanti anni hai ? Sei giovane ?



36, oramai vecchiotto (nell'anima)


----------



## Hirohito (24 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> 36, oramai vecchiotto (nell'anima)


Beh.... 36 contro 41 non ci sta tutta sta differenza....


----------



## Lostris (24 Gennaio 2012)

Beh, le rughe "di bellezza" mi mancavano.. 
Aspetteró ancora una decina d'anni per struggermi..


----------



## Andy (24 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Beh.... 36 contro 41 non ci sta tutta sta differenza....


Io ne dimostro sui 25 però (a meno che non mi faccia crescere la barba), lei li dimostrava tutti.
Quando feci il militare in marina, dopo la laurea a 27 anni, mi trovai maluccio, perchè mi scambiavano per uno di 18 anni... e quando chiamarono i laureati per un colloquio con un comandante, pensarono che li stavo prendendo per il culo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> ci fossero piu' traditori su un forum dal titolo tradimento...se c'e' un tradito deve esserci anche un traditore.
> speravo di leggere di alcuni che sono stati pescati con le mani nel sacco, meglio cosi' per tutti.
> Ho trovato un collega coetaneo...e' inutile le donne preferiscono il 50 enne


beh, oddio, con tutto il rispetto... insomma... c'è tempo eh, per i 50enni...


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> A me no...li preferisco molto più giovani...View attachment 4416





Sole ha detto:


> Pure io, devo ammetterlo!





Lostris ha detto:


> Io preferisco i quarantenni


Meno male ragazze, per un attimo mi sono sentita strana


----------



## stellina (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> piu' per lei che per me, dopo un po' mi accorgo che non le basto piu', vorrebbe avermi ancora un po...e poi una notte e poi un'altra, il gioco inizia a farsi pericoloso, meglio smettere per il suo bene, e' giovane puo' rifarsi una vita, meglio parlare chiaro dall'inizio


beh ok sul parlare chiaro ma dopo un po' ci si affeziona! nel senso che dopo un po' smette di essere una scopata e credo sia naturale iniziare a metterci dei sentimenti (cioè delle emozioni che si consolidano). il gioco inizia a farsi pericoloso ma il gioco lo si è iniziato in due e non credo che sia smettere per il suo bene ma per la paura che, in questo caso tu, hai di mandare all'aria la tua vita principale. la facciata! perchè come dici tu, un uomo a 50 anni si fa male se cade. e cosa pensi di fare a lei quando vedi che prova dei sentimenti e la molli (o meglio le fai capire che è finita perchè basta essere un po' più lontani, non rispondere ai sms o trovare scuse di lavoro per cui non puoi vederla)...mica le fai il solletico!!!! 
ok era un gioco ma ora ci sono dei sentimenti e diciamoci la verità, non solo da parte di lei! è che la tua paura di perdere l'equilibrio è più forte!!!

ma porca pupazza avete 50 anni, una vita che lei vi rispetta, i vostri spazi, lei sa che non lascerete mai la famiglia e la vostra immagine. vi chiede solo di manifestare di più nei suoi confronti e voi zac...tagliata!


----------



## Sabina_ (24 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Ma sempre con la stessa intensita'? Io credo che qualcosa cambi, parlo per me e' ovvio. Se lui continua a vederti probabilmente prova qualche cosa di serio.


Abbiamo continuato a vederci con molta piu' attenzione. L'intensità e' comunque presente, anzi ti dirò che il sesso e' ancora piu bello perché c'è sempre più complicità e intimità... e non solo il sesso. Si, direi che da parte di entrambi c'è qualcosa di serio. 
Credo che tu e tua moglie a casa andate bene se ho compreso... lui non molto.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> ci fossero piu' traditori su un forum dal titolo tradimento...se c'e' un tradito deve esserci anche un traditore.
> speravo di leggere di alcuni che sono stati pescati con le mani nel sacco, meglio cosi' per tutti.
> Ho trovato un collega coetaneo...e' inutile le donne preferiscono il 50 enne


Buongiorno collega...hai stra ragione,io lo sapevo gia',i traditori ''ufficiali''sono 2 ,io e Chiara,se rimani con noi diventiamo 3....credo su 40.-50 utenti''assidui''...ah no 4 perche'c'e'Sabina.
Spero tu rimanga perche'la vedi come il sottoscritto,viviamo senza remore,chisse ne frega di tutto e di tutti,
ma qua'fanno fatica a capirlo,,comunque e'vero noi 50 enni,io un po' di piu'....siamo un'altra categoria....
Concordo molto anche sul fatto che dopo un po'bisogna lasciarle,anche se un motivo non c'e'..io da stamattina,non le telefono piu',e se si fa viva lei,saro'di ghiaccio.,7 mesi sono stati anche troppi,voglio cambiare.
Stop.


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno collega...hai stra ragione,io lo sapevo gia',i traditori ''ufficiali''sono 2 ,io e Chiara,se rimani con noi diventiamo 3....credo su 40.-50 utenti''assidui''...ah no 4 perche'c'e'Sabina.
> Spero tu rimanga perche'la vedi come il sottoscritto,viviamo senza remore,chisse ne frega di tutto e di tutti,
> ma qua'fanno fatica a capirlo,,comunque e'vero noi 50 enni,io un po' di piu'....siamo un'altra categoria....
> *Concordo molto anche sul fatto che dopo un po'bisogna lasciarle,anche se un motivo non c'e'..io da stamattina,non le telefono piu',e se si fa viva lei,saro'di ghiaccio.,7 mesi sono stati anche troppi,voglio cambiare.*
> Stop.


buongiorno! perchè 7 mesi sono troppi? ti sei stufato? scusa ma veramente mi farebbe piacere che mi spiegassi questa cosa dell'amante che ha una scadenza. dai post precedenti che ho letto sembravi preso della tipa e invece badabum!!!! ma se tu smetti così di botto senza un motivo apparente e diventi di ghiaccio non pensi che lei ne patirà?! magari sei stato chiarissimo sul gioco e sue regole fin dall'inizio ma magari lei ci messo delle emozioni (e credo l'abbia fatto anche tu) ed ora??? qual è il meccanismo che ti è scattato?

aggiungo che la mia non vuole assolutamente essere polemica ma solo scambio di punti di vista e sarò lieta se mi vorrai argomentare il tuo.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> buongiorno! perchè 7 mesi sono troppi? ti sei stufato? scusa ma veramente mi farebbe piacere che mi spiegassi questa cosa dell'amante che ha una scadenza. dai post precedenti che ho letto sembravi preso della tipa e invece badabum!!!! ma se tu smetti così di botto senza un motivo apparente e diventi di ghiaccio non pensi che lei ne patirà?! magari sei stato chiarissimo sul gioco e sue regole fin dall'inizio ma magari lei ci messo delle emozioni (e credo l'abbia fatto anche tu) ed ora??? qual è il meccanismo che ti è scattato?
> 
> aggiungo che la mia non vuole assolutamente essere polemica ma solo scambio di punti di vista e sarò lieta se mi vorrai argomentare il tuo.


Buongiorno a te!!!Vedi e'iniziato come gioco,a luglio,ero certo a settembre finisse,invece ci siamo ancora dentro.Poi io sono abituato diciamo a''dirigere'',e questa invece e'''cane sciolto'',,vuole fare come pare a lei.Non smetto di botto,provo a farmi di nebbia..voglio vedere che fa',sinceramente se non telefona piu'sono contento.
Ieri sera mi sono gia'rimesso in cerca...no amica emozioni lei non le prova,e'luciferina come me,ciaoooo


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te!!!Vedi e'iniziato come gioco,a luglio,ero certo a settembre finisse,invece ci siamo ancora dentro.Poi io sono abituato diciamo a''dirigere'',e questa invece e'''cane sciolto'',,vuole fare come pare a lei.Non smetto di botto,provo a farmi di nebbia..voglio vedere che fa',sinceramente se non telefona piu'sono contento.
> Ieri sera mi sono gia'rimesso in cerca...no amica emozioni lei non le prova,e'luciferina come me,ciaoooo


io penso che questa ti abbia un po fregato invece

ma senz'altro mi sbaglio

cmq figo viver ecome vivi tu se è vero che ci riesci
io ero li li poi è partito il sentimento
nona more ma...tenerezza
blah mollacciona sono!


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> io penso che questa ti abbia un po fregato invece
> 
> ma senz'altro mi sbaglio
> 
> ...


quoto il fatto che forse un po' ti ha preso!
rosa anche a me a partito il sentimento...il problema e a lui? bah per ora fa il trattenuto. cioè sicuramente prova qualcosa ma guai a dirlo pena il taglio della lingua!!! lothar che ne pensi? dai voglio il tuo punto di vista!!!!perchè essendo diverso dal mio potrà solo che arricchirmi! grazie in anticipo!!!


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno a te!!!Vedi e'iniziato come gioco,a luglio,ero certo a settembre finisse,invece ci siamo ancora dentro.Poi io sono abituato diciamo a''dirigere'',e questa invece e'''cane sciolto'',,vuole fare come pare a lei.Non smetto di botto,provo a farmi di nebbia..voglio vedere che fa',sinceramente se non telefona piu'sono contento.
> Ieri sera mi sono gia'rimesso in cerca...no amica emozioni lei non le prova,e'luciferina come me,ciaoooo


e se ti cerca?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e se ti cerca?


ciao..ti confesso che sono un po'in difficolta'..non e'da lei stare tanto senza chiamare,ho paura sia successo qualcosa.Anche perche'non ci sono state liti,anzi suo ultimo sms di ieri era..mieloso.aspettero'qualche ora..poi vedro'che fare


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Meno male ragazze, per un attimo mi sono sentita strana


Dai 50 in su....con qualche eccezione rara rara


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao..ti confesso che sono un po'in difficolta'..non e'da lei stare tanto senza chiamare,ho paura sia successo qualcosa.Anche perche'non ci sono state liti,anzi suo ultimo sms di ieri era..mieloso.aspettero'qualche ora..poi vedro'che fare


senti, ma com'è che questa ogni tre per due finisce all'ospedale, è cagionevole?


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ciao..ti confesso che sono un po'in difficolta'..non e'da lei stare tanto senza chiamare,ho paura sia successo qualcosa.Anche perche'non ci sono state liti,anzi suo ultimo sms di ieri era..mieloso.aspettero'qualche ora..poi vedro'che fare


Lothar ma in 7 mesi quante volte vi siete visti?


----------



## Tubarao (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> senti, ma com'è che questa ogni tre per due finisce all'ospedale, è cagionevole?


Come la Satta, Lothar come la Satta, Come la Sattaaaaaa.....Lotahr sei come la Satta 





PAG 777 per i non Gossipisti: Si dice che la Melissa Satta abbia provocato l'infortunio di Boateng fra le lenzuola


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

e poi da quello he scrivi pare che non abbiate mai copulato o quasi.non è un'amante ...è un'amica:singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come la Satta, Lothar come la Satta, Come la Sattaaaaaa.....Lotahr sei come la Satta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
:bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi da quello he scrivi pare che non abbiate mai copulato o quasi.non è un'amante ...è un'amica:singleeye:


Era qui che volevo arrivare. E' una conoscente (amica mi sembra eccessivo) con cui raramente ha copulato
Gli amanti sono altri, secondo me ovviamente


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era qui che volevo arrivare. E' una conoscente (amica mi sembra eccessivo) con cui raramente ha copulato
> Gli amanti sono altri, secondo me ovviamente


mi cade il mito di lothar, grande copulatoreXD
sono spiazzata e stordita


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Era qui che volevo arrivare. E' una conoscente (amica mi sembra eccessivo) con cui raramente ha copulato
> Gli amanti sono altri, secondo me ovviamente


allora semi assolta anche io
non è amante
amico


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi cade il mito di lothar, grande copulatoreXD
> sono spiazzata e stordita


io sto qui semi-svenuta
:sonar:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (25 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Come la Satta, Lothar come la Satta, Come la Sattaaaaaa.....Lotahr sei come la Satta
> 
> PAG 777 per i non Gossipisti: Si dice che la Melissa Satta abbia provocato l'infortunio di Boateng fra le lenzuola



quale infortunio?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> e poi da quello he scrivi pare che non abbiate mai copulato o quasi.non è un'amante ...è un'amica:singleeye:


macche'amica...secondo te cell segreti e mille casini per 1 amica...no purtroppo e'di piu'...


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'amica...secondo te cell segreti e mille casini per 1 amica...no purtroppo e'di piu'...


ma allora hai un cuoreeeeeee

quel purtroppo
allora anche tu stessa barca!


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

se è _purtroppo _puoi sempre rimediare:chi trova un'amica trova un tesoro


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> allora semi assolta anche io
> non è amante
> amico


Secondo me tu copuli di più, quindi niente scuse


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> ma allora hai un cuoreeeeeee
> 
> quel purtroppo
> allora anche tu stessa barca!


no il cuore l'ho coperto di pelliccia lupastra,ma e'anche vero che affetto,stima e simpatia ci sono..poi non mi debbo scordare che un'altra tanto piu'giovane,non credo la trovero'piu'..infatti quella con cu sto corrispondendo da stamattina,e'mia coetanea...


----------



## EWI (25 Gennaio 2012)

*per non farsi troppo male*



stellina ha detto:


> beh ok sul parlare chiaro ma dopo un po' ci si affeziona! nel senso che dopo un po' smette di essere una scopata e credo sia naturale iniziare a metterci dei sentimenti (cioè delle emozioni che si consolidano). il gioco inizia a farsi pericoloso ma il gioco lo si è iniziato in due e non credo che sia smettere per il suo bene ma per la paura che, in questo caso tu, hai di mandare all'aria la tua vita principale. la facciata! perchè come dici tu, un uomo a 50 anni si fa male se cade. e cosa pensi di fare a lei quando vedi che prova dei sentimenti e la molli (o meglio le fai capire che è finita perchè basta essere un po' più lontani, non rispondere ai sms o trovare scuse di lavoro per cui non puoi vederla)...mica le fai il solletico!!!!
> ok era un gioco ma ora ci sono dei sentimenti e diciamoci la verità, non solo da parte di lei! è che la tua paura di perdere l'equilibrio è più forte!!!
> 
> ma porca pupazza avete 50 anni, una vita che lei vi rispetta, i vostri spazi, lei sa che non lascerete mai la famiglia e la vostra immagine. vi chiede solo di manifestare di più nei suoi confronti e voi zac...tagliata!



Ci si affezziona certo, ed e' giusto che sia cosi' ci mancherebbe ma, se non si ha l'intenzione di condividere una vita futura assieme e' meglio lasciarsi, alla lunga sara' naturale l'addio es: Io ho 52 anni lei 39, tra 10 anni come sara' ? Se decidessi per assurdo di mollare tutto per lei, continuera' a stare al mio fianco? non credo... la ragione dovrebbe prevalere sui sentimenti, se guardo la mia storia da estraneo e analizzo attentamente mi rendo conto che e' meglio fermarsi. Non le faccio capire che e' finita e non mi dileguo ma lentamente stempero, le dico le stesse cose che ho scritto qui ( ne abbiamo parlato a lungo) lentamente si rendera' conto che la storia non avra' piu' ragione di essere. L'esperienza precedente invece e' stata traumatica per me, lei quasi subito si e' innamorata, troppo soffocante, troppo rischio...sono sempre stato sincero sin dall'inizio : non potremmo avere futuro, sono sposato con figli e non ho mai mentito come fanno in molti dicendo : con mia moglie nessun rapporto, ci sto' assieme per i figli ecc., ho sempre detto che sono aperto ad esperienze nuove, le mie amanti sono l'opposto di mia moglie, avere due mogli non e' il massimo per me.


----------



## EWY (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> no il cuore l'ho coperto di pelliccia lupastra,ma e'anche vero che affetto,stima e simpatia ci sono..poi non mi debbo scordare che un'altra tanto piu'giovane,non credo la trovero'piu'..infatti quella con cu sto corrispondendo da stamattina,e'mia coetanea...


La trovi eccome se la trovi...la' fuori e' pieno di 40enni insoddisfatte, vanno a letto con il pigiama e la babucce e il marito si gira dall'altra parte, azz! mi spieghi perche' quando vengono con noi si trasformano? la prima volta aveva messo su' il tanga nero, la seconda una vestaglietta...ah! non ti dico poi...ce niente da fare, cosi' va' il mondo


----------



## Skizzofern (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWI ha detto:


> Ci si affezziona certo, ed e' giusto che sia cosi' ci mancherebbe ma, se non si ha l'intenzione di condividere una vita futura assieme e' meglio lasciarsi, alla lunga sara' naturale l'addio es: Io ho 52 anni lei 39, tra 10 anni come sara' ? Se decidessi per assurdo di mollare tutto per lei, continuera' a stare al mio fianco? non credo... la ragione dovrebbe prevalere sui sentimenti, se guardo la mia storia da estraneo e analizzo attentamente mi rendo conto che e' meglio fermarsi. Non le faccio capire che e' finita e non mi dileguo ma lentamente stempero, le dico le stesse cose che ho scritto qui ( ne abbiamo parlato a lungo) lentamente si rendera' conto che la storia non avra' piu' ragione di essere. L'esperienza precedente invece e' stata traumatica per me, lei quasi subito si e' innamorata, troppo soffocante, troppo rischio...sono sempre stato sincero sin dall'inizio : non potremmo avere futuro, sono sposato con figli e non ho mai mentito come fanno in molti dicendo : con mia moglie nessun rapporto, ci sto' assieme per i figli ecc., ho sempre detto che sono aperto ad esperienze nuove, le mie amanti sono l'opposto di mia moglie, avere due mogli non e' il massimo per me.


Anche per me è meglio che ti fermi.


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWI ha detto:


> Ci si affezziona certo, ed e' giusto che sia cosi' ci mancherebbe ma, se non si ha l'intenzione di condividere una vita futura assieme e' meglio lasciarsi, alla lunga sara' naturale l'addio es: Io ho 52 anni lei 39, tra 10 anni come sara' ? Se decidessi per assurdo di mollare tutto per lei, continuera' a stare al mio fianco? non credo... la ragione dovrebbe prevalere sui sentimenti, se guardo la mia storia da estraneo e analizzo attentamente mi rendo conto che e' meglio fermarsi. Non le faccio capire che e' finita e non mi dileguo ma lentamente stempero, le dico le stesse cose che ho scritto qui ( ne abbiamo parlato a lungo) lentamente si rendera' conto che la storia non avra' piu' ragione di essere. L'esperienza precedente invece e' stata traumatica per me, lei quasi subito si e' innamorata, troppo soffocante, troppo rischio...sono sempre stato sincero sin dall'inizio : non potremmo avere futuro, sono sposato con figli e non ho mai mentito come fanno in molti dicendo : con mia moglie nessun rapporto, ci sto' assieme per i figli ecc., ho sempre detto che sono aperto ad esperienze nuove, le mie amanti sono l'opposto di mia moglie, avere due mogli non e' il massimo per me.



Ciao Ewi..accidenti..confermeranno gli utenti..scrivi le mie stesse cose ...identiche.
Per me sarebbe ancora peggio..tra 10 anni lei 38 io 64,,ridicolo...io non penso ad un futuro con lei,a casa mia sto da Dio,toccando ferro non ci manca niente,con mia moglie c'e sempre intesa,ancora tanta sessuale.
Usero'il tuo sistema anch'io,il cell ha suonato ora ma non ho risposto..lo faro'piu'tardi..piano piano si molla.ottimo..
Bravo Ewi..io odio quelli che''mia moglie e'malata e vecchia''e poi se succede,come al sottoscritto che si incontrano??
Si concordo due mogli sono troppe amico..poi se l'amante diventa moglie..che squallore...


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> La trovi eccome se la trovi...la' fuori e' pieno di 40enni insoddisfatte, vanno a letto con il pigiama e la babucce e il marito si gira dall'altra parte, azz! mi spieghi perche' quando vengono con noi si trasformano? la prima volta aveva messo su' il tanga nero, la seconda una vestaglietta...ah! non ti dico poi...ce niente da fare, cosi' va' il mondo



e lo stambecco che si scopa la moglie mezzo vestito solo di sabato sera,,tre colpi e via...dove lo mettiamo???:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> macche'amica...secondo te cell segreti e mille casini per 1 amica...no purtroppo e'di piu'...


Lothar, a leggere i neretti di questi due post qui sotto, la trama s'infittisce.



lothar57 ha detto:


> Be'non e'difficile,*l'altra la vedo poco e niente,sento ancora meno*...ad esempio e'da ieri mattina che non ci parliamo.quindi e'facile tenere diviso,se e'questo che intendi..





lothar57 ha detto:


> no sono del 57....25 anni tra poco...macche'tenerezze e bacetti,*e'piu'realista e cinica di me...alle volte solo chiacchere*.....no mi dai 7.5 perche'moglie si tiene benissimo,sai palesta,massaggi,diete,e noin mi vergogno a dirlo,in momenti''normali''parecchio sesso,spero solo a casa..il primo che azzarda un commento lo fulmino,,sapete come e'noi diavoli....


Vi vedete poco e niente, le poche volte che vi vedete solo chiacchiere......hmmmm....Diavolaccio...per me ti stai innamorando invece, attenzione Lotharone, non mi far star preoccupato


----------



## EWY (25 Gennaio 2012)

*e' sempre meraviglioso..*



Sabina_ ha detto:


> Abbiamo continuato a vederci con molta piu' attenzione. L'intensità e' comunque presente, anzi ti dirò che il sesso e' ancora piu bello perché c'è sempre più complicità e intimità... e non solo il sesso. Si, direi che da parte di entrambi c'è qualcosa di serio.
> Credo che tu e tua moglie a casa andate bene se ho compreso... lui non molto.


In queste storie e' sempre eccezzionale e' molto piu' passionale e travolgente, e' cosi' per tutti ma non dura all'infinito, toccherete il culmine per poi iniziare una lenta discesa e alla fine sara' la normalita'.
Tanti uomini dicono : conmia moglie e' finita, nessun rapporto, ci sto' ancora assieme ecc. ma non e' sempre cosi', magari puo' accadere che la moglie lo chiami mentre e' con te, sentendolo parlare capirai.


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Lothar, a leggere i neretti di questi due post qui sotto, la trama s'infittisce.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mi accodo senz'altro e senza indugio.
lothar mi appare tra l'innamorato e il "ti stimo tantissimo,ugo"


----------



## Tubarao (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi accodo senz'altro e senza indugio.
> lothar mi appare tra l'innamorato e il "*ti stimo tantissimo,ugo*"


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## EWY (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Ciao Ewi..accidenti..confermeranno gli utenti..scrivi le mie stesse cose ...identiche.
> Per me sarebbe ancora peggio..tra 10 anni lei 38 io 64,,ridicolo...io non penso ad un futuro con lei,a casa mia sto da Dio,toccando ferro non ci manca niente,con mia moglie c'e sempre intesa,ancora tanta sessuale.
> Usero'il tuo sistema anch'io,il cell ha suonato ora ma non ho risposto..lo faro'piu'tardi..piano piano si molla.ottimo..
> Bravo Ewi..io odio quelli che''mia moglie e'malata e vecchia''e poi se succede,come al sottoscritto che si incontrano??
> Si concordo due mogli sono troppe amico..poi se l'amante diventa moglie..che squallore...



Caro lothar, la vita e' adesso! Anche io sto' da Dio a casa non ci penso nemmeno a mollare tutto, con mia moglie tutto ok! 2 volte a settimana ma intense, poi l'altra altre 2/3 ma e' diverso un altro coinvolgimento, tu mi capisci. Oggi avrei dovuta vederla e pranzare assieme e poi... ma ho detto che ho poco tempo, magari stasera se mi gira, lentamente si stempera, poi mi guardo attorno e cerco di mettere la testa a posto, il problema e' che non ci riesco...la prossima la trovo a 100Km di distanza.
Certo che se si dovesse incontrare con mia moglie non so' che accadrebbe...non mi ci fare pensare...


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Caro lothar, la vita e' adesso! Anche io sto' da Dio a casa non ci penso nemmeno a mollare tutto, con mia moglie tutto ok! 2 volte a settimana ma intense, poi l'altra altre 2/3 ma e' diverso un altro coinvolgimento, tu mi capisci. Oggi avrei dovuta vederla e pranzare assieme e poi... ma ho detto che ho poco tempo, magari stasera se mi gira, lentamente si stempera, poi mi guardo attorno e cerco di mettere la testa a posto, il problema e' che non ci riesco...la prossima la trovo a 100Km di distanza.
> *Certo che se si dovesse incontrare con mia moglie non so' che accadrebbe...non mi ci fare pensare*...


Perchè? Le hai detto che è vecchia e brutta?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Caro lothar, la vita e' adesso! Anche io sto' da Dio a casa non ci penso nemmeno a mollare tutto, con mia moglie tutto ok! 2 volte a settimana ma intense, poi l'altra altre 2/3 ma e' diverso un altro coinvolgimento, tu mi capisci. Oggi avrei dovuta vederla e pranzare assieme e poi... ma ho detto che ho poco tempo, magari stasera se mi gira, lentamente si stempera, poi mi guardo attorno e cerco di mettere la testa a posto, il problema e' che non ci riesco...la prossima la trovo a 100Km di distanza.
> Certo che se si dovesse incontrare con mia moglie non so' che accadrebbe...non mi ci fare pensare...


Caro Ewy,hai ragione..veramente la vita e'sempre stata..stanotte mia moglie mi ha rivelato che sapeva di un mio altarino di 25 anni fa'..non me la ricordavo piu'neanch'io...poveretta mi dispiace,ma anch'io non le faccio mica mancare il sesso,da sabato siamo gia'a quota 2.Comunque la prossima non la voglio cosi'giovane...siamo due mondi opposti...in tutto

Perche'temi l'incontro??io le avevo detto,rispondendo a sua domanda''mia moglie e'bellissima,e stra elegante''..quindi mi ha solo detto''sei stato onesto,e'vero''.........adesso ha cieca fiducia in me


----------



## Nocciola (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Ewy,hai ragione..veramente la vita e'sempre stata..stanotte mia moglie mi ha rivelato che sapeva di un mio altarino di 25 anni fa'..non me la ricordavo piu'neanch'io...poveretta mi dispiace,ma anch'io non le faccio mica mancare il sesso,da sabato siamo gia'a quota 2.Comunque la prossima non la voglio cosi'giovane...siamo due mondi opposti...in tutto
> 
> Perche'temi l'incontro??*io le avevo detto,rispondendo a sua domanda''mia moglie e'bellissima,e stra elegante''..quindi mi ha solo detto''sei stato onesto,e'vero''.........adesso ha cieca fiducia in me*


si accontenta del minimo sindacale


----------



## free (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Caro Ewy,hai ragione..veramente la vita e'sempre stata..stanotte mia moglie mi ha rivelato che sapeva di un mio altarino di 25 anni fa'..non me la ricordavo piu'neanch'io...poveretta mi dispiace,ma anch'io non le faccio mica mancare il sesso,da sabato siamo gia'a quota 2.Comunque la prossima non la voglio cosi'giovane...siamo due mondi opposti...in tutto
> 
> Perche'temi l'incontro??io le avevo detto,rispondendo a sua domanda''mia moglie e'bellissima,e stra elegante''..quindi mi ha solo detto''sei stato onesto,e'vero''.........adesso ha cieca fiducia in me




però è un po' triste che parli con lei di tua moglie
non sarebbe meglio evitare?


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi accodo senz'altro e senza indugio.
> lothar mi appare tra l'innamorato e il "ti stimo tantissimo,ugo"


Ugo ? chi è Ugo ? 

Lothar!!! anche i maschi ora ?


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> però è un po' triste che parli con lei di tua moglie
> non sarebbe meglio evitare?


chiarisco..la seconda o terza volta che ci siamo visti alla fine mi ha chiesto''come e'fisicamente tua moglie''',e'stata la prima e unica volta...lo so ch non bisogna mai nominare i coniugi


----------



## Tubarao (25 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Ugo ? chi è Ugo ?
> 
> Lothar!!! anche i maschi ora ?



Ragioniere, lei è una merdaccia, non sapere chi è Ugo dovrebbe essere punito con pubblica fustigazione nella mensa aziendale.

  

Clà si scherza eeehhh


----------



## Sabina_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> In queste storie e' sempre eccezzionale e' molto piu' passionale e travolgente, e' cosi' per tutti ma non dura all'infinito, toccherete il culmine per poi iniziare una lenta discesa e alla fine sara' la normalita'.
> Tanti uomini dicono : conmia moglie e' finita, nessun rapporto, ci sto' ancora assieme ecc. ma non e' sempre cosi', magari puo' accadere che la moglie lo chiami mentre e' con te, sentendolo parlare capirai.


Se dico che la complicità e l'intimità sono molto intense intendo che e' proprio cosi'... in tutto.
Io sono sposata con figli... come lui. Si, e' capitato e capita che la moglie chiami quando e' con me, e viceversa. E ho visto anche altre cose. Di palle ne raccontiamo già molte, non serve farlo anche tra noi.
Certo una storia cosi' e' come se mi avesse fatto rinascere. Rimette tutto in discussione e porta nuove consapevolezze.


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWI ha detto:


> Ci si affezziona certo, ed e' giusto che sia cosi' ci mancherebbe ma, se non si ha l'intenzione di condividere una vita futura assieme e' meglio lasciarsi, alla lunga sara' naturale l'addio es: Io ho 52 anni lei 39, tra 10 anni come sara' ? Se decidessi per assurdo di mollare tutto per lei, continuera' a stare al mio fianco? *non credo*... la ragione dovrebbe prevalere sui sentimenti, se guardo la mia storia da estraneo e analizzo attentamente mi rendo conto che e' meglio fermarsi. Non le faccio capire che e' finita e non mi dileguo ma lentamente stempero, le dico le stesse cose che ho scritto qui ( ne abbiamo parlato a lungo) *lentamente si rendera' conto che la storia non avra' piu' ragione di essere.* L'esperienza precedente invece e' stata traumatica per me, lei quasi subito si e' innamorata, troppo soffocante, troppo rischio...sono sempre stato sincero sin dall'inizio : non potremmo avere futuro, sono sposato con figli e non ho mai mentito come fanno in molti dicendo : con mia moglie nessun rapporto, ci sto' assieme per i figli ecc., ho sempre detto che sono aperto ad esperienze nuove, le mie amanti sono l'opposto di mia moglie, avere due mogli non e' il massimo per me.


EWY tu conosci la tua lei e sai se è una tipa da avere al fianco! se è la differenza di età 13 anni cosa sono!!??? devi piuttosto valutare  quello che sei tu e quello che è l'altra...per me l'età biologica è una cosa, l'età mentale un'altra!!! ma poi per carità sono opinioni!!!

lentamente si renderà conto che la storia non ha più ragione di essere....o meglio lentamente inizierà a capire che la stai tagliando ma che a dirglielo non ce la fai e quindi andrà avanti finchè non si chiederà ma io valgo solo questo? perchè già stai con un uomo che ha un'altra vita e quindi che non è tuo al 100%, per giunta quest'uomo non ti da neanche le attenzioni minime....oh ma io non mi reputo madre teresa e l'altro non è l'unico sulla terra!!!!


----------



## Ultimo (25 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ragioniere, lei è una merdaccia, non sapere chi è Ugo dovrebbe essere punito con pubblica fustigazione nella mensa aziendale.
> 
> 
> 
> Clà si scherza eeehhh


auahuhauaahaaah e dire che c'hai anche azzzeccato sono ragioniereeeeeee ... e mo me tocca la fustigazione!!!


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Se dico che la complicità e l'intimità sono molto intense intendo che e' proprio cosi'... in tutto.
> Io sono sposata con figli... come lui. Si, e' capitato e capita che la moglie chiami quando e' con me, e viceversa. E ho visto anche altre cose. Di palle ne raccontiamo già molte, non serve farlo anche tra noi.
> Certo una storia cosi' e' come se mi avesse fatto rinascere. Rimette tutto in discussione e porta nuove consapevolezze.


Ciao sabina
Mi piacerebbe scriverti in privato ma non so come fare
La tua storia è simile alla mia
AccidentiJ


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

*non faccio per vantarmi ma i miei contributi son sempre pregnanti*



rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao sabina
> Mi piacerebbe scriverti in privato ma non so come fare
> La tua storia è simile alla mia
> AccidentiJ


scusa ...ma come ti esce quella faccina pallida e assorta?


----------



## Carola (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ...ma come ti esce quella faccina pallida e assorta?


???


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Meno male ragazze, per un attimo mi sono sentita strana


Strana tu? Io allora cosa dovrei dire?


----------



## Sbriciolata (25 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Strana tu? Io allora cosa dovrei dire?


Io e te... mi sa potremmo far danni assieme...


----------



## MK (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Io e te... mi sa potremmo far danni assieme...


No no danni ne ho già fatti abbastanza in passato, adesso sono buonissima


----------



## passante (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWI ha detto:


> Ci si affezziona certo, ed e' giusto che sia cosi' ci mancherebbe ma, se non si ha l'intenzione di condividere una vita futura assieme e' meglio lasciarsi, alla lunga sara' naturale l'addio es: Io ho 52 anni lei 39, tra 10 anni come sara' ? Se decidessi per assurdo di mollare tutto per lei, continuera' a stare al mio fianco? non credo... la ragione dovrebbe prevalere sui sentimenti, se guardo la mia storia da estraneo e analizzo attentamente mi rendo conto che e' meglio fermarsi. Non le faccio capire che e' finita e non mi dileguo ma lentamente stempero, le dico le stesse cose che ho scritto qui ( ne abbiamo parlato a lungo) lentamente si rendera' conto che la storia non avra' piu' ragione di essere. *L'esperienza precedente invece e' stata traumatica per me, lei quasi subito si e' innamorata, troppo soffocante, troppo rischio...sono sempre stato sincero sin dall'inizio : non potremmo avere futuro, sono sposato con figli e non ho mai mentito come fanno in molti dicendo *: con mia moglie nessun rapporto, ci sto' assieme per i figli ecc., ho sempre detto che sono aperto ad esperienze nuove, le mie amanti sono l'opposto di mia moglie, avere due mogli non e' il massimo per me.


Penso che non basti quello che si dice... Mi pare che spesso le donne non prendsno una parola solo per il suo significato esplicito, ma la interpretino. E in più interpretano i silenzi, le pause, la gestualità… magari in questo modo riescono in effetti a intuire anche qualcosa che a noi sfugge sul nostro mondo emotivo, ma tralasciano cosi una cosa: la nostra intenzione. Anche quando passa, esattamente e chiaramente, attraverso il significato esplicito delle parole che usiamo. Tu dici: tra noi non ci sarà un futuro. E indichi la tua volontà di non dare un futuro. Lei nel suo cuore risponde “tra noi non ci può essere un futuro, lo so anche io… ma ne soffro e anche tu ne soffri , lo vedo da come mi guardi, lo sento da come mi stringi, lo intuisco da come abbassi gli occhi quando ti dico che per me sei importante, io so che tu ti struggi, anche “a modo tuo” “ Glielo puoi dire mille volte che non vuoi nulla di più, ma lei coglie tante altre cose (magari in parte anche reali) e non si ferma a ciò che dici, non crede alla tua volontà e alla tua intenzione. Queste donne non è che non ascoltano, è che ascoltano troppe cose e danno credito a volte a quelle sbagliate.
Naturalmente non vale per tutte le donne, è una generalizzazione e una semplificazione. Ma accade. O no?


----------



## passante (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa ...ma come ti esce quella faccina *pallida e assorta*?


tu sei genovesissima :up::up::up:


----------



## EWY (25 Gennaio 2012)

*Difatti..*



Sabina_ ha detto:


> Se dico che la complicità e l'intimità sono molto intense intendo che e' proprio cosi'... in tutto.
> Io sono sposata con figli... come lui. Si, e' capitato e capita che la moglie chiami quando e' con me, e viceversa. E ho visto anche altre cose. Di palle ne raccontiamo già molte, non serve farlo anche tra noi.
> Certo una storia cosi' e' come se mi avesse fatto rinascere. Rimette tutto in discussione e porta nuove consapevolezze.



So' benissimo che e' cosi', se tu chiedessi a 100 amanti la risposta sarebbe la stessa: complicita', passione, trasporto a palla mai provato ecc. Questo accade perche' si riscoprono emozioni ormai sopite dagli anni, riviviamo una nuova giovinezza, ci ritroviamo ad amare e tutto e' piu' bello, tutto sembra nuovo. Ci guardiamo allo specchio e ci vediamo piu' belli, il nostro sistema immunitario impazzisce rendendoci piu' forti. L'innamoramento e' bellissimo se accade in eta' matura ma non puo' essere eterno, sopisce con il tempo, la coppia di amanti se non trovera' sbocco nella quotidianita', se non avra' prospettive future sara' destinata a spegnersi.
Perche' l'amore possa continuare a vivere deve uscire alla luce del sole. Le lunghe attese, lo stress, la solitudine, il nascondersi, la voglia di vivere l'altro quando ne abbiamo bisogno ma doverci rinunciare...tutte cose che influiscono negativamente. 
E' proprio per questo che in quelle poche ore di intimita' doniamo tutti noi stessi, perche' inconsciamente vogliamo appagare la nostra sofferenza del distacco, la malinconia delle notti con il pensiero rivolto all'altro, ci manca e continuera' a mancarci, sino a quando dovremo decidere di non soffrire piu', c'e' un bivio al fondo della strada...


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> tu sei genovesissima :up::up::up:


belin, sì eh:singleeye:


----------



## passante (25 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Se dico che la complicità e l'intimità sono molto intense intendo che e' proprio cosi'... in tutto.
> Io sono sposata con figli... come lui. Si, e' capitato e capita che la moglie chiami quando e' con me, e viceversa. E ho visto anche altre cose. Di palle ne raccontiamo già molte, non serve farlo anche tra noi.
> Certo una storia cosi' e' come se mi avesse fatto rinascere. Rimette tutto in discussione e porta nuove consapevolezze.


Sabi, tu sai che io cerco di non formulare né esprimere giudizi sugli altri, mi limito a cercare di giudicare me stesso e le mie azioni, e ne ho d’avanzo. Lasciami quindi esprimere – sapendo che non voglio lanciare sassi contro nessuno - quanto malessere mi dà leggere questo genere di racconti. 
Se io ricordo il male e la sofferenza del mio compagno solo perché aveva intuito che c’era un’altra persona che mi interessava. 
Se io ricordo il giorno in cui mi ha detto: “ti chiedo solo di dirmi che hai intenzione di stare con me, e poi sono disposto ad accettare questa situazione per tutto il tempo che sarà necessario”. 
Se solo ripenso alla sua tensione, alla sua attesa, ai suo sorrisi sforzati, ai suoi silenzi.
Se ripenso alla mia angoscia dei giorni in cui se ne è andato.
Se ripenso a quanto ho soppesato ogni parola, per capire se era veritiera e onesta, che poi gli ho scritto e detto per riaverlo vicino.
Se ripenso a quanto seriamente ho messo in discussione me stesso per capire chi era lui per me e a che cosa avrei rinunciato e volevo rinunciare per lui.
Se ripenso a quanto profonda e bruciante sia stata la paura di perderlo davvero. 
E ogni volta che ricordo il male gratuito che gli ho fatto… 
Se e ogni volta penso a tutto questo, mi è così indicibilmente avverso il pensiero di un inganno perpetrato “dopo”. Dopo aver toccato con mano la sua realtà e la nostra realtà, dopo che i suoi occhi mi hanno guardato con fiducia e con serenità. E con gioia.
Questo senza nulla voler insinuare sul tuo amante, che non conosco e di cui non conosco la relazione con la moglie.
Ma leggere di questo mi mette moltissimo malessere dentro. E dovessi mai ribaltare i ruoli… io non so nemmeno pensare allo tsunami che sarebbe dentro e fuori di me.

e ora la smetto, perchè sono pedante e, forse arrogante


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> So' benissimo che e' cosi', se tu chiedessi a 100 amanti la risposta sarebbe la stessa: complicita', passione, trasporto a palla mai provato ecc. Questo accade perche' si riscoprono emozioni ormai sopite dagli anni, riviviamo una nuova giovinezza, ci ritroviamo ad amare e tutto e' piu' bello, tutto sembra nuovo. Ci guardiamo allo specchio e ci vediamo piu' belli, il nostro sistema immunitario impazzisce rendendoci piu' forti. L'innamoramento e' bellissimo se accade in eta' matura ma non puo' essere eterno, sopisce con il tempo, la coppia di amanti se non trovera' sbocco nella quotidianita', se non avra' prospettive future sara' destinata a spegnersi.
> Perche' l'amore possa continuare a vivere deve uscire alla luce del sole. Le lunghe attese, lo stress, la solitudine, il nascondersi, la voglia di vivere l'altro quando ne abbiamo bisogno ma doverci rinunciare...tutte cose che influiscono negativamente.
> E' proprio per questo che in quelle poche ore di intimita' doniamo tutti noi stessi, perche' inconsciamente vogliamo appagare la nostra sofferenza del distacco, la malinconia delle notti con il pensiero rivolto all'altro, ci manca e continuera' a mancarci, sino a quando dovremo decidere di non soffrire piu', c'e' un bivio al fondo della strada...


 c'è proprio un bivio....... ma conosco coppie di amanti che sono andati avanti per anni e tanti...


----------



## EWY (25 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> EWY tu conosci la tua lei e sai se è una tipa da avere al fianco! se è la differenza di età 13 anni cosa sono!!??? devi piuttosto valutare  quello che sei tu e quello che è l'altra...per me l'età biologica è una cosa, l'età mentale un'altra!!! ma poi per carità sono opinioni!!!
> 
> lentamente si renderà conto che la storia non ha più ragione di essere....o meglio lentamente inizierà a capire che la stai tagliando ma che a dirglielo non ce la fai e quindi andrà avanti finchè non si chiederà ma io valgo solo questo? perchè già stai con un uomo che ha un'altra vita e quindi che non è tuo al 100%, per giunta quest'uomo non ti da neanche le attenzioni minime....oh ma io non mi reputo madre teresa e l'altro non è l'unico sulla terra!!!!


La differenza di eta' non e' limitativa certo, ma io mi proietto nel futuro tra 10/15 anni? Con lei sto' benissimo, dolce, sensuale, femminile al massimo ma non potra' durare credimi, queste storie o finiscono per noia, abitudine o trovano il loro equilibrio e appagamento alla luce del sole, allo scoperto con tutto quello che comporta : famiglie,figli,parenti, amici, danaro, incomprensioni, odi repressi ecc. 
Si pressappoco e' come dici : si sta' rendendo conto che la storia finira', sono stato chiaro fin dall'inizio e ne parliamo spesso, lei sa' che per me vale molto ma non abbastanza per farmi fare il salto. E' bellissimo ma non potra' andare oltre, le ho gia' detto che per qualsiasi cosa io ci saro', lentamente ci stempereremo


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> La differenza di eta' non e' limitativa certo, ma io mi proietto nel futuro tra 10/15 anni? Con lei sto' benissimo, dolce, sensuale, femminile al massimo ma non potra' durare credimi, queste storie o finiscono per noia, abitudine o trovano il loro equilibrio e appagamento alla luce del sole, allo scoperto con tutto quello che comporta : famiglie,figli,parenti, amici, danaro, incomprensioni, odi repressi ecc.
> Si pressappoco e' come dici : si sta' rendendo conto che la storia finira', sono stato chiaro fin dall'inizio e ne parliamo spesso, lei sa' che per me vale molto ma non abbastanza per farmi fare il salto. E' bellissimo ma non potra' andare oltre, le ho gia' detto che per qualsiasi cosa io ci saro', lentamente ci stempereremo


ne parlate spesso...cioè lei inizia il discoros e tu la segui? perchè se è così forse lei vorrebbe il salto ma sa che non può chiederlo che deve essere una tua scelta! scusa la curiosità ma gli hai proprio detto a parole che x lei ci sarai sempre o glielo hai fatto capire con i gesti e le attenzioni? 
però non voglio pensare di stemperarmi come la farina nel pentolino, vorrrebbe dire decidere di autolimitarsi man mano....


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> La differenza di eta' non e' limitativa certo, ma io mi proietto nel futuro tra 10/15 anni? Con lei sto' benissimo, dolce, sensuale, femminile al massimo ma non potra' durare credimi, queste storie o finiscono per noia, abitudine o trovano il loro equilibrio e appagamento alla luce del sole, allo scoperto con tutto quello che comporta : famiglie,figli,parenti, amici, danaro, incomprensioni, odi repressi ecc.
> Si pressappoco e' come dici : si sta' rendendo conto che la storia finira', sono stato chiaro fin dall'inizio e ne parliamo spesso, lei sa' che per me vale molto ma non abbastanza per farmi fare il salto. E' bellissimo ma non potra' andare oltre, le ho gia' detto che per qualsiasi cosa io ci saro', lentamente ci stempereremo



Sappiamo bene che e'un mondo ''speciale'',senza insoluti dai clienti,o boniifici che non arrivano,senza fornitori che rompono le scatole,senza i figli che arrivano con i 4 a casa,va tutto bene,il casino lo becca la moglie e basta.
Noi ultra cinquantenni siamo tutti identici amico,abbiamo bisogno di conferme,di essere motiivati..si queste cose cambiano,io una volta ero diverso.
Uscire allo scoperto e'brutto,fare diventare l'amante moglie anche peggio.
eh eh il messaggio stasera mi e'arrivato,un''amico''le ha detto che ora si trovi un fidanzato,e poi un marito''..capolinea vicino,anche per noi.


----------



## EWY (25 Gennaio 2012)

*ne parliamo*



stellina ha detto:


> ne parlate spesso...cioè lei inizia il discoros e tu la segui? perchè se è così forse lei vorrebbe il salto ma sa che non può chiederlo che deve essere una tua scelta! scusa la curiosità ma gli hai proprio detto a parole che x lei ci sarai sempre o glielo hai fatto capire con i gesti e le attenzioni?
> però non voglio pensare di stemperarmi come la farina nel pentolino, vorrrebbe dire decidere di autolimitarsi man mano....


Parliamo spesso, il piu' delle volte e' lei che manifesta la sua posizione scomoda, mi chiede cosa faremo?, che ne sara' di noi? Lei vorrebbe avermi tutto suo non dovermi dividere, ultimamente e' diventata piu' gelosa, insomma annusiamo l'aria e sentiamo un temporale in arrivo. Le ho detto che comunque andra' a finire io per lei ci saro' sempre e che non saro' geloso di lei. Adesso attendiamo...io ho bisogno di fermarmi per qualche tempo, poi mi guardero' intorno, forse mettero' la testa a posto...


----------



## EWY (25 Gennaio 2012)

*Caro collega*



lothar57 ha detto:


> Sappiamo bene che e'un mondo ''speciale'',senza insoluti dai clienti,o boniifici che non arrivano,senza fornitori che rompono le scatole,senza i figli che arrivano con i 4 a casa,va tutto bene,il casino lo becca la moglie e basta.
> Noi ultra cinquantenni siamo tutti identici amico,abbiamo bisogno di conferme,di essere motiivati..si queste cose cambiano,io una volta ero diverso.
> Uscire allo scoperto e'brutto,fare diventare l'amante moglie anche peggio.
> eh eh il messaggio stasera mi e'arrivato,un''amico''le ha detto che ora si trovi un fidanzato,e poi un marito''..capolinea vicino,anche per noi.


AZZ!! Lothar anche tu a lottare con gli insoluti, bonifici che non arrivano? E i fornitori che rompono le palle perche voglioni il dener?
e il commercialista che rompe le palle? e l'iva, l'irpef affffffulo!! Noi superiamo tutto questo amico! una botta di vita! e poi torniamo a casa tranquilli dalle mogli : Cucciolotta come stai?


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sappiamo bene che e'un mondo ''speciale'',senza insoluti dai clienti,o boniifici che non arrivano,senza fornitori che rompono le scatole,senza i figli che arrivano con i 4 a casa,va tutto bene,il casino lo becca la moglie e basta.
> *Noi ultra cinquantenni siamo tutti identici amico,abbiamo bisogno di conferme,di essere motiivati..si queste cose cambiano,io una volta ero diverso.*
> Uscire allo scoperto e'brutto,fare diventare l'amante moglie anche peggio.
> eh eh il messaggio stasera mi e'arrivato,un''amico''le ha detto che ora si trovi un fidanzato,e poi un marito''..capolinea vicino,anche per noi.


in che senso diverso? avresti fatto il passo in passato se avessi trovato quella giusta ma oggi no? oppure perchè diverso???


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> AZZ!! Lothar anche tu a lottare con gli insoluti, bonifici che non arrivano? E i fornitori che rompono le palle perche voglioni il dener?
> e il commercialista che rompe le palle? e l'iva, l'irpef affffffulo!! Noi superiamo tutto questo amico! una botta di vita! e poi torniamo a casa tranquilli dalle mogli : Cucciolotta come stai?


si caro scordato F24???e non versare o prendere piu di mille euro che Monti non vuole..e occhio adesso ti fermano e dicono''lei ha un'auto da evasore..anche se ha 4 anni e 130000km e diesel non vale piu' niente''....e l'IMU dove la mettiamo...la tarsu.la tosap..Monti vieni qua'....che vedi..

io spesso torno a casa nero


----------



## stellina (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sappiamo bene che e'un mondo ''speciale'',senza insoluti dai clienti,o boniifici che non arrivano,senza fornitori che rompono le scatole,senza i figli che arrivano con i 4 a casa,va tutto bene,il casino lo becca la moglie e basta.
> Noi ultra cinquantenni siamo tutti identici amico,abbiamo bisogno di conferme,di essere motiivati..si queste cose cambiano,io una volta ero diverso.
> Uscire allo scoperto e'brutto,fare diventare l'amante moglie anche peggio.
> *eh eh il messaggio stasera mi e'arrivato,un''amico''le ha detto che ora si trovi un fidanzato,e poi un marito''..capolinea vicino,anche per noi.*


beh ma che c'entra se un amico le ha detto questo...la gente da molti consigli ma quello che conta è cosa pensa lei!! e tu, ovviamente!!


----------



## EWY (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> si caro scordato F24???e non versare o prendere piu di mille euro che Monti non vuole..e occhio adesso ti fermano e dicono''lei ha un'auto da evasore..anche se ha 4 anni e 130000km e diesel non vale piu' niente''....e l'IMU dove la mettiamo...la tarsu.la tosap..Monti vieni qua'....che vedi..
> 
> io spesso torno a casa nero


Crisi nera nel mio settore, meccanica di precisione, fatturato da 3 anni meno 40%!! 
Io vendo l'auto da evasore anzi la regalo perche' non la vuole piu' nessuno, compro una utilitaria e se alla mia amica non le piace le prendo una bici e le dico: pedalaaaa!!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Crisi nera nel mio settore, meccanica di precisione, fatturato da 3 anni meno 40%!!
> Io vendo l'auto da evasore anzi la regalo perche' non la vuole piu' nessuno, compro una utilitaria e se alla mia amica non le piace le prendo una bici e le dico: pedalaaaa!!



amenita'....avrai presente Lisert,ingresso A4 TS-VE...un sabato mattina 3km di coda in entrata..penso di sicuro incidente,man mano capisco..quasi tutte targhe HR-SLO-SRB-,erano poveri no??allora Q7-X5-CLASSE E-A7-A8,sai dove andavano?Alto Adige a sciare...e sai come pagano alla faccia di Monti??belle carte da 500...
nopi siamo meno ricchi di loro ci pensi??

l'auto da evasore ora richiede €100 di gasolio,io ci faccio 600km se va bene..pensa che lusso...e vale un cavolo..


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> beh ma che c'entra se un amico le ha detto questo...la gente da molti consigli ma quello che conta è cosa pensa lei!! e tu, ovviamente!!


cara amica,a luglio mi disse..un giorno trovero'marito e finira'...oppure diventero'la tua badante:carneval:


----------



## EWY (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> amenita'....avrai presente Lisert,ingresso A4 TS-VE...un sabato mattina 3km di coda in entrata..penso di sicuro incidente,man mano capisco..quasi tutte targhe HR-SLO-SRB-,erano poveri no??allora Q7-X5-CLASSE E-A7-A8,sai dove andavano?Alto Adige a sciare...e sai come pagano alla faccia di Monti??belle carte da 500...
> nopi siamo meno ricchi di loro ci pensi??
> 
> l'auto da evasore ora richiede €100 di gasolio,io ci faccio 600km se va bene..pensa che lusso...e vale un cavolo..



So' tutto amico mio, stanno meglio loro di noi, siamo con le pezze al culo tra un po'. 
E se Monti mette la tassa anche sull'amante? noooo!


----------



## lothar57 (25 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> So' tutto amico mio, stanno meglio loro di noi, siamo con le pezze al culo tra un po'.
> E se Monti mette la tassa anche sull'amante? noooo!



cavolo amico meglio la kuna e il dinaro dell'euro...la Croazia ha fatto un poessimo affare..a luglio 2013 l'impara quanto e'bello l'euro...con la lira saremmo ricchissimi tutti..bravo Prodi..idea geniale..

certo al Maxim troveremo l'iva al..69% amico..invece che al 21%


----------



## Eliade (25 Gennaio 2012)

Minerva ha detto:


> mi accodo senz'altro e senza indugio.
> lothar mi appare tra l'innamorato e il "ti stimo tantissimo,ugo"


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:




passante ha detto:


> Sabi, tu sai che io cerco di non formulare né esprimere giudizi sugli altri, mi limito a cercare di giudicare me stesso e le mie azioni, e ne ho d’avanzo. Lasciami quindi esprimere – sapendo che non voglio lanciare sassi contro nessuno - quanto malessere mi dà leggere questo genere di racconti.
> Se io ricordo il male e la sofferenza del mio compagno solo perché aveva intuito che c’era un’altra persona che mi interessava.
> Se io ricordo il giorno in cui mi ha detto: “ti chiedo solo di dirmi che hai intenzione di stare con me, e poi sono disposto ad accettare questa situazione per tutto il tempo che sarà necessario”.
> Se solo ripenso alla sua tensione, alla sua attesa, ai suo sorrisi sforzati, ai suoi silenzi.
> ...


 :up: :up::up::up:


----------



## contepinceton (25 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> cavolo amico meglio la kuna e il dinaro dell'euro...la Croazia ha fatto un poessimo affare..a luglio 2013 l'impara quanto e'bello l'euro...con la lira saremmo ricchissimi tutti..bravo Prodi..idea geniale..
> 
> certo al Maxim troveremo l'iva al..69% amico..invece che al 21%


AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA...


----------



## Minerva (25 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> Sabi, tu sai che io cerco di non formulare né esprimere giudizi sugli altri, mi limito a cercare di giudicare me stesso e le mie azioni, e ne ho d’avanzo. Lasciami quindi esprimere – sapendo che non voglio lanciare sassi contro nessuno - quanto malessere mi dà leggere questo genere di racconti.
> Se io ricordo il male e la sofferenza del mio compagno solo perché aveva intuito che c’era un’altra persona che mi interessava.
> Se io ricordo il giorno in cui mi ha detto: “ti chiedo solo di dirmi che hai intenzione di stare con me, e poi sono disposto ad accettare questa situazione per tutto il tempo che sarà necessario”.
> Se solo ripenso alla sua tensione, alla sua attesa, ai suo sorrisi sforzati, ai suoi silenzi.
> ...


sai che il tuo ragazzo è veramente fortunato?


----------



## Sabina_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Ciao sabina
> Mi piacerebbe scriverti in privato ma non so come fare
> La tua storia è simile alla mia
> AccidentiJ


Ti faccio mandare mia email dal Conte.


----------



## Sabina_ (25 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> Sabi, tu sai che io cerco di non formulare né esprimere giudizi sugli altri, mi limito a cercare di giudicare me stesso e le mie azioni, e ne ho d’avanzo. Lasciami quindi esprimere – sapendo che non voglio lanciare sassi contro nessuno - quanto malessere mi dà leggere questo genere di racconti.
> Se io ricordo il male e la sofferenza del mio compagno solo perché aveva intuito che c’era un’altra persona che mi interessava.
> Se io ricordo il giorno in cui mi ha detto: “ti chiedo solo di dirmi che hai intenzione di stare con me, e poi sono disposto ad accettare questa situazione per tutto il tempo che sarà necessario”.
> Se solo ripenso alla sua tensione, alla sua attesa, ai suo sorrisi sforzati, ai suoi silenzi.
> ...


Ma no, non ti sento pedante e arrogante, bensì molto profondo.

Quoto questo post, ma condivido il precedente sulla sensibilità delle donne di andare oltre al semplice messaggio verbale. Tutto il non verbale da' una comunicazione più sincera e immediata di quello che prova l'altro, anche se poi nelle decisioni importanti la razionalità ha sempre il sopravvento. Il tuo modo di esprimere l'interiorità e' sempre molto speciale e profondo.

Per ciò che riguarda questo post che dirti... se avessi provato l'amore che provi tu non tradirei mio marito. In poche righe che si scrivono qui non e' possibile spiegare tutto quello che provo, le mie motivazioni, la situazione di merda in cui ci siamo ficcati, il dolore e la gioia. Sto facendo un percorso personale molto profondo che mi ha cambiato molto, direi che mi ha "scongelato". Diciamo che ho deciso per una volta in vita mia di essere egoista, e mi sono presa una cosa per me, forse per non affondare... forse per sentire che era ora di ricominciare da me.


----------



## Carola (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> So' benissimo che e' cosi', se tu chiedessi a 100 amanti la risposta sarebbe la stessa: complicita', passione, trasporto a palla mai provato ecc. Questo accade perche' si riscoprono emozioni ormai sopite dagli anni, riviviamo una nuova giovinezza, ci ritroviamo ad amare e tutto e' piu' bello, tutto sembra nuovo. Ci guardiamo allo specchio e ci vediamo piu' belli, il nostro sistema immunitario impazzisce rendendoci piu' forti. L'innamoramento e' bellissimo se accade in eta' matura ma non puo' essere eterno, sopisce con il tempo, la coppia di amanti se non trovera' sbocco nella quotidianita', se non avra' prospettive future sara' destinata a spegnersi.
> Perche' l'amore possa continuare a vivere deve uscire alla luce del sole. Le lunghe attese, lo stress, la solitudine, il nascondersi, la voglia di vivere l'altro quando ne abbiamo bisogno ma doverci rinunciare...tutte cose che influiscono negativamente.
> E' proprio per questo che in quelle poche ore di intimita' doniamo tutti noi stessi, perche' inconsciamente vogliamo appagare la nostra sofferenza del distacco, la malinconia delle notti con il pensiero rivolto all'altro, ci manca e continuera' a mancarci, sino a quando dovremo decidere di non soffrire piu', c'e' un bivio al fondo della strada...



d'accordissimo
tutto vero


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Sei molto profondo...*



passante ha detto:


> Penso che non basti quello che si dice... Mi pare che spesso le donne non prendsno una parola solo per il suo significato esplicito, ma la interpretino. E in più interpretano i silenzi, le pause, la gestualità… magari in questo modo riescono in effetti a intuire anche qualcosa che a noi sfugge sul nostro mondo emotivo, ma tralasciano cosi una cosa: la nostra intenzione. Anche quando passa, esattamente e chiaramente, attraverso il significato esplicito delle parole che usiamo. Tu dici: tra noi non ci sarà un futuro. E indichi la tua volontà di non dare un futuro. Lei nel suo cuore risponde “tra noi non ci può essere un futuro, lo so anche io… ma ne soffro e anche tu ne soffri , lo vedo da come mi guardi, lo sento da come mi stringi, lo intuisco da come abbassi gli occhi quando ti dico che per me sei importante, io so che tu ti struggi, anche “a modo tuo” “ Glielo puoi dire mille volte che non vuoi nulla di più, ma lei coglie tante altre cose (magari in parte anche reali) e non si ferma a ciò che dici, non crede alla tua volontà e alla tua intenzione. Queste donne non è che non ascoltano, è che ascoltano troppe cose e danno credito a volte a quelle sbagliate.
> Naturalmente non vale per tutte le donne, è una generalizzazione e una semplificazione. Ma accade. O no?


hai detto una grande verita'! se ripenso a quella breve storia ricordo il mio coinvolgimento totale, lei era sicura che io l'amassi, lo sentiva e me lo diceva chiaramente : sto' bene.. sento che non e' solo sesso, non e' possibile!, tu mi ami lo sento ma hai paura di manifestarlo. Lo percepiva dalle mille attenzioni che le donavo, dai miei gesti, da come la baciavo, da come facevamo l'amore. In cuor suo sapeva che l'amavo! e' stata una storia meravigliosa, era lei che volevo ma ho dovuto scegliere la sofferenza di entrambi per evitare quella di innocenti. Lei si e' rifatta una vita ma non ha smesso di amarmi e io le ho lasciato un pezzettino del mio cuore. Non tutte sono cosi' e' vero, lei non si vergognava di dirmi : Ti amo, scusami se mi sono legata troppo a te, eppoi gli occhi...gli occhi di una donna non mentono mai.


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> ...gli occhi di una donna non mentono mai.


Nemmeno quelli di un uomo.


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Nemmeno quelli di un uomo.


Anche con gli occhiali da sole? Credo che comunque gli occhi di una donna innamorata brillino di una luce meravigliosa


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> *Anche con gli occhiali da sole*? Credo che comunque gli occhi di una donna innamorata brillino di una luce meravigliosa


Quando se li toglie gli occhi li vedi eh . Amiamo e ci illuminiamo allo stesso modo, uomini o donne che si sia.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

gli occhi non mentono mai................


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Ahi ahi*



lothar57 ha detto:


> cara amica,a luglio mi disse..un giorno trovero'marito e finira'...oppure diventero'la tua badante:carneval:


Vada che si sposi, e' giusto che sia cosi' ma dirti diventero' la tua badante....noooo!


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Quando se li toglie gli occhi li vedi eh . Amiamo e ci illuminiamo allo stesso modo, uomini o donne che si sia.



Gli occhi...lo specchio dell'anima.... !... Guarda gli oculisti quanto guadagnano...


----------



## free (26 Gennaio 2012)

da cosa lo capite che gli occhi non mentono?

io purtroppo non lo capisco MAI


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> hai detto una grande verita'! se ripenso a quella breve storia ricordo il mio coinvolgimento totale, lei era sicura che io l'amassi, lo sentiva e me lo diceva chiaramente : sto' bene.. sento che non e' solo sesso, non e' possibile!, tu mi ami lo sento ma hai paura di manifestarlo. Lo percepiva dalle mille attenzioni che le donavo, dai miei gesti, da come la baciavo, da come facevamo l'amore. In cuor suo sapeva che l'amavo! e' stata una storia meravigliosa, era lei che volevo ma ho dovuto scegliere la sofferenza di entrambi per evitare quella di innocenti. Lei si e' rifatta una vita ma non ha smesso di amarmi e io le ho lasciato un pezzettino del mio cuore. Non tutte sono cosi' e' vero, lei non si vergognava di dirmi : Ti amo, scusami se mi sono legata troppo a te, eppoi gli occhi...gli occhi di una donna non mentono mai.


ho riletto il post di passante e il tuo che qui sopra riporto.

ecco qui l'uomo trattenuto, emotivamente trattenuto. nessuno discute le vostre scelte ma non vedo perchè non lasciar correre le emozioni quando sei con lei?1 lei sa che tu o entrambi avete fatto delle scelte di vita che per non far soffrire gli innocenti (come dici tu) non coincidono con lo stare insieme alla luce del sole. ma perchè non viversela bene con tutti i crismi, anche esternando quello che provate....non voglio giudicare ma solo capire....


----------



## MK (26 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> da cosa lo capite che gli occhi non mentono?
> 
> io purtroppo non lo capisco MAI


La luce negli occhi di un uomo innamorato (o di una donna) non puoi non notarla eh. Prova a pensare a un tuo grande amore, a com'era nel momento dell'innamoramento. E a come è diventato dopo quando l'innamoramento non c'era più. O guardati allo specchio dopo una notte d'amore (d'amore eh, le scopate non contano). La differenza si vede eccome


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> La luce negli occhi di un uomo innamorato (o di una donna) non puoi non notarla eh. Prova a pensare a un tuo grande amore, a com'era nel momento dell'innamoramento. E a come è diventato dopo quando l'innamoramento non c'era più. O guardati allo specchio dopo una notte d'amore (d'amore eh, le scopate non contano). La differenza si vede eccome


la differenza si vede, si respira....


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> hai detto una grande verita'! se ripenso a quella breve storia ricordo il mio coinvolgimento totale, lei era sicura che io l'amassi, lo sentiva e me lo diceva chiaramente : sto' bene.. sento che non e' solo sesso, non e' possibile!, tu mi ami lo sento ma hai paura di manifestarlo. Lo percepiva dalle mille attenzioni che le donavo, dai miei gesti, da come la baciavo, da come facevamo l'amore. In cuor suo sapeva che l'amavo! e' stata una storia meravigliosa, era lei che volevo ma ho dovuto scegliere la sofferenza di entrambi per evitare quella di innocenti. Lei si e' rifatta una vita ma non ha smesso di amarmi e io le ho lasciato un pezzettino del mio cuore. Non tutte sono cosi' e' vero, lei non si vergognava di dirmi : Ti amo, scusami se mi sono legata troppo a te, eppoi gli occhi...gli occhi di una donna non mentono mai.



Ma se ho sempre scoperto dagli occhi che mi dà da intendere...
Porco can...sarò ingenuo io...ma te mi batti eh?

Si si che scemo ingenuotto eh?
Ah si ma porco cane....ci vogliamo svegliare eh?

Si vero...si sob...sob...
Vero non ho mai smesso di amarti...sai...ma il problema è...che sob...sigh...sei troppo nevrastenica, e rompicoglioni...per questo ti ho lasciato...

Ma non ho mai smesso di amarti...


----------



## contepinceton (26 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> La luce negli occhi di un uomo innamorato (o di una donna) non puoi non notarla eh. Prova a pensare a un tuo grande amore, a com'era nel momento dell'innamoramento. E a come è diventato dopo quando l'innamoramento non c'era più. O guardati allo specchio dopo una notte d'amore (d'amore eh, le scopate non contano). La differenza si vede eccome


Senti quando ti svegli al mattino e la guardi dentro agli occhi...quello è l'unico sguardo veritiero eh?
E fatalità nove volte su dieci non preannuncia nulla di buono.:carneval::carneval::carneval:
E ti dici...
Ok...si cara mi levo dalle palle prima che sia troppo tardi...
E lei con lo sguardo...ci siamo capiti neh?:carneval:


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

*e il bacio?*



contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma se ho sempre scoperto dagli occhi che mi dà da intendere...
> Porco can...sarò ingenuo io...ma te mi batti eh?
> 
> Si si che scemo ingenuotto eh?
> ...



Dove lo mettiamo il bacio? Il primo bacio e' la cartina tornasole per le donne...loro riescono a capire mooolto piu' di noi, azz hanno una marcia in piu', sai la mia prima amante al primo bacio disse : Miiiii come baci..per non cadere in tentazione aggiunse :andiamo a mangiare che e' meglio!... eravamo in albergo, pranzammo e tornammo in camera a completare l'incompiuta.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Dove lo mettiamo il bacio? Il primo bacio e' la cartina tornasole per le donne...loro riescono a capire mooolto piu' di noi, azz hanno una marcia in piu', sai la mia prima amante al primo bacio disse : Miiiii come baci..per non cadere in tentazione aggiunse :andiamo a mangiare che e' meglio!... eravamo in albergo, pranzammo e tornammo in camera a completare l'incompiuta.


e perchè il modo di abbracciarti e stringerti non è forse importante? ci sono quelli che ti stritolano come fanno con gli antistress, quelli che ti fanno pot pot nella schiena come fossi la loro nonna, quelli che ti abbracciano senza sfiorarti, quelli che usano solo un braccio, e poi quelli che a me piacciono di più: quelli che ti avvolgono ed accolgono...in quegli abbracci puoi sentire il cuore che batte all'unisono...ahhhhhhhh quegli abbracciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Per paura*



stellina ha detto:


> ho riletto il post di passante e il tuo che qui sopra riporto.
> 
> ecco qui l'uomo trattenuto, emotivamente trattenuto. nessuno discute le vostre scelte ma non vedo perchè non lasciar correre le emozioni quando sei con lei?1 lei sa che tu o entrambi avete fatto delle scelte di vita che per non far soffrire gli innocenti (come dici tu) non coincidono con lo stare insieme alla luce del sole. ma perchè non viversela bene con tutti i crismi, anche esternando quello che provate....non voglio giudicare ma solo capire....


Sapevamo entrambi che sarebbe finita ma lei parti' per la tangente quasi subito, divento' gelosa e possessiva, mi chiedeva in continuazione : che sara' di noi? so' che sei sposato ma io ti voglio, so' che puoi darmi solo amore ma non mi basti piu'.
Piu' lei mi diceva quelle cose piu' io facevo un passettino indietro, avevo paura che potesse far scoppiare l'inferno nella mia vita, far soffrire degli innocenti, sentivo nello stesso tempo che mi prendeva tantissimo, era lei che volevo ma....


----------



## Niko74 (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e perchè il modo di abbracciarti e stringerti non è forse importante? ci sono quelli che ti stritolano come fanno con gli antistress, quelli che ti fanno pot pot nella schiena come fossi la loro nonna, quelli che ti abbracciano senza sfiorarti, quelli che usano solo un braccio, e poi quelli che a me piacciono di più: quelli che ti avvolgono ed accolgono...in quegli abbracci puoi sentire il cuore che batte all'unisono...ahhhhhhhh quegli abbracciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Son qua che sto cercando di immaginare quello che abbraccia senza sfiorarti


----------



## Sole (26 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> Lasciami quindi esprimere – sapendo che non voglio lanciare sassi contro nessuno - quanto malessere mi dà leggere questo genere di racconti.
> Se io ricordo il male e la sofferenza del mio compagno solo perché aveva intuito che c’era un’altra persona che mi interessava.
> Se io ricordo il giorno in cui mi ha detto: “ti chiedo solo di dirmi che hai intenzione di stare con me, e poi sono disposto ad accettare questa situazione per tutto il tempo che sarà necessario”.
> Se solo ripenso alla sua tensione, alla sua attesa, ai suo sorrisi sforzati, ai suoi silenzi.
> ...


Questo è il motivo per il quale non ho e non avrei mai tradito mio marito _prima_, anche avendone l'occasione e la voglia. Perchè mai avrei sopportato l'idea di infliggergli un dolore tanto grande.

Questo dolore oggi io lo conosco bene perchè lui, invece, non si è fatto i miei stessi scrupoli. Queste sono le parole che avrei voluto sentire dall'uomo di cui ero innamorata... ahimè, non è stato così. Ma è comunque bello leggerle da te, passante


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Sapevamo entrambi che sarebbe finita ma lei parti' per la tangente quasi subito, divento' gelosa e possessiva, mi chiedeva in continuazione : che sara' di noi? so' che sei sposato ma io ti voglio, so' che puoi darmi solo amore ma non mi basti piu'.
> Piu' lei mi diceva quelle cose piu' io facevo un passettino indietro, avevo paura che potesse far scoppiare l'inferno nella mia vita, far soffrire degli innocenti, sentivo nello stesso tempo che mi prendeva tantissimo, era lei che volevo ma....


e se lei invece ti avesse detto rispetto che tu non voglia modificare nè destabilizzare la tua vita ufficiale, restiamo così come siamo ma vorrei solo che mi facessi sentire più importante, magari qualche sms in più, una telefonata inaspettata da parte tua, cioè quelle cose che se dici di volermi bene ti dovrebbero venire spontanee...tu cosa avresti fatto? ti saresti allontanato lo stesso o saresti rimasto' e se fossi rimasto avresti provato a darle ciò di cui lei ti manifestava la necessità o saresti rimasto nei tuoi schemi?


----------



## Sabina_ (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Sapevamo entrambi che sarebbe finita ma lei parti' per la tangente quasi subito, divento' gelosa e possessiva, mi chiedeva in continuazione : che sara' di noi? so' che sei sposato ma io ti voglio, so' che puoi darmi solo amore ma non mi basti piu'.
> Piu' lei mi diceva quelle cose piu' io facevo un passettino indietro, avevo paura che potesse far scoppiare l'inferno nella mia vita, far soffrire degli innocenti, sentivo nello stesso tempo che mi prendeva tantissimo, era lei che volevo ma....


E qui sta il difficile, imparare ad amare nel presente per quello che ci si può dare, controllando la parte emotiva piu' distruttiva. Io sto imparando e ho fatto grandi progressi. Devo comunque dire che voi uomini siete molto bravi in questo. Ma con pazienza e dolcezza ho saputo portare fuori ciò che volevo, ciò di cui avevo bisogno.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Son qua che sto cercando di immaginare quello che abbraccia senza sfiorarti


purtroppo esistono...esistono così come quelli che quando ti abbracciano è come se fossero sul ring: braccio intorno al collo stretto e uno una volta mi chiese perchè avevo gli occhi lucidi (ehhhh non riuscivo a respirare fai tuuuuu), quelli che con un braccio ti abbracciano e con l'altro indagano che forma ha il tuo sedere, quelli che ti danno una botta sulla schiena (stile vecchio compagno di leva),...:carneval:


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> E qui sta il difficile, imparare ad amare nel presente per quello che ci si può dare, controllando la parte emotiva piu' distruttiva. Io sto imparando e ho fatto grandi progressi. Devo comunque dire che voi uomini siete molto bravi in questo. *Ma con pazienza e dolcezza ho saputo portare fuori ciò che volevo, ciò di cui avevo bisogno*.


sabina spiega spiega!!!! sono tutta orecchie!!! ti pregoooooo


----------



## tesla (26 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> . Lasciami quindi esprimere – sapendo che non voglio lanciare sassi contro nessuno - quanto malessere mi dà leggere questo genere di racconti.
> Se io ricordo il male e la sofferenza del mio compagno solo perché aveva intuito che c’era un’altra persona che mi interessava.
> Se io ricordo il giorno in cui mi ha detto: “ti chiedo solo di dirmi che hai intenzione di stare con me, e poi sono disposto ad accettare questa situazione per tutto il tempo che sarà necessario”.
> Se solo ripenso alla sua tensione, alla sua attesa, ai suo sorrisi sforzati, ai suoi silenzi.
> ...


ahia che male leggere tutto questo. mi sento dalla parte e nella parte del tuo ex, ho vissuto tutto.
le ultime due righe sono pugnalate tremende


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Sapevamo entrambi che sarebbe finita ma lei parti' per la tangente quasi subito, divento' gelosa e possessiva, mi chiedeva in continuazione : che sara' di noi? so' che sei sposato ma io ti voglio, so' che puoi darmi solo amore ma non mi basti piu'.
> Piu' lei mi diceva quelle cose piu' io facevo un passettino indietro, avevo paura che potesse far scoppiare l'inferno nella mia vita, far soffrire degli innocenti, sentivo nello stesso tempo che mi prendeva tantissimo, era lei che volevo ma....


ehm ehm non so perche'sto toccando ferro..brutta storia...io ti voglio..mahhhhhhhh....certo che dobbiamo mettere in conto che facendoi queste cose ci capiti..ma scusa da subito non avevi chiarito...separarmi manco ci penso??


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e perchè il modo di abbracciarti e stringerti non è forse importante? ci sono quelli che ti stritolano come fanno con gli antistress, quelli che ti fanno pot pot nella schiena come fossi la loro nonna, quelli che ti abbracciano senza sfiorarti, quelli che usano solo un braccio, e poi quelli che a me piacciono di più: quelli che ti avvolgono ed accolgono...in quegli abbracci puoi sentire il cuore che batte all'unisono...ahhhhhhhh quegli abbracciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


Quoto:up:
E quelli che ti abbracciano  e hai la netta sensazione che se ti togli da quell'abbraccio e ti sostituisci con una bambola non se ne accorgono?


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ahia che male leggere tutto questo. mi sento dalla parte e nella parte del tuo ex, ho vissuto tutto.
> le ultime due righe sono pugnalate tremende


Passante sta ancora assieme a quel ragazzo. 


farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto:up:
> E quelli che ti abbracciano  e hai la netta sensazione che se ti togli da quell'abbraccio e ti sostituisci con una bambola non se ne accorgono?





stellina ha detto:


> e perchè il modo di abbracciarti e stringerti non è forse importante? ci sono quelli che ti stritolano come fanno con gli antistress, quelli che ti fanno pot pot nella schiena come fossi la loro nonna, quelli che ti abbracciano senza sfiorarti, quelli che usano solo un braccio, e poi quelli che a me piacciono di più: quelli che ti avvolgono ed accolgono...in quegli abbracci puoi sentire il cuore che batte all'unisono...ahhhhhhhh quegli abbracciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


 Tsk...donne...non le capirò mai! :condom:


----------



## Sole (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Passante sta ancora assieme a quel ragazzo.


E cosa più importante, non l'ha tradito.


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Passante sta ancora assieme a quel ragazzo.
> 
> 
> 
> Tsk...donne...non le capirò mai! :condom:


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> E cosa più importante, non l'ha tradito.


 Vero, era solo in crisi per via di un'altra persona, ma si è fermato prima.



farfalla ha detto:


>


Scherzavo...prendevo in giro :carneval:
Non ho mai notato differenze negli abbracci...eppure sono donna, ma forse sono un po' uomo in quello.


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

*era la prima...*



lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm non so perche'sto toccando ferro..brutta storia...io ti voglio..mahhhhhhhh....certo che dobbiamo mettere in conto che facendoi queste cose ci capiti..ma scusa da subito non avevi chiarito...separarmi manco ci penso??


Questa e' stata una storia durata 3 mesi, e' stata molto intensa, avevo chiarito si' ma....
Questa di adesso e' alla fine, lo ha capito ieri sera, e' stato uno strazio, ho dovuto lasciarla alle 22 con il magone, sarei rimasto ancora un po' ma non potevo...la consolero' nel weekend (se vorra' ancora vedermi), e' molto orgogliosa, devo mettere la testa a posto! Tra 4 mesi divento nonno


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vero, era solo in crisi per via di un'altra persona, ma si è fermato prima.
> 
> 
> Scherzavo...prendevo in giro :carneval:
> Non ho mai notato differenze negli abbracci...eppure sono donna, ma forse sono un po' uomo in quello.


Io è una cosa che noto tantissimo. Odio essere abbracciata con la sensazione che sei da un'altra parte.
Quando abbraccio io sono lì con te, ti faccio sentire che ci sono.
Se mi abbracci e sento la mano molle appoggiata, con lo sguardo guardi l'orizzonte pensando ai cazzi tuoi, grazie ma se non mi abbracci è meglio


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> Vero, era solo in crisi per via di un'altra persona, ma si è fermato prima.
> 
> 
> Scherzavo...prendevo in giro :carneval:
> Non ho mai notato differenze negli abbracci...eppure sono donna, ma forse sono un po' uomo in quello.


Noooooooooooooooooooooooo....... un abbraccio d'amore, quello che ti fa scoppiare il cuore e mescoli risate e lacrime, non lo dimentichi mai più, veramente !!!!


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo....... un abbraccio d'amore, quello che ti fa scoppiare il cuore e mescoli risate e lacrime, non lo dimentichi mai più, veramente !!!!


Quoto:up::up:


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo....... un abbraccio d'amore, quello che ti fa scoppiare il cuore e mescoli risate e lacrime, non lo dimentichi mai più, veramente !!!!


----------



## Hirohito (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


>


Ho scritto qualcosa fuori luogo ?


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io è una cosa che noto tantissimo. Odio essere abbracciata con la sensazione che sei da un'altra parte.
> Quando abbraccio io sono lì con te, ti faccio sentire che ci sono.
> Se mi abbracci e sento la mano molle appoggiata, con lo sguardo guardi l'orizzonte pensando ai cazzi tuoi, grazie ma se non mi abbracci è meglio


E vabè, ma io parlavo di abbracci elencati da stellina comunque accompagnati da sentimenti...
Quello non è un abbraccio....
Un amico ci farebbe una battutaccia sulle tue parole...:carneval:


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Hirohito ha detto:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooo....... un abbraccio d'amore, quello che ti fa scoppiare il cuore e mescoli risate e lacrime, non lo dimentichi mai più, veramente !!!!


:up:


----------



## Tubarao (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e perchè il modo di abbracciarti e stringerti non è forse importante? ci sono quelli che ti stritolano come fanno con gli antistress, quelli che ti fanno pot pot nella schiena come fossi la loro nonna, quelli che ti abbracciano senza sfiorarti, quelli che usano solo un braccio, e poi quelli che a me piacciono di più: *quelli che ti avvolgono ed accolgono...in quegli abbracci puoi sentire il cuore che batte all'unisono...ahhhhhhhh quegli abbracciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii*



Non ricordo mica di averti mai abbracciata a te, anzi, manco ti conosco 

Cmq, sugli abbracci, come ho già avuto modo di dire, ci sono stati almeno 3 o 4 momenti nella mia vita che ho avuto una sfiga grandissima: fosse passato per caso uno Scorsese, o un Luois Malle, ti dirò anche un Kubrick.....a quest'ora con i diritti d'autore ero ricco. Hehehehe. Al confronto l'addio fra Hepburn e Bogart all'aeroporto in Casablanca sarebbe apparso come una puntata dei Simpson


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Non ricordo mica di averti mai abbracciata a te, anzi, manco ti conosco
> 
> Cmq, sugli abbracci, come ho già avuto modo di dire, ci sono stati almeno 3 o 4 momenti nella mia vita che ho avuto una sfiga grandissima: fosse passato per caso uno Scorsese, o un Luois Malle, ti dirò anche un Kubrick.....a quest'ora con i diritti d'autore ero ricco. Hehehehe. Al confronto l'addio fra Hepburn e Bogart all'aeroporto in Casablanca sarebbe apparso come una puntata dei Simpson


ahahahahah


----------



## Nocciola (26 Gennaio 2012)

Eliade ha detto:


> E vabè, ma io parlavo di abbracci elencati da stellina comunque accompagnati da sentimenti...
> Quello non è un abbraccio....
> Un amico ci farebbe una battutaccia sulle tue parole...:carneval:


Parlavo degli abbracci che ricevo da mio marito......vedi tu


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Gli abbracci?
Alla fine, cornuto e mazziato, l'ultimo abbraccio l'ho dato sempre io.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo degli abbracci che ricevo da mio marito......vedi tu


a me fa pot pot sulla schiena quando è in venissima!!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

Scusate sto leggendo i Vostri post...

Io da quando ho detto al mio amnate di essere innamorata di lui, avevo la paura che scappasse, ma invece no, e l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore l'ho sentito diverso, è vero noi donne capiamo anche se gli uomini non lo dicono quando sono presi da noi... il mio amante non mi chiama mai e allora ??? lo chiamo io e stiamo al telefono ore... se una donna chiama e l'altro no  non vuol dire che c'è meno interesse o sbaglio??

oggi ci siamo sentiti tre volte e l'ho sempre chiamato io, se ho voglia di sentirlo lo faccio e non mi facciop problemi


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate sto leggendo i Vostri post...
> 
> *Io da quando ho detto al mio amnate di essere innamorata di lui, avevo la paura che scappasse, ma invece no, e l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore l'ho sentito diverso, è vero noi donne capiamo anche se gli uomini non lo dicono quando sono presi da noi... il mio amante non mi chiama mai* e allora ??? lo chiamo io e stiamo al telefono ore... se una donna chiama e l'altro no  non vuol dire che c'è meno interesse o sbaglio??
> 
> oggi ci siamo sentiti tre volte e l'ho sempre chiamato io, se ho voglia di sentirlo lo faccio e non mi facciop problemi


sul neretto sono d'accordo ma io mi sono rotta che non mi cerchi mai o poco! per carità quando lo cerco io e sempre carino gentile e chiacchiera volentieri...ma io dico ti cadono le dita a farmi sentire un po' che mi pensi con sms o telefonata???


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate sto leggendo i Vostri post...
> 
> Io da quando ho detto al mio amnate di essere innamorata di lui, avevo la paura che scappasse, ma invece no, e l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore l'ho sentito diverso, è vero noi donne capiamo anche se gli uomini non lo dicono quando sono presi da noi... il mio amante non mi chiama mai e allora ??? lo chiamo io e stiamo al telefono ore... se una donna chiama e l'altro no  non vuol dire che c'è meno interesse o sbaglio??
> 
> oggi ci siamo sentiti tre volte e l'ho sempre chiamato io, se ho voglia di sentirlo lo faccio e non mi facciop problemi


Strano però che lo senti così... *quando ci fai l'amore...* no? (che cosa seccante per lui)
Ma voi donne avete capito A o B?

Vedessi io quanto sentimento sentivo in lei durante il rapporto. Davvero!

Aspè che la chiamo!

Non squilla più, non risponde più da mesi... che forse avevo capito B?


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Strano però che lo senti così... *quando ci fai l'amore...* no? (che cosa seccante per lui)
> Ma voi donne avete capito A o B?
> 
> Vedessi io quanto sentimento sentivo in lei durante il rapporto. Davvero!
> ...


Sinceramente non capisco cosa intendi dire....

Puoi spiegare?

Certo rispetto alle prime volte quando facevamo l'amore ora è diverso ... lo sento più coinvolto... anche se lui non lo ammette


----------



## Andy (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Sinceramente non capisco cosa intendi dire....
> 
> Puoi spiegare?
> 
> Certo rispetto alle prime volte quando facevamo l'amore ora è diverso ... lo sento più coinvolto... *anche se lui non lo ammette*


Non lo ammette, tanto che gli costa anche chiamarti.
Cioè... non ammette nemmeno che esiste, se non quando fate sesso?
E' qui che devi rispolverare la questione.
Lo senti coinvolto nel sesso, e poi? Non è amore o sentimento, se non ti chiama nemmeno una volta.
Ma parliamoci chiaro, stai vivendo una cosa che ti piace e preferisci tapparti gli occhi.
Ti assicuro che verrà il terremoto, ma tuo, non suo.

Ma se ne sei convinta che basta che sia solo tu a cercare con la forza dell'amore la sua persona, mentre quello che fa lui poco conta, basta che lo senti interessato nel rapporto sessuale... l'importante è inquadrare oggettivamente la situazione. Ma in questi casi chi ci è dentro lo fa soggettivamente.


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non lo ammette, tanto che gli costa anche chiamarti.
> Cioè... non ammette nemmeno che esiste, se non quando fate sesso?
> E' qui che devi rispolverare la questione.
> Lo senti coinvolto nel sesso, e poi? Non è amore o sentimento, se non ti chiama nemmeno una volta.
> ...


x non registrato: ma ti sei mai chiesta perchè lui non ti cerca mai? mica gli cadono le dita????!!! se uno ti vuole parlare ti telefona, se uno ti pensa e non ha abbastanza tempo x stare al tel ti invia un sms....ma ti cerca se ti desidera come anima...guarda anch'io facevo così....lo giustificavo! lui non mi cerca perchè lo cerco troppo io! allora mi sono sforzata e ho smesso di cercarlo come prima e sai cos'è successo che lui mi da gli appuntamenti da una volta all'altra e in mezzo c'è il silenzio se non lo rompo io con sms! ora non ho dubbi che lui provi qualcosa per me, che mi voglia bene ma il problema non è se si è affezionato ma quanto e come!!!! scusa la durezza ma ti giuro che ci sono dentro come te e in questo momento è come se stessi scrivendo a me stessa!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (26 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Non lo ammette, tanto che gli costa anche chiamarti.
> Cioè... non ammette nemmeno che esiste, se non quando fate sesso?
> E' qui che devi rispolverare la questione.
> Lo senti coinvolto nel sesso, e poi? Non è amore o sentimento, se non ti chiama nemmeno una volta.
> ...


hai ragione .... non lo ammette forse perchè per lui questo è preoccupante..

Poi non è vero che non mi chiama , lo fa.. anche se sono io a farlo più spesso.. forse perchè non vuole farmi capire quanto è interessato... bo non ci capisco più niente... quando facciamo l'amore i suoi baci non mentono..


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai ragione .... non lo ammette forse perchè per lui questo è preoccupante..
> 
> Poi non è vero che non mi chiama , lo fa.. anche se sono io a farlo più spesso.. forse perchè non vuole farmi capire quanto è interessato... bo non ci capisco più niente... quando facciamo l'amore i suoi baci non mentono..


scusa le vostre età? e da quanto dura?


----------



## Tubarao (26 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> hai ragione .... non lo ammette forse perchè per lui questo è preoccupante..
> 
> Poi non è vero che non mi chiama , lo fa.. anche se sono io a farlo più spesso.. forse perchè non vuole farmi capire quanto è interessato... bo non ci capisco più niente... *quando facciamo l'amore i suoi baci non mentono..*


E' questo che m'ha sempre fregato a me; non ho mai imparato a dare i Baci Mentirosi. Qualche anima pia potrebbe spiegare come sono i Baci Mentirosi per favore


----------



## Minerva (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' questo che m'ha sempre fregato a me; non ho mai imparato a dare i Baci Mentirosi. Qualche anima pia potrebbe spiegare come sono i Baci Mentirosi per favore


al massimo conosco quelli di giuda, di dama, perugina.
mentirosi, no...nemmeno liqueriziosi


un po' mi vergogno, ma poco poco


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E' questo che m'ha sempre fregato a me; non ho mai imparato a dare i Baci Mentirosi. Qualche anima pia potrebbe spiegare come sono i Baci Mentirosi per favore


ma becchi anche quelli!!!! e poi secondo me i baci non mentono! certo che lui prova qualcosa...la desidera tanto tanto! ma i sentimenti sono altro è voler condividire!!!! sarà che oggi mi girano le palle tipo elicottero e mi sto iniziando a rompere di andare in altalena...tuba fammi ridere!!!! please DEVO RIDERE!!!


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

*il classico...*



Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusate sto leggendo i Vostri post...
> 
> Io da quando ho detto al mio amnate di essere innamorata di lui, avevo la paura che scappasse, ma invece no, e l'ultima volta che abbiamo fatto l'amore l'ho sentito diverso, è vero noi donne capiamo anche se gli uomini non lo dicono quando sono presi da noi... il mio amante non mi chiama mai e allora ??? lo chiamo io e stiamo al telefono ore... se una donna chiama e l'altro no  non vuol dire che c'è meno interesse o sbaglio??
> 
> oggi ci siamo sentiti tre volte e l'ho sempre chiamato io, se ho voglia di sentirlo lo faccio e non mi facciop problemi


E' classico dell'uomo in cerca di conferme, quando si sente amato sprizza...ma molto probabilmente ti ama anche lui e adesso ha la conferma di essere ricambiato e si lascia andare, il coinvolgimento la passione ecc. toccheranno l'apice per poi assestarsi e iniziare una lenta discesa alla normalita', e' fisiologico, subentrera' la monotonia e lui si accorgera' di avere due mogli.
Se non ti chiama mai non e' un buon segno, prova a non chiamarlo tu per qualche giorno...vedrai come si comporta, forse e' solo tirchio??


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> E' classico dell'uomo in cerca di conferme, quando si sente amato sprizza...ma molto probabilmente ti ama anche lui e adesso ha la conferma di essere ricambiato e si lascia andare, il coinvolgimento la passione ecc. toccheranno l'apice per poi assestarsi e iniziare una lenta discesa alla normalita', e' fisiologico, subentrera' la monotonia e lui si accorgera' di avere due mogli.
> Se non ti chiama mai non e' un buon segno, prova a non chiamarlo tu per qualche giorno...vedrai come si comporta, forse e' solo tirchio??


per piacere definisci sprizza!!!???

se si lasciassero andare alle emozioni ci cercherebbero...o hanno aumentato il costo di un sms a 1000 euro????!!! nel mio caso oggi sono....sono che mi sto rompendo


----------



## Eliade (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> a me fa pot pot sulla schiena quando è in venissima!!!!!





farfalla ha detto:


> Parlavo degli abbracci che ricevo da mio marito......vedi tu


:unhappy:

Mai provato a portarli all'esasperazione per i loro comportamenti?


----------



## Tubarao (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma becchi anche quelli!!!! e poi secondo me i baci non mentono! certo che lui prova qualcosa...la desidera tanto tanto! ma i sentimenti sono altro è voler condividire!!!! sarà che oggi mi girano le palle tipo elicottero e mi sto iniziando a rompere di andare in altalena...tuba fammi ridere!!!! please DEVO RIDERE!!!


Leggi MP


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Sprizza.........*



stellina ha detto:


> per piacere definisci sprizza!!!???
> 
> se si lasciassero andare alle emozioni ci cercherebbero...o hanno aumentato il costo di un sms a 1000 euro????!!! nel mio caso oggi sono....sono che mi sto rompendo


Hai presente quando apri una bottiglia di coca? SPRIZZZZ !
Io la chiamo 3 volte al giorno e non sono innamorato...fate un po' voi...galanteria? non credo! bisogno di sentirla questo si'


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Hai presente quando apri una bottiglia di coca? SPRIZZZZ !
> Io la chiamo 3 volte al giorno e non sono innamorato...fate un po' voi...galanteria? non credo! bisogno di sentirla questo si'


e poi parlo di abbandonarla...forti dubbi amico..tu non sei innamorato ma cotto...occhio stavolta ci resti impigliato scappa finche'te lo consente


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e poi parlo di abbandonarla...forti dubbi amico..tu non sei innamorato ma cotto...occhio stavolta ci resti impigliato scappa finche'te lo consente


Nooo! le voglio bene, questo si' e' normale credo, proprio ieri sera ha capito che sta' finendo, l'ho lasciata col magone e mi e' spiaciuto tanto...non posso continuare..divento nonno tra 4 mesi!


----------



## lothar57 (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Nooo! le voglio bene, questo si' e' normale credo, proprio ieri sera ha capito che sta' finendo, l'ho lasciata col magone e mi e' spiaciuto tanto...non posso continuare..divento nonno tra 4 mesi!


non per girare il coltello nella piaga..allora perche'la chiami 3 volte al giorno??

ti invidio..io mi sono sposato tardi,se tutto va bene ho tantissimi anni primadi vedere i nipoti...comunque non  si esce dal cerchio,ne parlavo con amico,al suo confronto io e te dilettanti....quello,moglie a parte,scopa tuttoquello che vede..e mi dice..indietro e 'impossibile tornare..quanti anni ha????ovvio i mitici over 50...:carneval:


----------



## tesla (26 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> purtroppo esistono...esistono così come quelli che quando ti abbracciano è come se fossero sul ring: braccio intorno al collo stretto e uno una volta mi chiese perchè avevo gli occhi lucidi (ehhhh non riuscivo a respirare fai tuuuuu), quelli che con un braccio ti abbracciano e con l'altro indagano che forma ha il tuo sedere, quelli che ti danno una botta sulla schiena (stile vecchio compagno di leva),...:carneval:


io posso anche vantare "l'abbraccio io, e braccia molle lungo i fianchi lei" 
ho vinto qualcosa?





Sole ha detto:


> E cosa più importante, non l'ha tradito.


wow allora


----------



## EWY (26 Gennaio 2012)

*Oggi solo 2volte..*



lothar57 ha detto:


> non per girare il coltello nella piaga..allora perche'la chiami 3 volte al giorno??
> 
> ti invidio..io mi sono sposato tardi,se tutto va bene ho tantissimi anni primadi vedere i nipoti...comunque non  si esce dal cerchio,ne parlavo con amico,al suo confronto io e te dilettanti....quello,moglie a parte,scopa tuttoquello che vede..e mi dice..indietro e 'impossibile tornare..quanti anni ha????ovvio i mitici over 50...:carneval:


...poi la chiamo verso le 23,00, che dirti amico..ormai e' quasi un anno, vuoi o non vuoi qualcosa dentro sento...poi capiro' quando non ci sara' piu'...ma credo che sia una abitudine ormai...
Azz il tuo amico...un martello pneumatico? io credo che chi scopa tutto quello che vede non ha avuto molto nella vita a livello sentimentale e di rapporti. Magari la prima e' stata la moglie..poi si e' accorto che il mondo gira e recupera quello che ha perso, magari sbaglio....io credo che a 50 anni lo fai per una questione di qualita' e gusto, siamo attratti dalla femminilita' , eleganza, classe...meglio poche ma buone...


----------



## stellina (26 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Hai presente quando apri una bottiglia di coca? SPRIZZZZ !
> Io la chiamo 3 volte al giorno e non sono innamorato...fate un po' voi...galanteria? non credo! bisogno di sentirla questo si'


anche a me piacerebbe lui mi cercasse un po' di più...però poi se le fa perdonare tutte....ah ma mi sto scocciando....e quanto mi sto scocciando!!!! a me le intermittenze non piacciono!!!! 
ma se tu provi certe cose per lei, permettimi, ma che ti frega che diventi nonno tra 4 mesi...ma vivitela senza cambiare i tuoi obbiettivi...ma vivitela!!! mah sarò io che sono strana ma voi uomini siete C O M P L I C A T I!!!! e poi dite di noi!!!! ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh:mrgreen: vorreste stare con una ma non ci state perchè sennò poi soffrireste...perchè invece se la lasciate come state??!!! sta storia di non attaccarsi per paura di soffrire mi fa sbiellare!!!! però magari sono in preciclo...


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> x non registrato: ma ti sei mai chiesta perchè lui non ti cerca mai? mica gli cadono le dita????!!! se uno ti vuole parlare ti telefona, se uno ti pensa e non ha abbastanza tempo x stare al tel ti invia un sms....ma ti cerca se ti desidera come anima...guarda anch'io facevo così....lo giustificavo! lui non mi cerca perchè lo cerco troppo io! allora mi sono sforzata e ho smesso di cercarlo come prima e sai cos'è successo che lui mi da gli appuntamenti da una volta all'altra e in mezzo c'è il silenzio se non lo rompo io con sms! ora non ho dubbi che lui provi qualcosa per me, che mi voglia bene ma il problema non è se si è affezionato ma quanto e come!!!! scusa la durezza ma ti giuro che ci sono dentro come te e in questo momento è come se stessi scrivendo a me stessa!!!!


Stellina hai pienamente ragione.....molte volte mi chiedo perchè non mi chiami, e mi do giustificazioni tipo... non ha tempo, ha paura di essere beccato...
Certo ho provato a non cercarlo ma non ce la faccio, anche questa mattina appena sveglia ho detto.. basta ora mi cerca lui, ma tanto so che tra un pò lo chiamerò, anche perchè se non lo sento oggi ormai dopo fino a lunedi non lo sentirò..

Io penso che se lui mi avesse detto di essere innamorato di me ed io non lo fossi, avrei troncato la storia per non illuderlo troppo.. invece lui è pioù affettuoso di prima.....mah non ci capisco più niente.

Tu come vivi la storia ?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> E' classico dell'uomo in cerca di conferme, quando si sente amato sprizza...ma molto probabilmente ti ama anche lui e adesso ha la conferma di essere ricambiato e si lascia andare, il coinvolgimento la passione ecc. toccheranno l'apice per poi assestarsi e iniziare una lenta discesa alla normalita', e' fisiologico, subentrera' la monotonia e lui si accorgera' di avere due mogli.
> Se non ti chiama mai non e' un buon segno, prova a non chiamarlo tu per qualche giorno...vedrai come si comporta, forse e' solo tirchio??


E allora perchè non me lo dice di essere innamorato anche lui? mica gli chiedo di lasciare la moglie per me.....


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stellina hai pienamente ragione.....molte volte mi chiedo perchè non mi chiami, e mi do giustificazioni tipo... non ha tempo, ha paura di essere beccato...
> Certo ho provato a non cercarlo ma non ce la faccio, anche questa mattina appena sveglia ho detto.. basta ora mi cerca lui, ma tanto so che tra un pò lo chiamerò, anche perchè se non lo sento oggi ormai dopo fino a lunedi non lo sentirò..
> 
> Io penso che se lui mi avesse detto di essere innamorato di me ed io non lo fossi, avrei troncato la storia per non illuderlo troppo.. invece lui è pioù affettuoso di prima.....mah non ci capisco più niente.
> ...


posso chiederti quanto tempo è che vi vedete? e le vostre età?


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> posso chiederti quanto tempo è che vi vedete? e le vostre età?


Ci vediamo da un anno io 34 lui 50


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> posso chiederti quanto tempo è che vi vedete? e le vostre età?


Ecco già ho sbagliato.... Gli ho inviato un sms..... ora vedremo se mi risponde, anche se non credo..


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Stellina hai pienamente ragione.....molte volte mi chiedo perchè non mi chiami, e mi do giustificazioni tipo... non ha tempo, ha paura di essere beccato...
> Certo ho provato a non cercarlo ma non ce la faccio, anche questa mattina appena sveglia ho detto.. basta ora mi cerca lui, ma tanto so che tra un pò lo chiamerò, anche perchè se non lo sento oggi ormai dopo fino a lunedi non lo sentirò..
> 
> Io penso che se lui mi avesse detto di essere innamorato di me ed io non lo fossi, avrei troncato la storia per non illuderlo troppo.. invece lui è pioù affettuoso di prima.....mah non ci capisco più niente.
> ...


Buongiorno!!Come siete sentimentali..io non la sento da due giorni,a chiamarla manco ci penso,non avevo neanche acceso il''suo''telefono,che tengo in ufficio,poi mi e'venuto in mente che c'e'un ulteriore ''altra donna''che potrebbe chiamarmi e l'ho acceso.Viceversa con il cavolo....:mexican:


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!!Come siete sentimentali..io non la sento da due giorni,a chiamarla manco ci penso,non avevo neanche acceso il''suo''telefono,che tengo in ufficio,poi mi e'venuto in mente che c'e'un ulteriore ''altra donna''che potrebbe chiamarmi e l'ho acceso.Viceversa con il cavolo....:mexican:


Scusa... ma perchè non la chiami???? Da quanto leggevo nei tuoi precedenti post volevi finirla con lei... ma perchè non sei cosi uomo da dirglielo?


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Ci vediamo da un anno io 34 lui 50


mi sono abituata a non sentirlo nei weekend e nelle feste per ovvie ragioni. poi ho voluto provare a non cercarlo dicendogli che mi fa piacere se è lui a cercarmi...ma mi cerca poco, troppo poco...la sua vita principale lo assorbe molto ma se uno ti vuole davvero bene e gli piaci (non parliamo d'amore....) ti cerca e fa di tutto per non lasciarti andare via...e invece...per carità quando lo cerco io sempre gentile e carino, quando siamo insieme tutto ok, mi fa i regalini e pensierini ma....ecco le intermittenze non mi piacciono!!! mi mancano le piccole attenzioni quando siamo distanti, del tipo un sms al volo con scritto anche solo ciao solo per farmi sapere che x lui sono importante...

voi sposati entrambi? lui ti ha un po' spiegato come vanno le cose in casa sua?


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno!!Come siete sentimentali..io non la sento da due giorni,a chiamarla manco ci penso,non avevo neanche acceso il''suo''telefono,che tengo in ufficio,poi mi e'venuto in mente che c'e'un ulteriore ''altra donna''che potrebbe chiamarmi e l'ho acceso.Viceversa con il cavolo....:mexican:


lothar mai detto di non essere una sentimentale...il problema mio attuale che ho sentimenti forti ma lui mi sta deludendo e sto iniziando a chiedermi...io valgo queste briciole? bada non mi frega se lascia la moglie ma solo briciole mica sono un aspirapolvere!!!!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> mi sono abituata a non sentirlo nei weekend e nelle feste per ovvie ragioni. poi ho voluto provare a non cercarlo dicendogli che mi fa piacere se è lui a cercarmi...ma mi cerca poco, troppo poco...la sua vita principale lo assorbe molto ma se uno ti vuole davvero bene e gli piaci (non parliamo d'amore....) ti cerca e fa di tutto per non lasciarti andare via...e invece...per carità quando lo cerco io sempre gentile e carino, quando siamo insieme tutto ok, mi fa i regalini e pensierini ma....ecco le intermittenze non mi piacciono!!! mi mancano le piccole attenzioni quando siamo distanti, del tipo un sms al volo con scritto anche solo ciao solo per farmi sapere che x lui sono importante...
> 
> voi sposati entrambi? lui ti ha un po' spiegato come vanno le cose in casa sua?


Mi sembra di rivedermi in te.... anche lui quando lo chiamo carino, dolce mi dice tante parole carine, adesso ha risposto al mio sms... strano.... anche a me piacerebbe che mi chiamasse ora solo per dirmi buongiorno oppure un ciao, sai quelle chiamate inaspettate ma niente.... sarà il suo carattere, forse gli piace, e non sono sicura, condurre il gioco, non mostrarsi troppo fragile nel rapporto

A casa sua tutto bene, sesso con la moglie , vita familiare tranquilla... e tu??


----------



## Carola (27 Gennaio 2012)

Scusate ma come fate a pretendere queste cose da un amico/amante?
Non capisco

Sarebbe una storia normale cosa che invece non è
Una relazione

Queste cose io penso sia una boccata di ossigeno ma senza aspettarsi nulla di +
Poi si parla di non sentirsi 2/3 giorni credo non di più

Se subentrano queste pretese/aspettative certo che si sta male

Forse sono io che lo vivo diversamente


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Mi sembra di rivedermi in te.... anche lui quando lo chiamo carino, dolce mi dice tante parole carine, adesso ha risposto al mio sms... strano.... anche a me piacerebbe che mi chiamasse ora solo per dirmi buongiorno oppure un ciao, sai quelle chiamate inaspettate ma niente.... sarà il suo carattere, forse gli piace, e non sono sicura, condurre il gioco, non mostrarsi troppo fragile nel rapporto
> 
> A casa sua tutto bene, sesso con la moglie , vita familiare tranquilla... e tu??


propostona....se ti registri ti scrivo in mp!!!! daiiii


----------



## Carola (27 Gennaio 2012)

sono proprios trana io allaor
a casa tutto bene e si cercano una storia

x forza non chiamano cercando poco va bene così non vogliono nulla di più credo ragazze
non vorrei essere brutale ma civ edo questo
poi certo ci tengono c'è affetto

ma penso lasci il tmepo che trova..


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

Scusate.

Noto una cosa, due donne che discutono, un uomo in mezzo ( lothar.). e mi cercate altre risposte ?


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> Scusate ma come fate a pretendere queste cose da un amico/amante?
> Non capisco
> 
> Sarebbe una storia normale cosa che invece non è
> ...


rosa ho smesso di avere aspettative da molto tempo. però nella mia vita principale mi sento trasparente e poco importante...scontata (così come si sente lui) e mentre io cerco di colmare questi suoi vuoti con delle delicatezze improntate proprio a soddisfarlo...! ti faccio un esempio: ora se io so che alla mia migliore amica piace la cioccolata e se posso quando vado da lei gliela porto sempre. lei sa che mi piace la marmellata di prugne che lei schifa ma in frigo ne ha un barattolo x me! è una sciocchezza piccola piccola ma è un pensiero verso l'altra persona a cui vuoi bene...


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> sono proprios trana io allaor
> a casa tutto bene e si cercano una storia
> 
> *x forza non chiamano cercando poco va bene così non vogliono nulla di più* credo ragazze
> ...


ma con il tuo lui come è impostata la cosa?


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Scusate.
> 
> Noto una cosa, due donne che discutono, un uomo in mezzo ( lothar.). e mi cercate altre risposte ?



buongiorno, benvenuto si accettano pareri maschili!!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Scusa... ma perchè non la chiami???? Da quanto leggevo nei tuoi precedenti post volevi finirla con lei... ma perchè non sei cosi uomo da dirglielo?


e'gia'disperata perche'non trova lavoro,il suo pensiero giustamente e'quello,non voglio creare ulteriori casini..poi scusa cosa c'e'di piu'bello??lei non chiama,io nemmeno...se passa il weekend,ritorno''single''...fantastico!


----------



## Carola (27 Gennaio 2012)

Quando leggo le vs esp no qui è diverso
O forse sono io che nn voglio nulla di più avrei paura

Io non la vivo come una relazione
Magari passano 2/3/ anche 4 giorni 
Quasis empre mi cerca lui
Forse nel mio inconscio so che non va bene

Non so spiegarla e speigartela
Gi voglio molto bene
Credo che stiamo facendo un pezzo di sentiero insieme
Che qsta cosa aiuta me aiuta lui
Che non ci fosse questa attrazione sarebbe una persona amicos tupenda

Gli voglio un bene dell’anima ma proprio tanto

Ci scrviamo delle ns vita di aloro dei ns studi ci si confronta

C’è solo qsto aspetto diciamo..passionale d afar rientrare.poi si potrebbe gestire

Mi piace molto ma ripeto..non penso essere innamorata
Una cotta prepotente ma che x ora gestisco
amore èa ltro
fosse amore saei capce di epnsare di molalre tutto
nn potrei vivere di briciole lo so


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'gia'disperata perche'non trova lavoro,il suo pensiero giustamente e'quello,non voglio creare ulteriori casini..poi scusa cosa c'e'di piu'bello??lei non chiama,io nemmeno...se passa il weekend,ritorno''single''...fantastico!


perchè se passa il week end? io sono certa che non lo sentirò fino a lunedì o mercoledì e l'ho visto l'altro ieri...vedi che allora anche voi vi siete sentiti spesso???!!!!


----------



## Carola (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'gia'disperata perche'non trova lavoro,il suo pensiero giustamente e'quello,non voglio creare ulteriori casini..poi scusa cosa c'e'di piu'bello??lei non chiama,io nemmeno...se passa il weekend,ritorno''single''...fantastico!


ma ????

io nei week non lo sneto o al amx un sms veloce

no ma lothar tu la vivi come una storia scusa eh altro che....
tic redevo tipo mio zio che l'amant la sente gisuto 2/3 volte al mese ...pois tacca ogni contatto
è l'amnte dice mica una  fidanzata


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> e'gia'disperata perche'non trova lavoro,il suo pensiero giustamente e'quello,non voglio creare ulteriori casini..poi scusa cosa c'e'di piu'bello??lei non chiama,io nemmeno...se passa il weekend,ritorno''single''...fantastico!



stellina, nella prima scrissi che cera lothar, ora e nuovamente lui ha scritto, fate tesoro della sua lettura, perchè la maggior parte degli uomini pensa come lui. Basta seguirne l'esempio, diventare come lui, e si diventa amanti perfetti. E sono serissimo. Lothar non sto in nessun caso cercando di sminuirti o chissà altro, sto solo dicendo che in un rapporto di coppi-amanti i sentimenti, un certo tipo di emozioni, di aspettative debbano essere messe da parte, e tu lo fai.


----------



## Carola (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> stellina, nella prima scrissi che cera lothar, ora e nuovamente lui ha scritto, fate tesoro della sua lettura, perchè la maggior parte degli uomini pensa come lui. Basta seguirne l'esempio, diventare come lui, e si diventa amanti perfetti. E sono serissimo. Lothar non sto in nessun caso cercando di sminuirti o chissà altro, sto solo dicendo che in un rapporto di coppi-amanti i sentimenti, un certo tipo di emozioni, di aspettative debbano essere messe da parte, e tu lo fai.


secondo me no
se lo impone
ma cmq è lic eh ci pensa chiama non chiama s enon la senti finisce

poi parere mio eh

le emozionix  forza entrano in gioco se  non in due volte la chiudi li credo

io e  parlo x me se qsta persona mi dicsse senti ho risolto con mia moglie ci riproviamo sto meglio
ne sarei felice ve lo giuro
non so è un sentimento strano quello che provo x sto ragazzo
ma è bene vero io vorrei fosse felice indipendentemente da ns cosa


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> stellina, nella prima scrissi che cera lothar, ora e nuovamente lui ha scritto, fate tesoro della sua lettura, perchè la maggior parte degli uomini pensa come lui. Basta seguirne l'esempio, diventare come lui, e si diventa amanti perfetti. E sono serissimo. Lothar non sto in nessun caso cercando di sminuirti o chissà altro, sto solo dicendo che in un rapporto di coppi-amanti i sentimenti, un certo tipo di emozioni, di aspettative debbano essere messe da parte, e tu lo fai.


nella situazione di vita che sto vivendo io (marito assente con amante al lavoro, io invisibile e solo come moglie per doveri e responsabilità verso prole) certo sbaglio ad avere un amante ma AMANTE per me non sottende uno con cui mi do una botta di vita settimanale...vorrei qualcuno che mi facesse sentire meno invisibile, che volesse stare con me per quello che sono, che mi facesse sentire apprezzata e desiderata ma non solo sessualmente. certo lothar è illuminante sulla psicologia maschile in tali situazioni è la voce dell'altra parte...ma scusa lothar tu le fai sentire speciali, le cerchi, sei presente nelle loro vite, o sbaglio?


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

rosa3 ha detto:


> secondo me no
> *se lo impone*
> ma cmq è lic eh ci pensa chiama non chiama s enon la senti finisce
> 
> ...



:up: e qui scatta la domanda: perchè se lo impone?????? P E R C H E'????


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> nella situazione di vita che sto vivendo io (marito assente con amante al lavoro, io invisibile e solo come moglie per doveri e responsabilità verso prole) certo sbaglio ad avere un amante ma AMANTE per me non sottende uno con cui mi do una botta di vita settimanale...vorrei qualcuno che mi facesse sentire meno invisibile, che volesse stare con me per quello che sono, che mi facesse sentire apprezzata e desiderata ma non solo sessualmente. certo lothar è illuminante sulla psicologia maschile in tali situazioni è la voce dell'altra parte...ma scusa lothar tu le fai sentire speciali, le cerchi, sei presente nelle loro vite, o sbaglio?


Pensi che una donna, tradisce solo per sesso? credo sia normale provare attrazione, ma è appunto il corteggiamento che conquista la donna, la si fa infatuare, la mette al centro dell'universo, si sente nuovamente DONNA, vecchie emozioni, sensazioni ritrovate..... e la non esiste la bolletta da pagare, non esistono problemi di sorta di nessun genere, nascono dopo i problemi, e sono quelli che avete scritto, i  messaggini, le attenzioni che diminuiscono, si comincia a prendere realtà della falsa realtà, e nel bel mezzo del contesto l'UOMO avendo avuto quello che voleva comincia a stancarsi, voi lo notate, e lo fate presente, lui lo nota e comincia ad innervosirsi, e le cose peggiorano....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> :up: e qui scatta la domanda: perchè se lo impone?????? P E R C H E'????


Vediaamo se azzecco io la risposta di Lothar.
perchè è un traditore seriale, perchè ha capito che, le storie devono finire subito, altrimenti l'amante comincia a somigliare alla moglie ( per atteggiamenti) perchè gli piace conquistare, sentire l'ebrezza di un corpo nuovo, perchè lui è il Diavolo! 

Il conte due


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> nella situazione di vita che sto vivendo io (marito assente con amante al lavoro, io invisibile e solo come moglie per doveri e responsabilità verso prole) certo sbaglio ad avere un amante ma *AMANTE per me non sottende uno con cui mi do una botta di vita settimanale...vorrei qualcuno che mi facesse sentire meno invisibile, che volesse stare con me per quello che sono, che mi facesse sentire apprezzata e desiderata ma non solo sessualmente.* certo lothar è illuminante sulla psicologia maschile in tali situazioni è la voce dell'altra parte...ma scusa lothar tu le fai sentire speciali, le cerchi, sei presente nelle loro vite, o sbaglio?


Basterebbe essere chiari dall'inizio, anche se quello che cerchi non è un amante ma una relazione parallela. Poi sul perchè andare a cercare una relazione parallela possiamo scrivere post e post . Su questo sbagliano soprattutto gli uomini secondo me, alcuni uomini (per fortuna esistono le eccezioni). Uomini che corteggiano per avere la scopata allo stesso modo in cui corteggerebbero se volessero una relazione. Di solito la differenza si comprende solo dopo...


----------



## EWY (27 Gennaio 2012)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> E allora perchè non me lo dice di essere innamorato anche lui? mica gli chiedo di lasciare la moglie per me.....


Perche' ti farebbe del male se te lo dicesse, ti porresti aspettative che andrebbero deluse...


----------



## passante (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> :up: e qui scatta la domanda: perchè se lo impone?????? P E R C H E'????


scusa se sono antipatico, ma il perchè non ha alcuna importanza. e nemmeno il fatto che se lo imponga o meno. non ti chiama, con questo ti sta dicendo una cosa semplice e diretta: vuole mantenere il rapporto così. o ci stai dentro o no. tu e non registrata parlate tra voi, e lothar e ewi tra loro, e leggendovi dal di fuori delle vostre 4 vite sembrate esattamente le due parti complementari di un'unica situazione. se leggi lothar e ewi hai tutto ciò che ti manca. secondo me. 
mi  pare che anche claudio avesse la mia sensazione, se non capisco male.


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Pensi che una donna, tradisce solo per sesso? credo sia normale provare attrazione, ma è appunto il corteggiamento che conquista la donna, la si fa infatuare, la mette al centro dell'universo, si sente nuovamente DONNA, vecchie emozioni, sensazioni ritrovate..... e la non esiste la bolletta da pagare, non esistono problemi di sorta di nessun genere, nascono dopo i problemi, e sono quelli che avete scritto, i  messaggini, le attenzioni che diminuiscono, si comincia a prendere realtà della falsa realtà, e nel bel mezzo del contesto l'UOMO avendo avuto quello che voleva comincia a stancarsi, voi lo notate, e lo fate presente, lui lo nota e comincia ad innervosirsi, e le cose peggiorano....


purtroppo io al centro del suo universo non mi sento...anzi se devo essere obiettiva e lucida mi sento più presente nei suoi pensieri oggi che mesi fa. oggi lui prova dei sentimenti per me che prima non aveva. il mio problema è che è un trattenuto!!!! non sono una che rompe e gli ho solo fatto notare che quando mi cerca lui sono contenta...se voleva capire, capiva...oh ma si tratta di un sms in più o al max una telefonata mica gli ho chiesto un assegno in bianco!!!! sono cose che dovrebbero venire spontanee!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Pensi che una donna, tradisce solo per sesso? credo sia normale provare attrazione, *ma è appunto il corteggiamento che conquista la donna, la si fa infatuare, la mette al centro dell'universo, si sente nuovamente DONNA, vecchie emozioni, sensazioni ritrovate..... *e la non esiste la bolletta da pagare, non esistono problemi di sorta di nessun genere, nascono dopo i problemi, e sono quelli che avete scritto, i  messaggini, le attenzioni che diminuiscono, si comincia a prendere realtà della falsa realtà, e nel bel mezzo del contesto l'UOMO avendo avuto quello che voleva comincia a stancarsi, voi lo notate, e lo fate presente, lui lo nota e comincia ad innervosirsi, e le cose peggiorano....


Sì, ma molte donne... corteggiano, con segnali non troppo espliciti (altrimenti lo noitano tutti, e questo socialmente è male), proprio per continuare a mettersi in concorrenza, e vincerla, sulle altre donne, e sentirsi migliore. Io sono più bella di te. Perchè, è inutile nascondersi, per la donna il confronto, il paragone è sempre inevitabile, e spesso motivo della propria sensibilità, che non confonderei con empatia verso il prossimo.

Biancaneve:

lo specchio e' in assoluto il simbolo del male , rovescia le immagini e chi troppo lo guarda fa peccato di vanità.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Basterebbe essere chiari dall'inizio, anche se quello che cerchi non è un amante ma una relazione parallela. Poi sul perchè andare a cercare una relazione parallela possiamo scrivere post e post . Su questo sbagliano soprattutto gli uomini secondo me, alcuni uomini (per fortuna esistono le eccezioni). Uomini che corteggiano per avere la scopata allo stesso modo in cui corteggerebbero se volessero una relazione. Di solito la differenza si comprende solo dopo...



Infatti MK, quello che volevo far capire io, è proprio questo, vuoi una storia parallela? non la condire di parolone romantiche, non illuderti, e non illudere, stai male a casa? non riesci a risolvere? oppure ti senti portato per altre storie? benissimo!! allora che si sia chiari,e da subito, è controproducente per se stessi prendersi in giro, basta accettarsi per quella che è la situazione che ti porta a cercare fuori, e sei apposto. ( si fa per dire)


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> scusa se sono antipatico, ma il perchè non ha alcuna importanza. e nemmeno il fatto che se lo imponga o meno. non ti chiama, con questo ti sta dicendo una cosa semplice e diretta: vuole mantenere il rapporto così. o ci stai dentro o no. tu e non registrata parlate tra voi, e lothar e ewi tra loro, e leggendovi dal di fuori delle vostre 4 vite sembrate esattamente le due parti complementari di un'unica situazione. se leggi lothar e ewi hai tutto ciò che ti manca. secondo me.
> mi  pare che anche claudio avesse la mia sensazione, se non capisco male.


:up:


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Basterebbe essere chiari dall'inizio, anche se quello che cerchi non è un amante ma una relazione parallela. Poi sul perchè andare a cercare una relazione parallela possiamo scrivere post e post . Su questo sbagliano soprattutto gli uomini secondo me, alcuni uomini (per fortuna esistono le eccezioni). Uomini che corteggiano per avere la scopata allo stesso modo in cui corteggerebbero se volessero una relazione. Di solito la differenza si comprende solo dopo...


a me sembra che lui sia solo spaventato dall'avere una relazione parallela a tutti gli effetti con me perchè così facendo destabilizzerebbe quello che ha costruito nella vita principale...


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Infatti MK, quello che volevo far capire io, è proprio questo, vuoi una storia parallela? non la condire di parolone romantiche, non illuderti, e non illudere, stai male a casa? non riesci a risolvere? oppure ti senti portato per altre storie? benissimo!! allora che si sia chiari,e da subito, è controproducente per se stessi prendersi in giro, basta accettarsi per quella che è la situazione che ti porta a cercare fuori, e sei apposto. ( si fa per dire)


Eh lo so ma qui si va dal trovare l'amante per conoscere l'universo maschile alle lamentele perchè non chiama perchè non mi fa sentire l'unica donna al mondo ecc.ecc. La via di mezzo dove sta? Basterebbe essere chiari da subito, ho voglia di fare sesso con te ma sto bene col mio partner ufficiale quindi scordati tutto il resto. Poi sul "sto bene" a meno che si non si sia coppia aperta avrei da ridire. Ma io sono io .


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sì, ma molte donne... corteggiano, con segnali non troppo espliciti (altrimenti lo noitano tutti, e questo socialmente è male), proprio *per continuare a mettersi in concorrenza, e vincerla, sulle altre donne, e sentirsi migliore. Io sono più bella di te.* Perchè, è inutile nascondersi, per la donna il confronto, il paragone è sempre inevitabile, e spesso motivo della propria sensibilità, che non confonderei con empatia verso il prossimo.
> 
> Biancaneve:
> 
> lo specchio e' in assoluto il simbolo del male , rovescia le immagini e chi troppo lo guarda fa peccato di vanità.


Ci sono donne che corteggiano a prescindere soltanto perchè mosse da invidia (o competizione come la chiami tu). Ma gli uomini dovrebbero essere abbastanza intelligenti da non cadere nella trappola.


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> scusa se sono antipatico, ma il perchè non ha alcuna importanza. e nemmeno il fatto che se lo imponga o meno. non ti chiama, con questo ti sta dicendo una cosa semplice e diretta: vuole mantenere il rapporto così. o ci stai dentro o no. tu e non registrata parlate tra voi, e lothar e ewi tra loro, e leggendovi dal di fuori delle vostre 4 vite sembrate esattamente le due parti complementari di un'unica situazione. se leggi lothar e ewi hai tutto ciò che ti manca. secondo me.
> mi  pare che anche claudio avesse la mia sensazione, se non capisco male.



tanto per iniziare non sei antipatico...anche perchè se non volevo le vostre opinioni non scrivevo...invece per me punti di vista diversi mi aiutano a riflettere. anche io avevo notato questo dualismo e per questo chiamo spesso in causa lothar o ewy perchè hanno quel punto di vista diametralmente opposto al mio che potrebbe arricchirmi, farmi riflettere, aprirmi nuovi orizzonti...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> a me sembra che lui sia solo spaventato dall'avere una relazione parallela a tutti gli effetti con me perchè così facendo destabilizzerebbe quello che ha costruito nella vita principale...


Scusami la schiettezza stellina, ma so che capirai che io scrivendo quello che sto a scrivere non intendo ne offendere ne quant'altro.

A te non deve sembrare assolutamente nulla! già i tuoi pensieri pongono delle domande che aprono orizzonti che, agli amanti non devono aprirsi. Siete amanti ? per quello che potete oltre il sesso è tutto appagante? godetevelo!! ma oltre lo stare bene, nel tempo che trovate a disposizione, altro non dovete ne cercare ne volere.

TI faccio capire meglio, dici che lui ha paura, bene togligli la paura, e digli, se tu hai paura che io possa destabilizzare la tua vita familiare, non preoccuparti, io voglio soltanto stare bene con te, le volte che ci vediamo, altro non pretendo, e se questo va bene anche a te, la storia parallela può anche andare avanti.
Difficile da fare vero?


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> a me sembra che lui sia solo spaventato dall'avere una relazione parallela a tutti gli effetti con me perchè così facendo destabilizzerebbe quello che ha costruito nella vita principale...


Stellina non possiamo entrare nella testa degli altri. Questa è una tua supposizione. Gli uomini sono molto più lineari di noi, se vogliono una donna se la prendono. Se nicchiano o non ci danno quello che noi vorremmo è perchè a loro va bene così.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Eh lo so ma qui si va dal trovare l'amante per conoscere l'universo maschile alle lamentele perchè non chiama perchè non mi fa sentire l'unica donna al mondo ecc.ecc. La via di mezzo dove sta? Basterebbe essere chiari da subito, ho voglia di fare sesso con te ma sto bene col mio partner ufficiale quindi scordati tutto il resto. Poi sul "sto bene" a meno che si non si sia coppia aperta avrei da ridire. Ma io sono io .


Ed io sono io, ed in questo momento la penso esattamente come te.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Vediaamo se azzecco io la risposta di Lothar.
> perchè è un traditore seriale, perchè ha capito che, le storie devono finire subito, altrimenti l'amante comincia a somigliare alla moglie ( per atteggiamenti) perchè gli piace conquistare, sentire l'ebrezza di un corpo nuovo, perchè lui è il Diavolo!
> 
> Il conte due


ahahahahha.stanotte io e un paesano ci siamo detti''pensa io e te che entriamo nella chiesa di paese,e il Don S.che chiama l'esorcista''....calcola Claudio che lu e'arrivato ad avere 4 donne in contemporanea...poi ci siamo detti  che noi cerchiamo l'ammmmmmmore nelle donne.. e lui non mi scrive''si perche 'il ns amore a due grandi l...''mi fermo qua'..avrai capito.
Sono cosi'coinvolto dall''altra lei''da essere arrivato al messaggio n21 con una tipa di chat,e da avere avuto il mess3 da un'altra,che mi preannuncia una telefonata...


----------



## Carola (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Scusami la schiettezza stellina, ma so che capirai che io scrivendo quello che sto a scrivere non intendo ne offendere ne quant'altro.
> 
> A te non deve sembrare assolutamente nulla! già i tuoi pensieri pongono delle domande che aprono orizzonti che, agli amanti non devono aprirsi. Siete amanti ? per quello che potete oltre il sesso è tutto appagante? godetevelo!! ma oltre lo stare bene, nel tempo che trovate a disposizione, altro non dovete ne cercare ne volere.
> 
> ...


Penso uguale uguale
Noi donne siamo sempre pronte a pensare a metterci nei panni di e se lui non fa è perché ecc

A volte credo sia tutto molto + semplice di così
Se ti cerca ne ha voglia
Io non credo tra amanti ci sia spazio x sti giochini


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che corteggiano a prescindere soltanto perchè mosse da invidia (o competizione come la chiami tu). Ma gli uomini dovrebbero essere abbastanza intelligenti da non cadere nella trappola.


E purtroppo per le donne, hanno perso quello che era un loro vantaggio, ormai il tutto è equilibrato al 50% 
Un esempio ? Non ricordo dove lo scrissi, ma cera una donna che mi aveva adocchiato, qualche giorno fa questa, mi incontra, io scendo dalla macchina e faccio scendere i bambini, questa si sofferma, comincia a guardare, e negli sguardi che mi hanno accompagnato per almeno un minuto cera quel sorriso a dirti, mo lo vuoi capire che io ci sto.

E gli uomini ormai hanno quello che vogliono senza nemmeno andare a sbavare.


----------



## EWY (27 Gennaio 2012)

*ma voi immaginate...*



stellina ha detto:


> purtroppo io al centro del suo universo non mi sento...anzi se devo essere obiettiva e lucida mi sento più presente nei suoi pensieri oggi che mesi fa. oggi lui prova dei sentimenti per me che prima non aveva. il mio problema è che è un trattenuto!!!! non sono una che rompe e gli ho solo fatto notare che quando mi cerca lui sono contenta...se voleva capire, capiva...oh ma si tratta di un sms in più o al max una telefonata mica gli ho chiesto un assegno in bianco!!!! sono cose che dovrebbero venire spontanee!!!!!!!!!!


come vive una amante innamorata? specialmente se sola? La sofferenza del distacco e' traumatica...sino alla prossima che non si e' certi quando avverra', le feste comandate e i week end da sola in attesa di uno squillo...e io di qua con la mia famiglia, sereno, se mi ricordo mando un sms: mi manchi. Eppoi un nuovo incontro di alcune ore e la storia si ripete, la solitudine strazia, vorresti averlo proprio in quel momento ma lui e' con la propria moglie e tu sei convinta che ci stia solo per i figli e con lei non c'e' piu' nulla da anni..me lo ha detto lui, non puo' mentire...il tempo trascorre lento e vivi nel ricordo di quegli attimi rubati e ti scappa un sorriso se pensi che tra 2 giorni lo rivedrai e quando questo accadra' dimenticherai le sofferenze ma, poi ti ritrovi di nuovo sola...a pensare alla tua vita e vorresti tornare indietro, maledici il giorno che lo hai conosciuto, ma e' una droga e non riesci a dire BASTA!
perche' ormai e' dentro di te e non lo caccerai piu' via. Ragazze non innamoratevi del vostro amante, non vivrete piu'!
Soprattutto non credete che il suo rapporto con la moglie e' alla frutta....


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ahahahahha.stanotte io e un paesano ci siamo detti''pensa io e te che entriamo nella chiesa di paese,e il Don S.che chiama l'esorcista''....calcola Claudio che lu e'arrivato ad avere 4 donne in contemporanea...poi ci siamo detti  che noi cerchiamo l'ammmmmmmore nelle donne.. e lui non mi scrive''si perche 'il ns amore a due grandi l...''mi fermo qua'..avrai capito.
> Sono cosi'coinvolto dall''altra lei''da essere arrivato al messaggio n21 con una tipa di chat,e da avere avuto il mess3 da un'altra,che mi preannuncia una telefonata...


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> come vive una amante innamorata? specialmente se sola? La sofferenza del distacco e' traumatica...sino alla prossima che non si e' certi quando avverra', le feste comandate e i week end da sola in attesa di uno squillo...e io di qua con la mia famiglia, sereno, se mi ricordo mando un sms: mi manchi. Eppoi un nuovo incontro di alcune ore e la storia si ripete, la solitudine strazia, vorresti averlo proprio in quel momento ma lui e' con la propria moglie e tu sei convinta che ci stia solo per i figli e con lei non c'e' piu' nulla da anni..me lo ha detto lui, non puo' mentire...il tempo trascorre lento e vivi nel ricordo di quegli attimi rubati e ti scappa un sorriso se pensi che tra 2 giorni lo rivedrai e quando questo accadra' dimenticherai le sofferenze ma, poi ti ritrovi di nuovo sola...a pensare alla tua vita e vorresti tornare indietro, maledici il giorno che lo hai conosciuto, ma e' una droga e non riesci a dire BASTA!
> perche' ormai e' dentro di te e non lo caccerai piu' via. Ragazze non innamoratevi del vostro amante, non vivrete piu'!
> Soprattutto non credete che il suo rapporto con la moglie e' alla frutta....



Come vive un'amante innamorata? semplice come risposta, intanto comincia a domandarsi cosa è l'amore, e se l'amore è incontrarsi un'ora e non si sa quando, e se l'amore è fare sesso, dire sbrighiamoci che i consorti possono telefonarci, possono dire ma dove sta mia moglie/marito, se l'amore è pensare minchia oggi in quale motel la porto? ehehehe.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> E purtroppo per le donne, hanno perso quello che era un loro vantaggio, ormai il tutto è equilibrato al 50%
> Un esempio ? Non ricordo dove lo scrissi, ma cera una donna che mi aveva adocchiato, qualche giorno fa questa, mi incontra, io scendo dalla macchina e faccio scendere i bambini, questa si sofferma, comincia a guardare, e negli sguardi che mi hanno accompagnato per almeno un minuto cera quel sorriso a dirti, mo lo vuoi capire che io ci sto.
> 
> E gli uomini ormai hanno quello che vogliono senza nemmeno andare a sbavare.


Mah a me non dispiace che anche le donne possano prendersi quello che vogliono . Mi fanno incazzare quelle che cercano di rubare gli uomini delle altre solo per potersi dire, ecco l'ho avuta vinta su di lei. Quelle che ci hanno provato con me sono finite male, molto male


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mah a me non dispiace che anche le donne possano prendersi quello che vogliono . Mi fanno incazzare quelle che cercano di rubare gli uomini delle altre solo per potersi dire, ecco l'ho avuta vinta su di lei. Quelle che ci hanno provato con me sono finite male, molto male


Eh ma quando si raggiunge un giusto equilibrio, come in tutto ci sono i pro ed i contro.
E comunque anche qua sono d'accordo con te


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ci sono donne che corteggiano a prescindere soltanto perchè mosse da invidia (o competizione come la chiami tu). Ma gli uomini dovrebbero essere abbastanza intelligenti da non cadere nella trappola.


Quoto, sapessi che giri mentali poi ti fanno...
Ma l'uomo che capisce che quella ci sta, comunque non è fesso... e a volte ne approfitta.
E a volte chi piange è proprio la donna, ma sul suo errore di valutazione.


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Scusami la schiettezza stellina, ma so che capirai che io scrivendo quello che sto a scrivere non intendo ne offendere ne quant'altro.
> 
> A te non deve sembrare assolutamente nulla! già i tuoi pensieri pongono delle domande che aprono orizzonti che, agli amanti non devono aprirsi. Siete amanti ? per quello che potete oltre il sesso è tutto appagante? godetevelo!! ma oltre lo stare bene, nel tempo che trovate a disposizione, altro non dovete ne cercare ne volere.
> 
> ...


ma vedi è proprio qui il problema gli ho già detto queste cose e lui un po' si è sciolto...ma poco troppo poco! e allora se non vedo segnali dall'altra parte o ne vedo pochini...mi allontano a poco a poco, mi giro più volte mentre me ne vado per vedere se lui manda un segnale per rimanere ma alla fine me ne sto andando...gli voglio bene molto bene ma se non vedo risposte....


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Quoto, sapessi che giri mentali poi ti fanno...
> Ma l'uomo che capisce che quella ci sta, comunque non è fesso... e a volte ne approfitta.
> *E a volte chi piange è proprio la donna, ma sul suo errore di valutazione*.


Concordo. Ripeto, l'emancipazione femminile è una cosa, il mettersi in competizione con un'altra donna è retaggio del passato e dovremmo liberarcene.


----------



## geko (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Concordo. Ripeto, l'emancipazione femminile è una cosa, il mettersi in competizione con un'altra donna è retaggio del passato e dovremmo liberarcene.


Ma lo fate costantemente, spesso del tutto spassionatamente, giusto per dimostrare a voi stesse che se volete, potete. E spesso lo fate in presenza del partner ufficiale. È una cosa che mi da molto fastidio.

Lanciano quelle occhiate quasi a voler dimostrare 'ecco, sta con quella ma intanto sta fissando me'. Beh Ciccia, puoi essere figa quanto vuoi ma non ti degneró di un'occhiata, anche se della persona che in quel momento è con me non me ne puó fregar di meno, anche se quella non è nemmeno la mia ragazza ma la cugina del nipote del prozio di mia nonna e non la scoperei nemmeno con un grissino. È una questione di principio, non mi piace dare soddisfazione in questi casi. L'ho capito ormai il giochino. 

Ma la cosa più triste è che lo fanno anche tra amiche, anzi, a maggior ragione. Da questo punto di vista 100.000 volte meglio l'amicizia maschile!


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Ma lo fate costantemente, spesso del tutto spassionatamente, giusto per dimostrare a voi stesse che se volete, potete. E spesso lo fate in presenza del partner ufficiale. È una cosa che mi da molto fastidio.*


Quotissimo, mi è successo innumerevoli volte sia come partner vittima, che come partner bersaglio.


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Lanciano quelle occhiate quasi a voler dimostrare 'ecco, sta con quella ma intanto sta fissando me'. Beh Ciccia, puoi essere figa quanto vuoi ma non ti degneró di un'occhiata, anche se della persona che in quel momento è con me non me ne puó fregar di meno, anche se quella non è nemmeno la mia ragazza ma la cugina del nipote del prozio di mia nonna e non la scoperei nemmeno con un grissino. È una questione di principio, non mi piace dare soddisfazione in questi casi. L'ho capito ormai il giochino.


Sei come me in questo


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> come vive una amante innamorata? specialmente se sola? La sofferenza del distacco e' traumatica...sino alla prossima che non si e' certi quando avverra', le feste comandate e i week end da sola in attesa di uno squillo...e io di qua con la mia famiglia, sereno, se mi ricordo mando un sms: mi manchi. Eppoi un nuovo incontro di alcune ore e la storia si ripete, la solitudine strazia, vorresti averlo proprio in quel momento ma lui e' con la propria moglie e tu sei convinta che ci stia solo per i figli e con lei non c'e' piu' nulla da anni..me lo ha detto lui, non puo' mentire...il tempo trascorre lento e vivi nel ricordo di quegli attimi rubati e ti scappa un sorriso se pensi che tra 2 giorni lo rivedrai e quando questo accadra' dimenticherai le sofferenze ma, poi ti ritrovi di nuovo sola...a pensare alla tua vita e vorresti tornare indietro, maledici il giorno che lo hai conosciuto, ma e' una droga e non riesci a dire BASTA!
> perche' ormai e' dentro di te e non lo caccerai piu' via. Ragazze non innamoratevi del vostro amante, non vivrete piu'!
> Soprattutto non credete che il suo rapporto con la moglie e' alla frutta....


ottima analisi!!! però una domanda...come si fa a non innamorarsi' oh non è mica un vestito che scelgo o meno la mattina....


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> come vive una amante innamorata? specialmente se sola? La sofferenza del distacco e' traumatica...sino alla prossima che non si e' certi quando avverra', le feste comandate e i week end da sola in attesa di uno squillo...e io di qua con la mia famiglia, sereno, se mi ricordo mando un sms: mi manchi. Eppoi un nuovo incontro di alcune ore e la storia si ripete, la solitudine strazia, vorresti averlo proprio in quel momento ma lui e' con la propria moglie e tu sei convinta che ci stia solo per i figli e con lei non c'e' piu' nulla da anni..me lo ha detto lui, non puo' mentire...il tempo trascorre lento e vivi nel ricordo di quegli attimi rubati e ti scappa un sorriso se pensi che tra 2 giorni lo rivedrai e quando questo accadra' dimenticherai le sofferenze ma, poi ti ritrovi di nuovo sola...a pensare alla tua vita e vorresti tornare indietro, maledici il giorno che lo hai conosciuto, ma e' una droga e non riesci a dire BASTA!
> perche' ormai e' dentro di te e non lo caccerai piu' via. Ragazze non innamoratevi del vostro amante, non vivrete piu'!
> Soprattutto non credete che il suo rapporto con la moglie e' alla frutta....



Le ultime righe sono importanti,cerchiamo di essere sinceri,non raccontiamo balle.La mia ''altra donna''alla fine di una torrenziale telefonata,purtroppo mica molla.....mi ha sparato un..ma tu lo fai l'amore con tua moglie??non ne avevamo mai parlato..ho risposto certo e ci mancherebbe.
Perche'non tutti hanno il coraggio di dirlo.


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Le ultime righe sono importanti,cerchiamo di essere sinceri,non raccontiamo balle.La mia ''altra donna''alla fine di una torrenziale telefonata,purtroppo mica molla.....mi ha sparato un..ma tu lo fai l'amore con tua moglie??non ne avevamo mai parlato..ho risposto certo e ci mancherebbe.
> Perche'non tutti hanno il coraggio di dirlo.


Ma non bisogna nemmeno chiederle quelle cose.
Alla fine una moglie è sempre una moglie, no?


----------



## geko (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sei come me in questo


E mica possono sempre avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.

Che poi questa cosa mi fa sentire come uno di quei peluche che vinci al luna park, niente di più. Inoltre non mi va che la 'giocatrice' in questione pensi che la persona accanto a me in quel momento sia una cogliona, una sfigata ignara di tutto. Allora facciamo che la cogliona stavolta la interpreti tu, dai!


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E mica possono sempre avere il coltello dalla parte del manico.
> 
> Che poi questa cosa mi fa sentire come uno di quei peluche che vinci al luna park, niente di più. Inoltre non mi va che la 'giocatrice' in questione pensi che la persona accanto a me in quel momento sia una cogliona, una sfigata ignara di tutto. Allora facciamo che la cogliona stavolta la interpreti tu, dai!


E magari il suo partner al fianco la becca a guardarti (mentre tu la cachi)... e la cazzia pure da sopra


----------



## geko (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> E magari il suo partner al fianco la becca a guardarti (mentre tu la cachi)... e la cazzia pure da sopra


 Questa mi manca!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma non bisogna nemmeno chiederle quelle cose.
> Alla fine una moglie è sempre una moglie, no?


non hai idea quanti amanti dicano''siamo fratello e sorella''


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma lo fate costantemente, spesso del tutto spassionatamente, giusto per dimostrare a voi stesse che se volete, potete. E spesso lo fate in presenza del partner ufficiale. È una cosa che mi da molto fastidio.
> 
> Lanciano quelle occhiate quasi a voler dimostrare 'ecco, sta con quella ma intanto sta fissando me'. Beh Ciccia, puoi essere figa quanto vuoi ma non ti degneró di un'occhiata, anche se della persona che in quel momento è con me non me ne puó fregar di meno, anche se quella non è nemmeno la mia ragazza ma la cugina del nipote del prozio di mia nonna e non la scoperei nemmeno con un grissino. È una questione di principio, non mi piace dare soddisfazione in questi casi. L'ho capito ormai il giochino.
> 
> Ma la cosa più triste è che lo fanno anche tra amiche, anzi, a maggior ragione. Da questo punto di vista 100.000 volte meglio l'amicizia maschile!


Mi spiace ma confermo. Non tutte sono così ma ci sono. Aborro, come dice Minerva 

ps sarò mica maschio e non me ne sono accorta?


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Sei come me in questo


Siete due bravi ragazzi :up:


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ehm ehm non so perche'sto toccando ferro..brutta storia...io ti voglio..mahhhhhhhh....certo che dobbiamo mettere in conto che facendoi queste cose ci capiti..ma scusa da subito non avevi chiarito...separarmi manco ci penso??


Ma quando si cominciano queste cose mica si pensa alla separazione sai. E' una cosa che si matura dentro il percorso assieme se ci si innamora. A meno che uno a casa non abbia già una situazione tale da pensare alla separazione indipendentemente dall'amante.


----------



## EWY (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ottima analisi!!! però una domanda...come si fa a non innamorarsi' oh non è mica un vestito che scelgo o meno la mattina....


Bisognerebbe imporselo ,io faccio cosi'. Il problema e' che voi donne partite di testa prima di noi e vi fate male..molto male, carenza di affetto? Io credo che quando una donna decide di tradire ( salvo alcuni casi ) lo fa' perche' vi sono problemi di coppia.
Per l'uomo non e' cosi', noi tradiamo per monotonia, per ego, per dimostrare a noi stessi che nonostante tutto siamo ancora sulla breccia, torniamo a casa e siamo soddisfatti, affrontiamo la vita con piu' determinazione. Il vero amore non deve portare sofferenza...se lo facesse sarebbe masochismo.


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe imporselo ,io faccio cosi'. Il problema e' che voi donne partite di testa prima di noi e vi fate male..molto male, carenza di affetto? Io credo che quando una donna decide di tradire ( salvo alcuni casi ) lo fa' perche' vi sono problemi di coppia.
> Per l'uomo non e' cosi', noi tradiamo per monotonia, per ego, per dimostrare a noi stessi che nonostante tutto siamo ancora sulla breccia, torniamo a casa e siamo soddisfatti, *affrontiamo la vita con piu' determinazione*. Il vero amore non deve portare sofferenza...se lo facesse sarebbe masochismo.


La determinazione di tradire per monotonia per ego per dimostrare a voi stessi che nonostante tutto (tutto cosa?) siete ancora sulla breccia?


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2012)

Premetto di non aver letto tutta la discussione.
Stellina forse qualcuno te l'ha già detto. Metti in chiaro le cose e se veramente lui tiene a te come tu a lui lentamente acquisterà fiducia e si lascerà andare.
Quando ho iniziato la mia relazione, dopo ogni volta che ci vedavamo lui spariva per 2 o 3 giorni. Io ho fatto finta di niente. Dopo un paio di mesi dopo un incontro ci siamo salutati e io sorridendo ho detto "ti sento fra 2 o 3 giorni?" Lui mi ha guardato perplesso e gli ho detto chiaramente che avevo ben chiaro il nostro rapporto, che gli volevo bene e esattamente come sento i miei amici quotidianamente mi avrebbe fatto piacere sentire lui. Anche solo per un buongiorno. Che un sms giornaliero non mi avrebbe fatto illudere anche perchè non ne avevo motivo. Sforzati di dargli dei segnali che lo tranquilizzino e poi attendi. Con me ha funzionato, e il sentimento che ci legava è rimasto intatto nonostante tutto quello che abbiamo passato e dopo quasi due anni che la nostra relazione si è chiusa. 
Se nonostante questo resta distante direi che i tuoi sentimenti non sono ricambiati


----------



## EWY (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ma quando si cominciano queste cose mica si pensa alla separazione sai. E' una cosa che si matura dentro il percorso assieme se ci si innamora. A meno che uno a casa non abbia già una situazione tale da pensare alla separazione indipendentemente dall'amante.


E' vero ma molte volte ci si lascia coinvolgere troppo senza riuscire a vedere il rapporto con lucidita', si enfatizzano i pro senza fare molto caso ai contro.
In alcuni casi una relazione clandestina "ripara" un rapporto matrimoniale destinato alla separazione.


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Bisognerebbe imporselo ,io faccio cosi'. Il problema e' che voi donne partite di testa prima di noi e vi fate male..molto male, carenza di affetto? Io credo che quando una donna decide di tradire ( salvo alcuni casi ) lo fa' perche' vi sono problemi di coppia.
> Per l'uomo non e' cosi', noi tradiamo per monotonia, per ego, per dimostrare a noi stessi che nonostante tutto siamo ancora sulla breccia, torniamo a casa e siamo soddisfatti, affrontiamo la vita con piu' determinazione. Il vero amore non deve portare sofferenza...se lo facesse sarebbe masochismo.


ma all'altra cosa doni di te in una relazione tra amanti? cioè siete in 2 anche lì, le tue esigenze e bisogni e i suoi...perchè se eri completamente appagato mica ti guardavi intorno. l'uomo avrà bisogno di sentirsi ancora "grande", la donna di sentirsi "amata e desiderata". quindi è un dualismo anche qui in cui non si può solo ricevere anche perchè dopo svariati mesi ci sono di mezzo anche i legami affettivi che nolenti o volenti insorgono. certo le cose si complicano con i sentimenti ma fare come gli struzzi a me personalmente non piace!!! e poi dai un sms in più!!!mica gli si atrofizzano i polpastrelli???!!!


----------



## EWY (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> La determinazione di tradire per monotonia per ego per dimostrare a voi stessi che nonostante tutto (tutto cosa?) siete ancora sulla breccia?


Nonostante l'eta' per esempio, oppure la pancetta, o semplicemente perche' i figli ti ricordano che stai invecchiando. 
Io ho 52 anni Lei 39...una botta di vita.


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Nonostante l'eta' per esempio, oppure la pancetta, o semplicemente perche' i figli ti ricordano che stai invecchiando.
> Io ho 52 anni Lei 39...una botta di vita.


Grande Ewy,buongiorno,13 anni in piu'bravissimo..si fa'cosi'.oh io non mi lamento sono 26 in +:carneval:....ma..fara' bene alle nostre coronarie?????...per sicurezza sto filando anche una mia coetanea...li'c'e' il tutor..si va piu'tranquilli


----------



## EWY (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Grande Ewy,buongiorno,13 anni in piu'bravissimo..si fa'cosi'.oh io non mi lamento sono 26 in +:carneval:....ma..fara' bene alle nostre coronarie?????...per sicurezza sto filando anche una mia coetanea...li'c'e' il tutor..si va piu'tranquilli


Buongiorno Lothar, 26 in meno? tranquillo... e' un toccasana per le coronarie! Alla nostra tenera eta' guardiamo piu' che altro alla qualita' e intensita' del rapporto, coetanea? naah! che gusto c'e'? tanto vale fermarsi e mettere la testa a posto con la moglie no?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

EWY ha detto:


> Buongiorno Lothar, 26 in meno? tranquillo... e' un toccasana per le coronarie! Alla nostra tenera eta' guardiamo piu' che altro alla qualita' e intensita' del rapporto, coetanea? naah! che gusto c'e'? tanto vale fermarsi e mettere la testa a posto con la moglie no?


toccasana non credo...se si potesse misurare il dispendio di energie tra sesso casalingo e in..trasferta..penso ci vedremmo enormi differenze...uno svuota..l'altro no.coetanea....mica l'ho ancora beccata..vedremo...


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma lo fate costantemente, spesso del tutto spassionatamente, giusto per dimostrare a voi stesse che se volete, potete. E spesso lo fate in presenza del partner ufficiale. È una cosa che mi da molto fastidio.
> 
> Lanciano quelle occhiate quasi a voler dimostrare 'ecco, sta con quella ma intanto sta fissando me'. Beh Ciccia, puoi essere figa quanto vuoi ma non ti degneró di un'occhiata, anche se della persona che in quel momento è con me non me ne puó fregar di meno, anche se quella non è nemmeno la mia ragazza ma la cugina del nipote del prozio di mia nonna e non la scoperei nemmeno con un grissino. È una questione di principio, non mi piace dare soddisfazione in questi casi. L'ho capito ormai il giochino.
> 
> Ma la cosa più triste è che lo fanno anche tra amiche, anzi, a maggior ragione. Da questo punto di vista 100.000 volte meglio l'amicizia maschile!



ahahhahahhahhahah

ma de che??

orrido luogo comune, che ne sai delle amicizie femminili? lo stesso che ne so io di quelle maschili, cioè: nulla


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ahahhahahhahhahah
> 
> ma de che??
> 
> *orrido luogo comune*, che ne sai delle amicizie femminili? lo stesso che ne so io di quelle maschili, cioè: nulla


Si capisce che le tipe così le abbiamo conosciute solo io, Geko e Andy


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Si capisce che le tipe così le abbiamo conosciute solo io, Geko e Andy


anche io!


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche io!


Meno male, cominciamo davvero a credere di essere maschio 
Grazie Sbri :up:


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Si capisce che le tipe così le abbiamo conosciute solo io, Geko e Andy


guarda MK, l'ultima cosa che mi passa per la mente è creare equivoci con uomini per cui non ho interesse
è così facile "beccare", che di certo non mi metto nella posizione di venire infastidita da avance non gradite, anzi, tutto il contrario! meglio far capire subito che non c'è interesse!
e così le mie amiche
credo anche tu, pensaci un po'


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> anche io!



ma io non vedo tutta questa competizione
sono ingenua??
di certo non sono furba


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> guarda MK, l'ultima cosa che mi passa per la mente è creare equivoci con uomini per cui non ho interesse
> è così facile "beccare", che di certo non mi metto nella posizione di venire infastidita da avance non gradite, anzi, tutto il contrario! meglio far capire subito che non c'è interesse!
> e così le mie amiche
> credo anche tu, pensaci un po'


A me è successo, magari non proprio amiche amiche, diciamo conoscenti affettuose , sai quelle tutte tesoro di qui cara di là, che poi alla prima occasione fanno le gattemorte col tuo partner. Non tanto perchè vogliono lui ma soltanto per fare un dispetto a te.


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ahahhahahhahhahah
> 
> ma de che??
> 
> orrido luogo comune, che ne sai delle amicizie femminili? lo stesso che ne so io di quelle maschili, cioè: nulla


Luogo comune cosa? Amicizie cosa?
Non c'entra nulla.
Mai stata in un locale (pizzerie, pub, ristoranti, discoteche)? Ci sono stati anni in cui uscivo così tanto da venirmi anche il voltastomaco, e il poensiero di stare una serata in casa era, anzi, un sollievo. Sembrava una guerra. Si deve uscire. Punto.
E ti garantisco di tipe sconosciute che ti guardano con occhi maliziosi (e non le conosco, non sono mie amiche) ne stanno a bizzeffe. Spesso capita che il segnale sia talmente forte da farti pensare davvero: questa ci sta, ora!
Un mio collega, con cui andavo spesso in vari convegni in Italia e all'estero, amava molto questo gioco.
Quando ci sedevamo ad un tavolo, lui studiava anche la logistica. Si guardava intorno e prendeva un tavolo in cui poteva sistemarsi di fronte a chi riteneva opportuno, e mai di faccia a guardare un muro. Se nel locale c'era poca gente, o era vuoto, non entrava, e andavamo in giro a cercare su quelle basi...
Naturalmente, io parlo da maschio, perchè non sono donna e nessun uomo mi guarda quando sto seduto al tavolo... Questo lo devono dire le donne.


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> A me è successo, magari non proprio amiche amiche, diciamo conoscenti affettuose , sai quelle tutte tesoro di qui cara di là, che poi alla prima occasione fanno le gattemorte col tuo partner. Non tanto perchè vogliono lui ma soltanto per fare un dispetto a te.



meno male che erano affettuose


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Luogo comune cosa? Amicizie cosa?
> Non c'entra nulla.
> Mai stata in un locale (pizzerie, pub, ristoranti, discoteche)? Ci sono stati anni in cui uscivo così tanto da venirmi anche il voltastomaco, e il poensiero di stare una serata in casa era, anzi, un sollievo. Sembrava una guerra. Si deve uscire. Punto.
> *E ti garantisco di tipe sconosciute che ti guardano con occhi maliziosi (e non le conosco, non sono mie amiche) ne stanno a bizzeffe.* Spesso capita che il segnale sia talmente forte da farti pensare davvero: questa ci sta, ora!
> ...



ti credo, ma io mica le noto, che me frega?
non si parlava di questo, ma delle donne che buttano l'amo di continuo anche se non c'è interesse
o ho capito male?


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti credo, ma io mica le noto, che me frega?
> non si parlava di questo, ma delle donne che buttano l'amo di continuo anche se non c'è interesse
> o ho capito male?


Beh ma fa sempre parte della mancanza di interesse. Non ti guardo perchè mi piaci (o ti scoperei volentieri o ti sposerei subito ) ma solo perchè se tu ricambi lo sguardo io mi sento valorizzata. Perchè io valgo . Se poi quel tipo di sguardo viene mandato al partner maschile e la partner femminile è pure tua amica o conoscente ed è  lì presente, beh...


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ti credo, ma io mica le noto, che me frega?
> non si parlava di questo, ma delle donne che buttano l'amo di continuo anche se non c'è interesse
> o ho capito male?


Ma infatti spesso non vi è interesse.
E' la ricerca continua della conferma di sentirsi desiderate.
Naturale che è così. Se stai ad un tavolo con il tuo partner e guardi un altro, che non hai mai visto e non conosci... non ci farai mai nulla... ma ti piace essere guardata e desiderata. Magari pensi: chissà come schiatta quello, che tanto io non gliela dò. Però come mi guarda, devo essere davvero una donna magnetica... ci so fare! E so che se voglio me lo porto a letto. Sta già lì a sbavarmi dietro. Domani lo racconto alle amiche...
E' così 

Una volta successe questo. Una domenica di 4 anni fa circa, andai allo zoo con due mie amiche. Quando tornammo, prendemmo un aperitivo in un bar, e c'erano due uomini cheuna delle mie amiche trovò molto attraente. Se lo squadrò per bene, ai limiti dell'imbarazzo, e quello corrispose.
Quando uscimmo (quel giorno me lo ricordo benissimo per un altro motivo personale) lei decise addirittura di andare oltre: mise un bigliettino incastrato nella fessura della portiera della macchina, con il suo numero di telefono.
Quello più tardi la chiamò.
La sera successiva decisero di vedersi, appartati in macchina in una zona isolata (lui era sposato e non voleva farsi vedere in giro), e mi chiese di seguirla perchè alla fine non si fidava poi così tanto. E io da lontano al buio nella mia macchina, con un'altra amica, a stare di guardia (pensa che belle situazioni... per gli amici cosa si fa...).
Ad un certo punto lei uscì dalla macchina correndo, salì sulla mia e mi disse di andarcene. Era sconvolta.
Quello voleva andare subito al soldo, mentre lei voleva conoscerlo, ma lui si tolse subito la maglietta e le disse: leccami tutto...
Però... però... però... morale della favola: tu intanto il bigliettino allo sconosciuto lo dai, no?


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

*Andy*

cambiare giro di amicizie no? Ma le conosci tutte tu le pazze 
Comunque, per par condicio, ci sono pure uomini che fanno così no? Alla ricerca del cucco selvaggio magari pure con la partner ufficiale a fianco, che tristezza


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ma infatti spesso non vi è interesse.
> E' la ricerca continua della conferma di sentirsi desiderate.
> Naturale che è così. Se stai ad un tavolo con il tuo partner e guardi un altro, che non hai mai visto e non conosci... non ci farai mai nulla... ma ti piace essere guardata e desiderata. Magari pensi: chissà come schiatta quello, che tanto io non gliela dò. Però come mi guarda, devo essere davvero una donna magnetica... ci so fare! E so che se voglio me lo porto a letto. Sta già lì a sbavarmi dietro. Domani lo racconto alle amiche...
> E' così
> ...


auahauaahahahahahaahaah a me hanno dato del "ugo" ma me sa che.... non sono solo.


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> cambiare giro di amicizie no? Ma le conosci tutte tu le pazze
> Comunque, per par condicio, ci sono pure uomini che fanno così no? Alla ricerca del cucco selvaggio con la partner ufficiale a fianco, che tristezza


Sì, sì, sì.
Avevo un amico che ragionava come Lothar sul tradimento.
Aveva la partner ufficiale, ma viveva sempre con la mano sulla patta.
Era eccitato in continuazione, e tradiva da guinness dei primati.
Una volta stavo con una mia fidanzata e lo incontrai con un'altra ragazza (non la sua fidanzata), e la presentò come amica. Era di una bruttezza inaudita, ma aveva un seno gigante (una sesta? Non so).
Successivamente, mi disse: hai visto quella? Che tette? Me le scopo a sangue...

PS: aggiungo che lui era proprio strano. Anche agli amici uomini allungava le mani. Sai, le carezze sulle spalle e cose del genere?
Che stai in pizzeria, lui si alza per andare in bagno, ti passa dietro le spalle, si ferma, e ti fa... i massaggi... mentre parla...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ma io non vedo tutta questa competizione
> sono ingenua??
> di certo non sono furba


Mai stata in un ambiente di lavoro dove ci sia un capo uomo e più donne nel gruppo di lavoro? E il capo... diciamo sensibile alle attrattive femminili?
Un incubo... si scatena la gara proprio.. addirittura mi è capitato questo: meeting aziendale di 2 giorni lontano dalla mia sede, si deve dormire fuori.
Per una serie di motivi(primo di tutti una consegna che scadeva) chiedo dall'essere dispensata. Nulla.
Prenotano l'albergo e per risparmiare viene chiesto di condividere la camera con un collega ovviamente dello stesso sesso.
Io mi rifiuto, se proprio devo andarci, voglio dormire per i cavoli miei: successe un pandemonio, le altre donne mi accusarono di volermi fare il direttore generale davanti a tutti i colleghi... perchè prima di dirlo alle segretarie avevo chiesto di parlare con lui per chiedere di essere esentata in extremis.
Ero talmente abituata ad essere attaccata dalle altre donne che ci ho riso sopra.


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mai stata in un ambiente di lavoro dove ci sia un capo uomo e più donne nel gruppo di lavoro? E il capo... diciamo sensibile alle attrattive femminili?
> Un incubo... si scatena la gara proprio.. addirittura mi è capitato questo: meeting aziendale di 2 giorni lontano dalla mia sede, si deve dormire fuori.
> Per una serie di motivi(primo di tutti una consegna che scadeva) chiedo dall'essere dispensata. Nulla.
> Prenotano l'albergo e per risparmiare viene chiesto di condividere la camera con un collega ovviamente dello stesso sesso.
> ...


Ma non me lo dire eh? Ma non me lo dire eh? Sfondi un culo aperto XD...
Ed eccola che arriva sta qua per ultima e si crede subito la figa della situazione....e vuole passare davanti a tutte...guarda un casino che non ti dico...
Le altre insorgono eh? Ehi cretina cosa ti credevi di fare con il conte eh? C'ero prima io...ed esplode un casin...e una inizia a me mi ha detto che sono figa...l'altra e me mi ha detto che mi viene a trovare...l'altra ehi a me ha detto che mi sposa...tutto un casin del genere...

Eh che cos'è tutto questo pollaio eh? Eh?
Buone buone che ce n'è per tutte eh?


----------



## geko (27 Gennaio 2012)

free ha detto:


> ahahhahahhahhahah
> 
> ma de che??
> 
> orrido luogo comune, che ne sai delle amicizie femminili? lo stesso che ne so io di quelle maschili, cioè: nulla


Non ho pregiudizi sulle amicizie femminili eh, ci sono quelle vere e quelle finte, come in tutti i rapporti umani. Ho amici maschi, ho amiche donne che sono davvero solo amiche. Io parlo basandomi su quello che ho visto ed è capitato a me. Se parli di luoghi comuni ti stai rivolgendo alla persona sbagliata.

Sarà una ricerca di consenso ed approvazione, evidentemente queste 2 cose non tutte riescono a trovarle semplicemente guardandosi allo specchio dicendo 'Ah peró, quanto sono figa oggi!'. Peró se quello smette di ascoltare la tizia che gli sta parlando con tanto pathos solo per voltarsi verso di te e concentrarsi sulla tua scollatura allora ti senti di nuovo la regina di Biancaneve, la più bella del reame.  

E spesso è del tutto disinteressata la principessa sul pisello in questione, sì. Altre volte invece ti si farebbe sul serio, ma poi vedessi che grandi manifestazioni d'affetto con la sua amica nonché fidanzata/moglie dell'omino: 'amore di qua, tesoro di là'. 




MK ha detto:


> Comunque, per par condicio, ci sono pure uomini che fanno così no? Alla ricerca del cucco selvaggio magari pure con la partner ufficiale a fianco, che tristezza


Assolutamente vero. Peró almeno l'amico che si tromba mia moglie non viene da me a raccontarmi quanto siamo amici, quanto mi vuole bene e farebbe di tutto per me, eh. 

Non voglio fare polemica, sia chiaro. Io sono un femminista irremovibile finché non c'è da guidare una macchina.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io sono un femminista irremovibile finché non c'è da guidare una macchina.


:bleble:


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sabina_ ha detto:


> Ma quando si cominciano queste cose mica si pensa alla separazione sai. E' una cosa che si matura dentro il percorso assieme se ci si innamora. A meno che uno a casa non abbia già una situazione tale da pensare alla separazione indipendentemente dall'amante.


Sara'come dici tu cara Saby,grazie al cielo io non faccio nessun percorso,non ci penso neanche ad innamorarmi.A casa mia sto troppo bene,figurati se posso pensare ad un'altra moglie,poi proprio l'amante mai.Piuttosto divento gay..che brutta cosa,passare da incontri clandestini a coniugi....squallido e triste..poi c'e'chi lo fa'..e mi fanno tanta pena.


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sara'come dici tu cara Saby,grazie al cielo io non faccio nessun percorso,non ci penso neanche ad innamorarmi.A casa mia sto troppo bene,figurati se posso pensare ad un'altra moglie,poi proprio l'amante mai.Piuttosto divento gay..che brutta cosa,passare da incontri clandestini a coniugi....squallido e triste..poi c'e'chi lo fa'..e mi fanno tanta pena.


lothar ma tu la tua amante come la tratti? cioè la cerchi? ogni giorno la senti o no? le racconti di te e dei tuoi figli o del lavoro? condividi con lei qualcosa oltreeeee...le fai dei regalini? non è per criticarti è per capire meglio il vostro punto di vista così poi magari ci capisco qualcosa dal mio...


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Io sono un femminista irremovibile finché non c'è da guidare una macchina.


Vieni a guidare a Roma..... poi ne riparliamo! 
:calcio:


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Vieni a guidare a Roma..... poi ne riparliamo!
> :calcio:


Ehm... vai a guidare a Napoli.
Prendi la patente a 18 anni e vai in pensione a 25, per esaurimento nervoso...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lothar ma tu la tua amante come la tratti? cioè la cerchi? ogni giorno la senti o no? le racconti di te e dei tuoi figli o del lavoro? condividi con lei qualcosa oltreeeee...le fai dei regalini? non è per criticarti è per capire meglio il vostro punto di vista così poi magari ci capisco qualcosa dal mio...


ogni giorno no ci mancherebbe,non parlo di niente che riguarda le cose che faccio,gia'mi fa due palle cosi'perche'non trova lavoro,condividere??lei vorrebbe sapere..e'fissata che io veda anche altre donne...ma io glisso.
ahahahahha amica mia cosa puo'condividere un'uomo di 54 anni con una ragazza di 28?niente.Regali,a Natale ma cavolata,stop...e che nessuno nomini il 15 febbraio


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ogni giorno no ci mancherebbe,non parlo di niente che riguarda le cose che faccio,gia'mi fa due palle cosi'perche'non trova lavoro,condividere??lei vorrebbe sapere..e'fissata che io veda anche altre donne...ma io glisso.
> ahahahahha amica mia cosa puo'condividere un'uomo di 54 anni con una ragazza di 28?niente.Regali,a Natale ma cavolata,stop...e che nessuno nomini il 15 febbraio


Non era il 14?


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ogni giorno no ci mancherebbe,non parlo di niente che riguarda le cose che faccio,gia'mi fa due palle cosi'perche'non trova lavoro,condividere??lei vorrebbe sapere..e'fissata che io veda anche altre donne...ma io glisso.
> ahahahahha amica mia cosa puo'condividere un'uomo di 54 anni con una ragazza di 28?niente.Regali,a Natale ma cavolata,stop...e che nessuno nomini il 15 febbraio


Temo sia il 14, se ti riferisci a San Valentino... Lotharoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Sole (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Basterebbe essere chiari dall'inizio,* anche se quello che cerchi non è un amante ma una relazione parallela*. Poi sul perchè andare a cercare una relazione parallela possiamo scrivere post e post . Su questo sbagliano soprattutto gli uomini secondo me, alcuni uomini (per fortuna esistono le eccezioni). Uomini che corteggiano per avere la scopata allo stesso modo in cui corteggerebbero se volessero una relazione. Di solito la differenza si comprende solo dopo...


Scusate, sono nella fase delle domande. Che differenza c'è tra un amante e una relazione parallela?


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> ogni giorno no ci mancherebbe,non parlo di niente che riguarda le cose che faccio,gia'mi fa due palle cosi'perche'non trova lavoro,condividere??lei vorrebbe sapere..e'fissata che io veda anche altre donne...ma io glisso.
> ahahahahha amica mia cosa puo'condividere un'uomo di 54 anni con una ragazza di 28?niente.Regali,a Natale ma cavolata,stop...e che nessuno nomini il 15 febbraio


io con U. parlo di lui e dei suoi figli, di me e dei miei, del lavoro, degli hobby, delle cose di attualità, dei libri o dei film, lui fa pensierini a me alla prole, certo non enormi devono passare inosservati o che li abbia potuti comprare io ma comunque pensati sulle mie esigenze e preferenze (ed io idem). siamo usciti a cena e pranzo, cinema...


----------



## Sole (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> io con U. parlo di lui e dei suoi figli, di me e dei miei, del lavoro, degli hobby, delle cose di attualità, dei libri o dei film, lui fa pensierini a me alla prole, certo non enormi devono passare inosservati o che li abbia potuti comprare io ma comunque pensati sulle mie esigenze e preferenze (ed io idem). siamo usciti a cena e pranzo, cinema...


U. è il tuo amante? Fa regali ai tuoi figli?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Temo sia il 14, se ti riferisci a San Valentino... Lotharoneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee



Sbri beato tuo marito...se non sai cosa si festeggia il 15.....vediamo chi indovina...


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> U. è il tuo amante? Fa regali ai tuoi figli?


sì U. è capitato che vedesse qualcosa e me lo portasse per loro...vedi sole so che mi vuole bene e lui sa che la prole la amo e lui applica la proprietà transitiva...io no solo a lui. però c'è da dire che lui consce i miei io non conosco i suoi.


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri beato tuo marito...se non sai cosa si festeggia il 15.....vediamo chi indovina...[/QUOT  il 14 san valentino, il 15 dei single


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusate, sono nella fase delle domande. Che differenza c'è tra un amante e una relazione parallela?


Boh!! forse è un modo per distinguere la presa per il culo a se stessi e non.


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sbri beato tuo marito...se non sai cosa si festeggia il 15.....vediamo chi indovina...[/QUOT  il 14 san valentino, il 15 dei single
> ...


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Mah... il 15 è un aborro di festeggiamento.
Un single, quando lo è, lo vive sulla sua pelle ogni giorno... quel giorno che fa? Invece di bere 2 birre ne beve 3, come auto-pensierino?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> lothar57 ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Sbri beato tuo marito...se non sai cosa si festeggia il 15.....vediamo chi indovina...[/QUOT il 14 san valentino, il 15 dei single
> ...


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Sbri beato tuo marito...se non sai cosa si festeggia il 15.....vediamo chi indovina...


INFATTI... NON LO SAPEVO


----------



## geko (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> :bleble:


Ma figurati se Medusa si sposta in macchina. 



Simy ha detto:


> Vieni a guidare a Roma..... poi ne riparliamo!
> :calcio:





Andy ha detto:


> Ehm... vai a guidare a Napoli.
> Prendi la patente a 18 anni e vai in pensione a 25, per esaurimento nervoso...


Ahahaha, questo perché non sapete dove io ho preso la patente!

Comunque sti cazzi, provate a guidare a Nuova Delhi e rimpiangerete tutte le città italiane!


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ahahaha, questo perché non sapete dove io ho preso la patente!
> 
> Comunque 'sti cazzi, provate a guidare a Nuova Delhi e rimpiangerete tutte le città italiane!


Lì devi evitare anche i buoi per le strade


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> stellina ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Mi meraviglio di te Stellina....possibile che lo sappia solo io???sieti tutti cosi bravi??
> ...


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Una volta andai con dei miei amici maschi a "festeggiare" in un locale.

Na tristezza... nessuno voleva essere single...


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Una volta andai con dei miei amici maschi a "festeggiare" in un locale.
> 
> Na tristezza... nessuno voleva essere single...


io invece ho delle amiche di vecchia data con cui siamo rimaste Amiche da sempre...noi festeggiamo san valentino tra di noi e ci regaliamo un cioccolatino a testa.faccio persino un pensierino alla prole. perchè per me san valentino è più che la festa degli innamorati, la festa delle persone che si vogliono bene...


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> INFATTI... NON LO SAPEVO



Scusa Sbri e'il 13 febbraio...perdo colpi....be se non la so nessuno meglio..non lo sa neanche il mio''ammmmorre''...

taglio corto e'la festa degli amanti..invornita|


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> io invece ho delle amiche di vecchia data con cui siamo rimaste Amiche da sempre...noi festeggiamo san valentino tra di noi e ci regaliamo un cioccolatino a testa.faccio persino un pensierino alla prole. perchè per me san valentino è più che la festa degli innamorati, la festa delle persone che si vogliono bene...


Parlavo del 15, la giornata dedicata ai single, che in realtà sarebbe da riferirsi ai single per scelta consapevole.


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Sbri e'il 13 febbraio...perdo colpi....be se non la so nessuno meglio..non lo sa neanche il mio''ammmmorre''...
> 
> taglio corto e'la festa degli amanti..invornita|


Mo mi confondi, ricordavo che era il 15. Forse perchè negli ultimi anni ero interessato al 14


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Scusa Sbri e'il 13 febbraio...perdo colpi....be se non la so nessuno meglio..non lo sa neanche il mio''ammmmorre''...
> 
> taglio corto e'la festa degli amanti..invornita|


allora riassumiamo: 
13 single
14 san valentino
15 amanti


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> allora riassumiamo:
> 13 single
> 14 san valentino
> 15 amanti


Manca il 23.


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> allora riassumiamo:
> 13 single
> 14 san valentino
> 15 amanti


No ricordavo bene, pensavo che Lothar parlasse della festa dei single.
E':

13 amanti
14 san valentino
15 single


----------



## Ultimo (27 Gennaio 2012)

Lotharrrrrrr hai combinato un casinooooooooooooo!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> No ricordavo bene, pensavo che Lothar parlasse della festa dei single.
> E':
> 
> 13 amanti
> ...


:up:esatto..io 2 regali non li faccio pero'


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Che sta il 23? Santa Beata Giuseppina?

Da Wikipedia:

*Feste e ricorrenze*

*Nazionali*



Guyana – Festa nazionale 
Russia – Giorno dei difensori della Patria (già giorno dell'Armata Rossa) 
 *Religiose*

Cristianesimo:


San Giovanni Theristis, monaco 
San Lazzaro, monaco a Costantinopoli 
San Livio martire romano 
San Pitosforo da Frederikshavn, monaco 
 

San Policarpo, vescovo e martire 
San Primiano di Ancona, vescovo e martire 
Santa Romana, venerata a Todi 
Beata Giuseppina Vannini, cofondatrice delle Figlie di San Camillo 
Beata Rafaela Ybarra de Vilallonga, fondatrice delle Suore dei Santi Angeli Custodi 
 Religione romana antica e moderna:


Terminalia 
Giorno dei Lari Familiari


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Manca il 23.


e c'hai ragione!!!
13 amanti
14 san valentino
15 single
23 san policarpo (così c'è scritto sul mio calendario!!!):carneval:

qualcuno desidera che inserisca ancora qualche numerino?:carneval:


----------



## Sole (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sì U. è capitato che vedesse qualcosa e me lo portasse per loro...vedi sole so che mi vuole bene e lui sa che la prole la amo e lui applica la proprietà transitiva...io no solo a lui. però c'è da dire che lui consce i miei io non conosco i suoi.


Per me sarebbe fuori luogo, ma mi rendo conto che non tutti siamo uguali... io non posso nemmeno pensare di far conoscere i miei figli all'amante. Mi infastidisce solo l'idea.


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Beh ma fa sempre parte della mancanza di interesse. Non ti guardo perchè mi piaci (o ti scoperei volentieri o ti sposerei subito ) ma solo perchè se tu ricambi lo sguardo io mi sento valorizzata. Perchè io valgo . Se poi quel tipo di sguardo viene mandato al partner maschile e la partner femminile è pure tua amica o conoscente ed è  lì presente, beh...


non ho capito nulla!
troppo difficile, così mi si incrocia la vista


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Per me sarebbe fuori luogo, ma mi rendo conto che non tutti siamo uguali... io non posso nemmeno pensare di far conoscere i miei figli all'amante. Mi infastidisce solo l'idea.


ma è capitato che si conoscessero prima che fossimo amanti...anni fa. perchè ti infastidisce?


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Claudio. ha detto:


> Manca il 23.


e non farmi diventare volgare! :carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma è capitato che si conoscessero prima che fossimo amanti...anni fa. perchè ti infastidisce?


Ma quanto si somigliano le nostre storie? Ogni giorno di più


----------



## Sole (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ma è capitato che si conoscessero prima che fossimo amanti...anni fa. perchè ti infastidisce?


Perchè io tendo a concepire le storie extraconiugali come qualcosa di nettamente separato dalla mia famiglia. Quasi un mondo parallelo.
Ma, ripeto, è una MIA visione della cosa. Diversa dalla tua come probabilmente sono diverse le motivazioni che spingono a tradire.


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

cazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzooooooo il terremotoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## free (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Non ho pregiudizi sulle amicizie femminili eh, ci sono quelle vere e quelle finte, come in tutti i rapporti umani. Ho amici maschi, ho amiche donne che sono davvero solo amiche. Io parlo basandomi su quello che ho visto ed è capitato a me. Se parli di luoghi comuni ti stai rivolgendo alla persona sbagliata.
> 
> Sarà una ricerca di consenso ed approvazione, evidentemente queste 2 cose non tutte riescono a trovarle semplicemente guardandosi allo specchio dicendo 'Ah peró, quanto sono figa oggi!'.* Peró se quello smette di ascoltare la tizia che gli sta parlando con tanto pathos solo per voltarsi verso di te e concentrarsi sulla tua scollatura allora ti senti di nuovo la regina di Biancaneve, la più bella del reame.  *
> 
> ...



ma no, dai, non è mica vero
quello che mi interessa è lì davanti a me, perchè dovrei guardarmi in giro?
in più, quello davanti a me sicuramente apprezza tale comportamento...se non è troppo impegnato a guardarsi in giro:carneval:

come per le macchine, sempre avuto belle macchine, guardo la mia e guido io


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> cazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzooooooo il terremotoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


Ieri o ora?


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Ieri o ora?


oraaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!


----------



## Sabina_ (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> sabina spiega spiega!!!! sono tutta orecchie!!! ti pregoooooo


Non e' semplice da spiegare. Il presupposto e' che alla base ci sia il sentimento da entrambe le parti. La chiave sta nella dolcezza e nella ricerca delle motivazioni di certi comportamenti, nel dialogo, nella serenità del rapporto ma anche nel non lasciar passare le cose, sopratutto quelle che non piacciono. Abbiamo fatto dei grandi passi in questi mesi io e lui l'uno verso l'altro.


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Cioè, Stellina sta sotto le macerie...
Dove il terremoto?


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Cioè, Stellina sta sotto le macerie...
> Dove il terremoto?


non scherziamo..forte scossa in Liguria 6 minuti fa


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Scusate, sono nella fase delle domande. Che differenza c'è tra un amante e una relazione parallela?


Non scusarti Sole, è sempre un piacere parlare con te . Secondo me la differenza sta nelle aspettative. Un amante è un'oasi nella quotidianità, una relazione parallela è un vorrei ma non posso, però lo vorrei. Vorrei stare con lui, non come oasi ma come compagna, ma non so se ne vale la pena di lasciare quello che già ho. Sempre che dall'altra parte ci sia lo stesso desiderio. E qui nascono i casini.


----------



## Nocciola (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Cioè, Stellina sta sotto le macerie...
> Dove il terremoto?


Milano


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Cioè, Stellina sta sotto le macerie...
> Dove il terremoto?


mi ha tremato la sedia sotto un bel po: Milano, genova, Bologna ma ancora no so dov'è stato l'epicentro


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Andy ha detto:


> Cioè, Stellina sta sotto le macerie...
> Dove il terremoto?


sto leggendo su google ma qui si è bloccato tutto. io sono in liguria!!! cazzo mi è tremato il letto con movimento sussultorio. hanno schioccato i vetri.... sembra milano ma è stata lunga almeno 10-15 secondi


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

L'ho sentita anch'io. Questa era più forte di quella dell'altro giorno.


----------



## geko (27 Gennaio 2012)

Epicentro a Modena, dicono...


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> mi ha tremato la sedia sotto un bel po: Milano, genova, Bologna ma ancora no so dov'è stato l'epicentro


La questione terremoti in Italia è ben nota.
L'Italia è attraversata da una faglia che passa per la Sicilia e prosegue lungo le Eolie, Vesuvio, Campi Flegrei e poi verso nord. Siamo una Stato a elevatissimo rischio sismico, tanto che abbiamo gli Appennini e le Alpi a ridosso.
Dove sto io (per poco ancora) le scosse arrivano molto smorzate, perchè il sottosuolo qui è come un budino, mentre dalle vostre parti è roccia, quindi quando arriva si sente, eccome.


----------



## Sbriciolata (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Epicentro a Modena, dicono...


Frignano, è la faglia che passa da Modena e Parma


----------



## Niko74 (27 Gennaio 2012)

Si è sentito bene pure in Veneto...5-6 secondi buoni con mobili e vetri che vibravano.
Molto peggio però quello di Mercoledi a Parma.


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

Niko74 ha detto:


> Si è sentito bene pure in Veneto...5-6 secondi buoni con mobili e vetri che vibravano.
> Molto peggio però quello di Mercoledi a Parma.


qui si è sentito di più oggi!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> qui si è sentito di più oggi!!!


Bo provincia   sentito  niente..,ma sono preoccupato,,mia fiamma reggiana mi ha scritto''no danni ma paura folle''sono molto proccupato per lei,non rispnde piu'a sms..se qualcuno e'di li'..per favore mi aggiorni


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Bo provincia   sentito  niente..,ma sono preoccupato,,mia fiamma reggiana mi ha scritto''no danni ma paura folle''sono molto proccupato per lei,non rispnde piu'a sms..se qualcuno e'di li'..per favore mi aggiorni


ecco tornando al discorso tu hai voluto sapere come stava...lui un bel silenzio!!! ehhhhh che vuoi che sia un terremoto! mi fa di un incazz....
comunque se ti può rasserenare anche qui si è paralizzato tutto per un po': cell internet e tv


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ecco tornando al discorso tu hai voluto sapere come stava...lui un bel silenzio!!! ehhhhh che vuoi che sia un terremoto! mi fa di un incazz....
> comunque se ti può rasserenare anche qui si è paralizzato tutto per un po': cell internet e tv


aspetta Stellina..per me questa donna e'una voce,cell,email e stop,mai conosciuta,ma e'un po'che siamo in contatto,insomma non e'la mia amante

brutta roba il terremoto m ricordo l'Irpinia la mattina dopo....


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> aspetta Stellina..per me questa donna e'una voce,cell,email e stop,mai conosciuta,ma e'un po'che siamo in contatto,insomma non e'la mia amante
> 
> brutta roba il terremoto m ricordo l'Irpinia la mattina dopo....


Lothar ma se sei preoccupato prova a chiamarla no? Comunque sei un tenerone


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lothar ma se sei preoccupato prova a chiamarla no? *Comunque sei un tenerone*


anche secondo me sotto quella scorza si nasconde un tenerone!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lothar ma se sei preoccupato prova a chiamarla no? Comunque sei un tenerone


non posso MK  e'sposata e ha due figlie,la sento solo in pausa lavoro. e stop


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> non posso MK  e'sposata e ha due figlie,la sento solo in pausa lavoro. e stop


beh ma se uno ti telefona per sapere come va lì gli altri mica sanno che tipo di relazione c'è tra voi!!!! sai quante persone mi hanno telefonato oggi pome? tanti: colleghi, amici, amiche, familiari insomma tutti tranne lui!!!!!!!!!! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> beh ma se uno ti telefona per sapere come va lì *gli altri mica sanno che tipo di relazione c'è tra voi*!!!! sai quante persone mi hanno telefonato oggi pome? tanti: colleghi, amici, amiche, familiari insomma tutti tranne lui!!!!!!!!!! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Appunto...


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Appunto...


scusa non mi sono spiegata...tutte le persone che in qualche modo hanno a che fare con me ( colleghi ) o tengono a me (parenti, amici, amiche) mi hanno telefonato....tutti tranne quel disinteressato di U...era per dire che a lui non frega di me più di tanto


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> scusa non mi sono spiegata...tutte le persone che in qualche modo hanno a che fare con me ( colleghi ) o tengono a me (parenti, amici, amiche) mi hanno telefonato....tutti tranne quel disinteressato di U...era per dire che a lui non frega di me più di tanto


Ma io mi riferivo a Lothar. Il tuo pensiero era chiaro, mi dispiace, forse era troppo impegnato in altro. Riunione di lavoro?


----------



## Andy (27 Gennaio 2012)

Ma è chiaro.
Una scossa, si muove un tavolo, il lampadario. E finisce lì.
Chiamare significa dare segnali che si vorrebbero evitare, no?


----------



## Sole (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Non scusarti Sole, è sempre un piacere parlare con te . Secondo me la differenza sta nelle aspettative. Un amante è un'oasi nella quotidianità, una relazione parallela è un vorrei ma non posso, però lo vorrei. Vorrei stare con lui, non come oasi ma come compagna, ma non so se ne vale la pena di lasciare quello che già ho. Sempre che dall'altra parte ci sia lo stesso desiderio. E qui nascono i casini.


Ok, capito... insomma, l'amante ti rende piacevole la vita e la relazione parallela te la complica.

Grazie


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

sì era impegnato nel lavoro, sì magari era in auto e non se ne è accorto, sì magari io lo scuso solo e lui è uno stronzo che non si farà sentire fino al nostro prossimo appuntamento!!!


----------



## lothar57 (27 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Ma io mi riferivo a Lothar. Il tuo pensiero era chiaro, mi dispiace, forse era troppo impegnato in altro. Riunione di lavoro?


contro il terremoto non c'e'niente da fare,ora mi dicono centro Bo,palazzi alti hanno ballato...mia amica ''ora tutto ok''meglio cosi'..non sono tenero ragazzi,so cosa vuole dire ..Balvano la ricordero'finche'campo


----------



## MK (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sole ha detto:


> Ok, capito... insomma, l'amante ti rende piacevole la vita e la relazione parallela te la complica.
> 
> Grazie


Sole interpreto eh, io esperienze nel campo non ne ho. E spero di non averne


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e c'hai ragione!!!
> 13 amanti
> 14 san valentino
> 15 single
> ...


11 novembre...san martino di tours...a ruviano festeggiano...i...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Gennaio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Frignano, è la faglia che passa da Modena e Parma


Frignano la patria delle maestre piangenti...
E cosa avevo detto io per il 2012? Morte e distruzione...
Penso che per fine marzo mi rassereno un po'...
Ma dietro queste scosse ci sono sempre io con la mia cricca!


----------



## Non Registrato (27 Gennaio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> beh ma se uno ti telefona per sapere come va lì gli altri mica sanno che tipo di relazione c'è tra voi!!!! sai quante persone mi hanno telefonato oggi pome? tanti: colleghi, amici, amiche, familiari insomma tutti tranne lui!!!!!!!!!! arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggg


Consolati neanche io oggi l'ho sentito solo questa mattina via sms, che acso strano mi rispondeva.... tra un pò andrò a casa e non lo sentirò fino a Lunedi... ma forse era impegnato, forse era a casa, forse non poteva chiamarmi, consoliamoci la nostra storia sarà sempre cosi .. ormai non me la prendo più


----------



## stellina (27 Gennaio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> 11 novembre...san martino di tours...a ruviano festeggiano...i...


 allora:
 13-2 amanti 
14-2 san valentino
15-2 single
23-2 san policarpo
11-11 san martino di tours (traditi)

ma ma conte!!!!!!!


----------



## Simy (27 Gennaio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma figurati se Medusa si sposta in macchina.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




mi fido sulla parola!


----------



## Ultimo (28 Gennaio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lothar ma se sei preoccupato prova a chiamarla no? Comunque sei un tenerone


WEE  WEE non sveliamo quello che ci sta sotto le vesti del diavolo..... ( Lothar metti le mutande! )


----------

